# Show Your (MODDED) Steinhart



## romeo-1

I'm sure I'm not the only one to tinker with a Steiny...let's see your modded Steinhart!


----------



## romeo-1

Looks like a very exclusive club!


----------



## strongergodzilla

I used to have two ocean 1's, a vintage red and ocean black dlc. I sold the vintage red to fund the apollon I have incoming, but when I get another ocean, I plan on modding my ocean black! maybe some coffin hands? So many options out there!

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Riker

There have been quite a number of special order one off Steinharts made over the years but many of the owners have dropped of WUS' radar....

Here is a L.E Nav.B vintage 44mm Ti case with the original ETA2801 removed & replaced with a center second modded ETA6497 from the L.E Nav.B Relpika B-dial.


----------



## SJL

Riker said:


> There have been quite a number of special order one off Steinharts made over the years but many of the owners have dropped of WUS' radar....
> 
> Here is a L.E Nav.B vintage 44mm Ti case with the original ETA2801 removed & replaced with a center second modded ETA6497 from the L.E Nav.B Relpika B-dial.


Mate - that's sick...

Horns way up. \m/


----------



## jstroh

30 ATM with polished case and bracelet end links:


----------



## Tony A.H

WOW. i remember that one !!. it's one Sweet Mean Machine.!

i'd love to see Special Run of Brown Dial and Hand wind Movement in a 47mm Case.. HOPE someday.


----------



## ikkoku

you've seen mine before. I'm thinking about putting in another mod into this one. I'd like to try out the domed sapphire crystal from the vintage red.


----------



## romeo-1

Yep...you LRRP is pretty darn sweet!



ikkoku said:


> you've seen mine before. I'm thinking about putting in another mod into this one. I'd like to try out the domed sapphire crystal from the vintage red.


----------



## Yuj

Just got my Ocean 44 back from the watchmaker yesterday. Love it!  Here's two quick shots:


----------



## romeo-1

Yuj...that's a great mod...the original Mercedes hands are nice but far too common. I like your choice a lot!


----------



## Yuj

romeo-1 said:


> Yuj...that's a great mod...the original Mercedes hands are nice but far too common. I like your choice a lot!


Thanks for the compliments romeo. I think the larger hands definitely fits better with the large bezel and the overall design elements just tend to mesh better with those hands


----------



## Stylerz

Yuj said:


> Thanks for the compliments romeo. I think the larger hands definitely fits better with the large bezel and the overall design elements just tend to mesh better with those hands


Where did you get those hands?


----------



## Yuj

Stylerz said:


> Where did you get those hands?


Right here:

WATCH HAND FOR OMEGA JAMES BOND ETA 2892-2 SILVER | eBay


----------



## H.Solo

Great! Those hands look fantastic on the watch! What about the lume? Is it blue like on the dial?


----------



## romeo-1

H.Solo said:


> Great! Those hands look fantastic on the watch! What about the lume? Is it blue like on the dial?


The hands on my MoD mod are green...which I think look killer with the blue dial lume. I'm a big fan of multicolored lume!


----------



## Tony A.H

not Modded Watches but Modded Buckles ;-)

Blue Label.








Gold Label










Cheers


----------



## JoelSolid

romeo-1 said:


> The hands on my MoD mod are green...which I think look killer with the blue dial lume. I'm a big fan of multicolored lume!


Romeo.. Can we get a lume shot. I'm seriously considering this mod on my Ocean 44DLC, but I would like to have a look at what the lume looks like. Thanks!!!

Joel


----------



## romeo-1

JoelSolid said:


> Romeo.. Can we get a lume shot. I'm seriously considering this mod on my Ocean 44DLC, but I would like to have a look at what the lume looks like. Thanks!!!
> 
> Joel


Not the best picture but here you go...


----------



## rukrem

MCWW Modded Triton 2nd Gen 30 ATM:
- Bead blasted hi-lite case and bracelet.
- Black Cerakote© Bezel w/ white indices 
- Orange PIP


----------



## JoelSolid

romeo-1 said:


> Not the best picture but here you go...


Thanks Romeo. Looks great!


----------



## jbetts1790

Wow that looks amazing! I wish they would offer that for sale now



Riker said:


> There have been quite a number of special order one off Steinharts made over the years but many of the owners have dropped of WUS' radar....
> 
> Here is a L.E Nav.B vintage 44mm Ti case with the original ETA2801 removed & replaced with a center second modded ETA6497 from the L.E Nav.B Relpika B-dial.


----------



## Chromejob

Did this in February ... at the time I only knew of one, perhaps two, who got their OB PVDs from Steinhart with the double-red dial. Glad to see I'm not the only MilSub aficionado who thinks a O1 or OBDLC is a superb base.

These are actual Omega Seamaster hands that came to me second hand on another watch; the sweep second hand is a MK II part, re-lumed to match by Duarte M, who did the hand swap and water testing.










Looks grrrrreat in the dark, if you ask me.


----------



## romeo-1

Chromejob said:


> Did this in February ... at the time I only knew of one, perhaps two, who got their OB PVDs from Steinhart with the double-red dial. Glad to see I'm not the only MilSub aficionado who thinks a O1 or OBDLC is a superb base.
> 
> These are actual Omega Seamaster hands that came to me second hand on another watch; the sweep second hand is a MK II part, re-lumed to match by Duarte M, who did the hand swap and water testing.


That's a great looking piece...looks sharp in PVD.


----------



## gab2409

pardon the bad phone camera pics:


----------



## Sixxgrand

I have this one on order - prefer the Ocean One's cleaner bezel on my new Vintage Military!
Comments?


----------



## piumach

Sixxgrand said:


> I have this one on order - prefer the Ocean One's cleaner bezel on my new Vintage Military!
> Comments?


I've tried both this cleaner bezel and the new ceramic one on my military vintage, but at the end I finally came back to the original one


----------



## Leopan

Hy Gab2409

Great watch :-!

I like this hands and the NATO-strap, look now more professional !

Can you show the lume in the night?

Good time
Thomas


----------



## Sixxgrand

piumach said:


> I've tried both this cleaner bezel and the new ceramic one on my military vintage, but at the end I finally came back to the original one


Why is that? Don't you agree that this less cluttered bezel is more attractive?


----------



## piumach

Sixxgrand said:


> Why is that? Don't you agree that this less cluttered bezel is more attractive?


IMHO no, I still prefer the original one, like the original rolex milsub (5517). But we are talking about very personal matter, if is better for you enjoy it without regrets!


----------



## AsSyRiAn

Seeing as how Steinhart has a much grown presence since early 2012, this thread deserves a much needed bump. 

Recently ordered a Nav B 47mm B dial and plan to get it bead blasted flat. Maybe a flat crystal too..

Who else has modded their Steinharts?


----------



## mithrilG60

I recently had the caseback and under-bezel polished on my Nav.B Chrono. I also had the mineral glass in the caseback replaced with sapphire a month or so after I bought the watch.


----------



## Chromejob

Happy holidays to all.... 



// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## Mack_Bari

I want to mod the OVM dial by giving it a vintage touch . Anyone know the size of the ovm dial ? It's. 42mm case . Assuming a 29.2 dial ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton

Mack_Bari said:


> I want to mod the OVM dial by giving it a vintage touch . Anyone know the size of the ovm dial ? It's. 42mm case . Assuming a 29.2 dial ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The OVM's dial is exactly 30.5mm in diameter.


----------



## GoBuffs11

I can't believe I missed this thread. I no longer own the watch but I had it modded with OEM Omega hands...


----------



## Pallet Spoon

Not a Steinhart, but its illegitimate cousin  . Still modded tho ...


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Recently came across this in German forum...*


Really jaw-dropping! Hopefully this is just a mod... or a prototype... No matter what, I WANT ONE!!!

















Now.. the biggest challenge... WHO WILL SPEND MORE THAN 1.5K EURO TO BUY A MARINE CHRONO and A Nav.B CHRONO 44 to do such mod!!?
:-d :-d :-d​


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Recently came across this in German forum...*



Ed.YANG said:


> Really jaw-dropping! Hopefully this is just a mod... or a prototype... No matter what, I WANT ONE!!!​


​
according to the info provided by one of the Members here is that Steinhart has made 2 Pieces. yup Only 2 .

would we see some more Produced ? i have No Clue.


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Recently came across this in German forum...*



Tony A.H said:


> according to the info provided by one of the Members here is that Steinhart has made 2 Pieces.


I suspect that horrid watch box wasn't part of it. Whoever put that together has a very poor awareness of history. o|


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: Recently came across this in German forum...*



Tony A.H said:


> according to the info provided by one of the Members here is that Steinhart has made 2 Pieces. yup Only 2 .
> would we see some more Produced ? i have No Clue.


Hmmm... i wonder will that 2nd piece be a another trial and error try out with the vintage dial from...








to see if it can match the bronze case?(yet another modding idea from me... Heee~~~)


----------



## Riker

*Re: Recently came across this in German forum...*

This won't make it into the regular collection.... Two only one being for GS........!



Tony A.H said:


> ​according to the info provided by one of the Members here is that Steinhart has made 2 Pieces. yup Only 2 .
> 
> would we see some more Produced ? i have No Clue.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: Recently came across this in German forum...*



Ed.YANG said:


> Now.. the biggest challenge... WHO WILL SPEND MORE THAN 1.5K EURO TO BUY A MARINE CHRONO and A Nav.B CHRONO 44 to do such mod!!?
> :-d :-d :-d​


Hmmm, very interesting proposition there Ed. That might actually work........:think:;-)

Don't forget, (assuming it works), you'll end up with two very unique Steinies


----------



## laminads

GoBuffs11 said:


> I can't believe I missed this thread. I no longer own the watch but I had it modded with OEM Omega hands...


i love this look. how would one go about getting similar hands? do they have the correct C3 lume?


----------



## marco v

*Re: Recently came across this in German forum...*

One in Germany..not GS as far as i know and one in Holland this December 😉



Riker said:


> This is won't make it into the regular collection.... Two only one being for GS........!


----------



## Riker

*Re: Recently came across this in German forum...*

Thanks marco...! I heard of this & another recent 2 only project a while ago & back then I expected GS was having one of these for himself but alas maybe he isn't... Enjoy it...;-)



marco v said:


> One in Germany..not GS as far as i know and one in Holland this December 


----------



## tobytobes

put a new dial on my bronze pilot.


----------



## yankeexpress

After a scare and delay in shipping (lost tracking for 3 days, resurfacing on the website Saturday night) and surviving a bout with the flu despite a flu shot, I have on hand my Jelliottz modification of OceanBlack to a MilSub....the one in the middle. These solid end bracelets are tricky to install while sneezing and blowing one's nose.


----------



## Chromejob

yankeexpress said:


> After a scare and delay in shipping (lost tracking for 3 days, resurfacing on the website Saturday night) and surviving a bout with the flu despite a flu shot, I have on hand my Jelliottz modification of OceanBlack to a MilSub....the one in the middle. These solid end bracelets are tricky to install while sneezing and blowing one's nose.


Gesundheit! I'd thought of doing exactly that for my earlier OBDLC. Thanks for the glimpse of what it woukd look like with the newer bezel and OVM insert.

// Tapatalk for iOS //


----------



## sumanbhadra

who is this Kevin vickers ?


----------



## Uwe W.

sumanbhadra said:


> who is this Kevin vickers ?


Completely off-topic, BUT: Ottawa shooting: Kevin Vickers hailed as hero who helped stop attacker - Politics - CBC News


----------



## yankeexpress

Chromejob said:


> Gesundheit! I'd thought of doing exactly that for my earlier OBDLC. Thanks for the glimpse of what it woukd look like with the newer bezel and OVM insert.


Thanks! 
OBM custom, OceanBlack MilSub


----------



## Dec1968

yankeexpress said:


> Thanks!
> OBM custom, OceanBlack MilSub


Hot damn that looks great!!!

David


----------



## jilo512

i have a bronze pilot watch and would love to get a new dial too, where did you get yours??


----------



## Chromejob

yankeexpress said:


> Thanks!
> OBM custom, OceanBlack MilSub


Mine says, "Ahoy!"


----------



## grantgreen

Ocean 1 black with baked blue/red GMT bezel


----------



## Sixracer

Here is my Debaufre GMT with sword hands, applied markers replaced with lume, and a Coke bezel(was Pepsi).

Was thinking about a maybe 60min bezel from the OVM as I find it very useful but like the Coke colors.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard

I had forgotten all about this thread until it got bumped back to the board today.........







I know some may be tired of seeing this watch but hey, I took some new pictures for this thread! It was an Ocean One Green a year ago when ordered. I was very busy all through spring and summer and had no time to mess with it but when fall came I started. First up was changing to ceramic black insert, followed that with the black rubber Steinhart strap and finished off with new hands. I am eagerly awaiting a second watch which I have bought all components for but is being assembled by someone better suited to the task than I am. When it arrives my Ocean One will get some time off but will always be worn I suspect.


----------



## onek00lj4y

not much of a mod,but a mod none the less,OVM sapphire crystal fitted to my OVR!


----------



## tobytobes

onek00lj4y said:


> not much of a mod,but a mod none the less,OVM sapphire crystal fitted to my OVR!
> View attachment 3118458


nice. where did u get the crystal from chief.


----------



## grantgreen

now i have found a perfect jubilee for my O1B red/blue gmt mod!! i love the look of it!!


----------



## twintop

where did you find it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## grantgreen

twintop said:


> where did you find it, if you don't mind me asking?


bought in the bay 
with ebay seller "yourbandstand" from NJ,USA. 
very good quality, just had to bent the lugs a bit to make them fit as it's originally for seikos. 
i'll drop you a pm with a link.


----------



## firithmorgulion

looks like, im not the only one with a milsub-steinhart :-D


----------



## Ard

I really like the O1 with the different hands. The standard Mercedes hand sets are so common and just the simple change seems to bring the dial to life.

Very nice


----------



## zkev

grantgreen said:


> twintop said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did you find it, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> 
> 
> bought in the bay
> with ebay seller "yourbandstand" from NJ,USA.
> very good quality, just had to bent the lugs a bit to make them fit as it's originally for seikos.
> i'll drop you a pm with a link.
Click to expand...

Hi Grantgreen, do you mind share with me the link as well? I really like it. Thank you!


----------



## onek00lj4y

From my OMV.


----------



## TonySantino

grantgreen said:


> twintop said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did you find it, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> 
> 
> bought in the bay
> with ebay seller "yourbandstand" from NJ,USA.
> very good quality, just had to bent the lugs a bit to make them fit as it's originally for seikos.
> i'll drop you a pm with a link.
Click to expand...

Could you send my the link to if you
Dont mind?

Thanks you verry much.


----------



## Chromejob

zkev said:


> Hi Grantgreen, do you mind share with me the link as well? I really like it. Thank you!





TonySantino said:


> Could you send my the link to if you
> Dont mind?
> 
> Thanks you verry much.


EBay has a search engine, I found YOURBANDSTAND in NJ on the first try.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/22mm-CURVED...259?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c98b0718b


----------



## Ard

grantgreen said:


> bought in the bay
> with ebay seller "yourbandstand" from NJ,USA.
> very good quality, just had to bent the lugs a bit to make them fit as it's originally for seikos.
> i'll drop you a pm with a link.


Hi,

When you say, "just had to bent the lugs a bit to make them fit" could you explain what had to be bent?

Thank You,

Ard


----------



## grantgreen

_you will just have to make the end links fit because they are bend up and short, so you'll have to bend them down to get longer to fit the lugs._


----------



## Sixracer

Anyone know if the ocean DLC and ocean GMT cases are the same? Would love to make my GMT a DLC!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Animal494

Newbie Question: I'm considering a Steinhart GMT Ocean 1 Black. Does Steinhart take requests when you order? I definitely want the ceramic bezel option, but wondering if I can also request different hands (Omega Style much like many of the mods seen in this thread - perhaps the hour and minute hands from the Ocean GMT Vintage? - anything but the mercedes hour hand!) and/or the domed sapphire crystal from the Ocean 1 Vintage. I'm a GMT Diver lover, but would like my Steinhart to have a bit more of a PO vibe than a Sub vibe. 

I'd be willing to wait for a custom order from Steinhart rather than take delivery of a stock watch and try to find a watch shop that would be able and willing to start modding from there. It would certainly be more efficient if Steinhart has all the desired pieces right at hand as they assemble!


----------



## Ard

Welcome to the Steinhart group,

I would send the request via e-mail to them and see what they reply.

Ard


----------



## Animal494

Thanks! Will do - just curious if other folks had ordered tweaks such as those.


----------



## laminads

quite a bit of demand for a GMT DLC 1. wish they would just release one already =P


----------



## Ard

Yet another change to my Ocean One Green 



I'm feeling smug now because I have a choice of 3 different straps, the stock oyster style, the Steinhart Rubber Ocean strap and now this Jubilee for it. It really changed the look I think.


----------



## Al30909

That looks very nice Grant.

Al.


----------



## Bojangles

whoa whoa! What, where, and how much cashola for that jubilee? I've been wanting a jubilee bracelet for my O1V for awhile now!

How do the endlinks fit the case?

Solid or craptastic endlinks?

These are things I most know!!!

(Really nice combo, good looking hands as well)


Ard said:


> Yet another change to my Ocean One Green
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling smug now because I have a choice of 3 different straps, the stock oyster style, the Steinhart Rubber Ocean strap and now this Jubilee for it. It really changed the look I think.


----------



## Ard

Hi Bo,

Find it here; 22mm Curved Stainless Steel Jubilee Bracelet Fit Seiko 7S26 SKX007 SKX009 SKX011 | eBay The endlinks are the craptastic style and you need to compress them to get a good fit. A little putzing around but they fit up OK and the bracelet is comfy.

I would love it if I could have swaped the Steinhart clasp onto the new band but that wasn't to be. It's a fine bracelet for 26 dollars and the fella selling them mails em out promptly.

Enjoy,

Ard


----------



## Bojangles

Thanks Ard

I was instantly jelly when I saw your O1G!!!
But Jeez, why is it always so difficult to get the things one wants....

I made a thread on this very topic a few weeks ago...

I've come to the conclusion that I'm just going to have to snatch up some 316 and make my own end links for the strapcode Jubilee... 
22mm Super Jubilee 316L Stainless Steel Watch Band for SEIKO Diver 6309-7040, We

It can't be that hard..
(famous last words..rgiht?)

Im thinking I could come up with something fairly representative of a sold endlink with some elbow grease..and a mill and some files and wheels...
It's on my list now for sure.


----------



## UnwoundMainspring

Hello everyone,

Here is my first mod, one which I think turned out excellent!

I love the Ocean DLC as a whole, but the lume, dial markers, and the original aluminum bezel did the watch a disservice.
- on the DLC, the lume is all the green C3 (the bezel pip, the hands, the dial markers). The white C1 from the Ocean One would look much better.
- on the DLC, the C3 dial markers are printed/painted directly onto the dial. I have become incredibly biased against printed dials, and highly favor the SS applied markers on other watches (C60, Ocean One, Submariner, etc.)
- the aluminum bezel design was overpowering for the DLC watch, and the protruding C3 pip at 12 rubbed me wrong.

So, simple modifications
- purchase an Ocean One, and have my watchmaker swap the dial and hands between the DLC and Ocean One.
- swap out the aluminum bezel for the ceramic.

The overall effect is amazing, and this will be a watch that I will probably keep indefinitely. Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Sixracer

I like that mod! I think out dressed up the DLC version a lot. I would wear that on the bracelet as a blacked out business watch!


----------



## Ticonderoga




----------



## Bojangles

That GMT looks good on rubber but that clasp has got to go (IMHO that is). 
Maybe one of these:


----------



## laminads

That ocean black swapped out with the c1 lumed dial, handset and insert is awesome. Wish mine were modded the same. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## yankeexpress

UnwoundMainspring said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Here is my first mod, one which I think turned out excellent!
> 
> I love the Ocean DLC as a whole, but the lume, dial markers, and the original aluminum bezel did the watch a disservice.
> - on the DLC, the lume is all the green C3 (the bezel pip, the hands, the dial markers). The white C1 from the Ocean One would look much better.
> - on the DLC, the C3 dial markers are printed/painted directly onto the dial. I have become incredibly biased against printed dials, and highly favor the SS applied markers on other watches (C60, Ocean One, Submariner, etc.)
> - the aluminum bezel design was overpowering for the DLC watch, and the protruding C3 pip at 12 rubbed me wrong.
> 
> So, simple modifications
> - purchase an Ocean One, and have my watchmaker swap the dial and hands between the DLC and Ocean One.
> - swap out the aluminum bezel for the ceramic.
> 
> The overall effect is amazing, and this will be a watch that I will probably keep indefinitely. Let me know your thoughts!


Interesting work that I think would be completed by putting sword hands on it.


----------



## amrvf

brushed apollon & its bracelet


----------



## Ticonderoga

Bojangles said:


> That GMT looks good on rubber but that clasp has got to go (IMHO that is).
> Maybe one of these:
> View attachment 3860434
> View attachment 3860458


One of what? No link and the address on the photo leads to a website, not a product.


----------



## Lewisness

Ard said:


> Hi Bo,
> 
> Find it here; 22mm Curved Stainless Steel Jubilee Bracelet Fit Seiko 7S26 SKX007 SKX009 SKX011 | eBay The endlinks are the craptastic style and you need to compress them to get a good fit. A little putzing around but they fit up OK and the bracelet is comfy.
> 
> I would love it if I could have swaped the Steinhart clasp onto the new band but that wasn't to be. It's a fine bracelet for 26 dollars and the fella selling them mails em out promptly.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> Ard


Ard: Thanks for the link. That bracelet will look great on both O1V and GMT-O1BR!:-!


----------



## Bojangles

Ticonderoga said:


> One of what? No link and the address on the photo leads to a website, not a product.


20mm Stainless Steel Chamfer double locks Diver Clasp for Watch Band, 6 adjust h


----------



## Uwe W.

Ticonderoga said:


> One of what? No link and the address on the photo leads to a website, not a product.


?

I went to the address in the photo, clicked on home, then clicked on "buckle & pin". It's all listed there by size...


----------



## Ticonderoga

Bojangles said:


> 20mm Stainless Steel Chamfer double locks Diver Clasp for Watch Band, 6 adjust h


Thanks, didn't realize it was an "accessory," was thinking it had its own product link.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Uwe W. said:


> ?
> 
> I went to the address in the photo, clicked on home, then clicked on "buckle & pin". It's all listed there by size...


If we all could be as good as you :roll:


----------



## Bojangles

Ticonderoga said:


> Thanks, didn't realize it was an "accessory," was thinking it had its own product link.


Just a suggestion of course. Those stamped clasps.... Really grind my gears...


----------



## Ticonderoga

Bojangles said:


> Just a suggestion of course. Those stamped clasps.... Really grind my gears...


I don't really know the difference, I'll have to try some on that aren't.


----------



## El Gerto

Ocean Vintage Military II "Brown Sugar"


----------



## Ticonderoga

Baby's got some new shoes:


----------



## Ticonderoga

GMT sporting an "original" NATO in dark grey and supporting German colors:


----------



## dZeak

Anyone know of any popular aftermarket parts that might fit the Ocean series?

Specifically, I would love to do an "upscale" Tudor Black Bay homage. Right now the only options seem to be Seiko (SKX007 and SNZG series) and Invicta. There are some actual production homages (Borealis Sir Francis Drake?), but not many other choices. 

I think it would be damn cool to have an ETA-based homage at a quarter of the price of the real thing...


----------



## Mrwozza70

Just lightly faded insert...


----------



## Chromejob

Um ... what're the mods you're sharing, guys? I wouldn't consider swapping straps a "mod."



dZeak said:


> Anyone know of any popular aftermarket parts that might fit the Ocean series?
> 
> Specifically, I would love to do an "upscale" Tudor Black Bay homage. Right now the only options seem to be Seiko (SKX007 and SNZG series) and Invicta. There are some actual production homages (Borealis Sir Francis Drake?), but not many other choices.
> 
> I think it would be damn cool to have an ETA-based homage at a quarter of the price of the real thing...


I put Omega SM300 hands on my OBDLC. I would ask a watch modder like Duarte at NEWW or James at IWW about appropriate parts.


----------



## Marlonso

Real rare Débaufré Magnum 44 with a real big date, not the usual from STeinhart, Robert, Debaufre as well


----------



## Sixracer

+1 on strap swap = not a mod. 

Glad you guys are beginning to experiment though!


----------



## Ticonderoga

Chromejob said:


> Um ... what're the mods you're sharing, guys? I wouldn't consider swapping straps a "mod."
> 
> I put Omega SM300 hands on my OBDLC. I would ask a watch modder like Duarte at NEWW or James at IWW about appropriate parts.


Can't comment on the "show your Stein" thread, can't comment on this thread if your mod isn't *significant *enough.

I feel like I will next be told to hold the scissors pointy end down when I walk (don't run!) from my desk to the pencil sharpener :roll:.


----------



## amrvf

my modded apollon: brushed titanium case & bracelet and custom handmade polish SS bezel


----------



## Sixracer

Wow, that is a fantastic look for the Apollon!


----------



## amrvf

Sixracer said:


> Wow, that is a fantastic look for the Apollon!


thanks! 

despite the reflexes the bezel is flat, side view:


----------



## bitemee

Nice strap and case!!! where did u get them from 



amrvf said:


> my modded apollon: brushed titanium case & bracelet and custom handmade polish SS bezel


----------



## amrvf

bitemee said:


> Nice strap and case!!! where did u get them from


thanks! |>

the case and the bracelet is the original, i've only brushed it!
the grained/polish bezel is my home/hand made creation.


----------



## zimaster

amrvf said:


> my modded apollon


That's cool mate


----------



## tippytappy

Wow! Looks fantastic!


amrvf said:


> my modded apollon: brushed titanium case & bracelet and custom handmade polish SS bezel


----------



## amrvf

second bezel, second look: the informal one! b-)

only few minutes of cooking and... :roll:









... the flambè bezel has served!!! :-!


----------



## Ticonderoga

amrvf said:


> second bezel, second look: the informal one! b-)
> 
> only few minutes of cooking and... :roll:
> 
> View attachment 4094465
> 
> 
> ... the flambè bezel has served!!! :-!
> 
> View attachment 4094489


When I first saw the top photo I was distracted by the TV and I thought that was your entire watch and I had to do a double-take!

That is indeed very cool looking :-!


----------



## wilcoxen.4

Didn't see any posts... Does the OVM crystal fit the standard ocean 1? And anyone know where to source them? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

wilcoxen.4 said:


> Didn't see any posts... Does the OVM crystal fit the standard ocean 1? And anyone know where to source them? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. It will fit. I don't know what the latest is on parts but they used to be available direct from Steinhart. I had a nicely modded O1GMT a few years ago where the previous owner had swapped out the OEM crystal for the domed O1VM crystal (plus regular O1 dial, 60 min bezel insert, and Milsub hands).


----------



## wilcoxen.4

Thanks *****. I've got a watch smith here in town I've been corresponding with. Says he can source the sword hands and has lots of crystals in stock. I'm going to check out what he has. That is the look I'm going for! Im tired of the cyclops and am looking for a crystal to add some flair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptolomeo

Pallet Spoon said:


> Not a Steinhart, but its illegitimate cousin  . Still modded tho ...


What model is this watch? Gotta love the case... Sweet little piece of engineering...


----------



## JSal

ptolomeo said:


> What model is this watch? Gotta love the case... Sweet little piece of engineering...


You can't get the Debaufre anymore unless you find one on the secondary market as they are out of business. 
But Steinhart still makes them under their "Aviation" line of watches.

You can find them here, just click the link below.

Aviation - Steinhart Watches - fine exclusive timepieces


----------



## JBowen

Looking for some help guys. I am going to put a nicer set of hands on my Steiny 39mm GMT, so at the same time I want to swap in a flat crystal with a cyclops with AR coating. But I am not sure of the size of the crystal, anyone know? Will also take some suggestions on sources of the crystal as well. Thanks!


----------



## Dec1968

JBowen said:


> Looking for some help guys. I am going to put a nicer set of hands on my Steiny 39mm GMT, so at the same time I want to swap in a flat crystal with a cyclops with AR coating. But I am not sure of the size of the crystal, anyone know? Will also take some suggestions on sources of the crystal as well. Thanks!


I have been looking for that exact watch forever.

David


----------



## heebs

JBowen said:


> Looking for some help guys. I am going to put a nicer set of hands on my Steiny 39mm GMT, so at the same time I want to swap in a flat crystal with a cyclops with AR coating. But I am not sure of the size of the crystal, anyone know? Will also take some suggestions on sources of the crystal as well. Thanks!


Not sure if this crystal was original or not (it's flat) but here's a 39mm GMT with a MkII dial and milsub style hands. I always liked the look of this one and should have probably kept it.


----------



## Dec1968

I saw and cannot find a mod someone did that blew my mind. 

He took an OVM and changed the case to standard Rolex Submariner style case (40mm) versus the stock case. 

What impressed me most was how comfortable the watch was. Without those super flat lugs, the watch wore better. 

Any suggestions on where to get a solid (and waterproof) donor case to insert the Steinhart guts into?

Thanks in advance. 


David


----------



## Watchuthinking

Squale 20 Atmos


----------



## Dec1968

Watchuthinking said:


> Squale 20 Atmos
> 
> View attachment 4246130
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246138
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246146


Explain this mod, please. Squale case with OVM dial/hands?

David


----------



## Watchuthinking

Dec1968 said:


> Explain this mod, please. Squale case with OVM dial/hands?
> 
> David


It isn't a pretty process...

I started with a case that was similar to the 20 Atmos, but for the sake of clarity I'll ignore that mistake and go explain as if the Squale was the first choice.

I'm no watch maker. This was my first attempt at modding, and it was quite pig-headed of me to carry it out with such limited experience. I've worked on lots of motorcycles and bicycles, so know which end of the hammer to hold, and how hard to hit things. What could possibly go wrong? I did lots of reading, got the tools needed, and stopped drinking coffee...

The movements in both cases are the same, so the crown/stem and movement holder could be re-used. The Steinhart minute and second hands would have been too long for the smaller case, so the ones fitted are generic yellow lume ETA sized hands. The only bit that needed adjustment was the dial diameter. The Squale dial is 28mm, the Steinhart one is 30.5 (ish)









The dial needs holding somehow, without risking the printed side. There is a watch-fettling blog where the writer holds a dial on a movement plate and spins the whole thing in a drill to sand down the edge. I held mine between two 28mm plastic crystal press thingies, one with a tap washer glued to it, one with slots for the dial feet cut into it;









The sandwich was held in a G-clamp, and the exposed edge of the dial filed down with a decent, fine grade metal file;









This is the dial half way through the process, lopsided;









Having made sure it would fit the case, I cleaned off all the brass filings, which were everywhere, re-fitted the dial to the movement, fitted the hands, and re-cased. The cyclops I lopped off having warmed it gently with the flame of a gas soldering iron;









Hope this tells you what you need to know.

When my eldest son was two years old, he proudly told me he had done something "all by self". This is my "all by self" watch. It was expensive, fool-hardy, and I'm delighted with the result.


----------



## Aquis

That looks awesome, Steinhart should take note of your 40mm sized modification, Steinhart needs to add a 40mm model to their line up.


----------



## JSal

Aquis said:


> That looks awesome, Steinhart should take note of your 40mm sized modification, Steinhart needs to add a 40mm model to their line up.


Steinhart at one time made, and then abandoned a 39mm Ocean for the current 42mm version they make now. So I don't think it will happen any time soon. I also don't understand why so many people ask for Steinhart to do it.

It's not their thing. It would be like constantly asking Stowa to make a 47mm flieger.

There are enough watch makers out there creating sizes and styles to meet all needs. No need to change what works.

I personally love the larger watches of the Steinhart line, and I wouldn't touch a 39 or 40mm if they made one. Not that there is anything wrong with the size, it's just my personal taste.


----------



## Dec1968

Thank you!

Now as to why Steinhart should do it - there are tons of requests. That means tons of sales. 

I would INSTANTLY buy one. 


David


----------



## JSal

Dec1968 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Now as to why Steinhart should do it - there are tons of requests. That means tons of sales.
> 
> I would INSTANTLY buy one.
> 
> David


How often do you think Stowa get asked on a daily basis to make something bigger than 40 or 41mm?

It's just not Stowa's niche. Nor is it Steinhart's to make smaller diameter watches.

They stick to their philosophy and they do what they do well.


----------



## Aquis

MKII Nassau

Rolex Submariner

Squale 20 Atmos

Kemmner 007 (if you can find one, they sell within minutes)

They are all 40mm, and in high demand. If Steinhart wants to boost sales even higher, it would be in their best interest to do a 40mm model, I say Steinhart should do it because of their excellent quality / value, production capabilities.


----------



## JSal

Aquis said:


> MKII Nassau
> 
> Rolex Submariner
> 
> Squale 20 Atmos
> 
> Kemmner 007 (if you can find one, they sell within minutes)
> 
> They are all 40mm, and in high demand. If Steinhart wants to boost sales even higher, it would be in their best interest to do a 40mm model, I say Steinhart should do it because of their excellent quality / value, production capabilities.


That's exactly my point. If you want 40mm it's out there... no need for Steinhart to follow.

Steinhart can barely keep their 42 & 44mm Ocean line on the shelves and are constantly sold out and back ordered for months.

They have the large watch niche covered. No need to go after the small size.

Gunter is a large watch fan himself so that I'm sure has a lot to do with it too.


----------



## Aquis

JSal said:


> That's exactly my point. If you want 40mm it's out there... no need for Steinhart to follow.
> 
> Steinhart can barely keep their 42 & 44mm Ocean line on the shelves and are constantly sold out and back ordered for months.
> 
> They have the large watch niche covered. No need to go after the small size.
> 
> Gunter is a large watch fan himself so that I'm sure has a lot to do with it too.


Your missing the point, forget about findinga MKII Nassau, Kemmner is out of business, Rolex is not affordable by most, Squale is the only one available, so Steinhart would be a great option to have.


----------



## JSal

Well I'd look elsewhere for an answer. Steinhart in my opinion isn't changing sizes any time soon. 
Who knows what the future holds, but for the foreseeable future, look elsewhere.


----------



## Aquis

JSal said:


> Well I'd look elsewhere for an answer. Steinhart in my opinion isn't changing sizes any time soon.
> Who knows what the future holds, but for the foreseeable future, look elsewhere.


I don't think they should change the size of their current offerings, I have 3 Steinharts,* I want them to add a 40mm option.
*


----------



## schtozo

JBowen said:


> Looking for some help guys. I am going to put a nicer set of hands on my Steiny 39mm GMT, so at the same time I want to swap in a flat crystal with a cyclops with AR coating. But I am not sure of the size of the crystal, anyone know? Will also take some suggestions on sources of the crystal as well. Thanks!





Dec1968 said:


> I have been looking for that exact watch forever.
> 
> David


I have 2 39s babies.. Im thinking doing a high dome on the gmt. Any hint if these glasses are glued or pressed with a nylon gasket? I would like to know before opening the watch. You can try jules borel website for the glass you are looking for.


----------



## JSal

Just an FYI...

This is not my watch and I do not know the seller, but someone is looking to get rid of a 20 Atmos mil-sub

Thought some of you might be interested

Here's the link.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sale-squale-20-atmos-1545-militaire-$400-2012602.html


----------



## ptolomeo

I don't know if the aged bezel of this OVM 1.0 counts... Just bought it like this...


----------



## dfiled

Caveat: I'm going to confess up front that I probably could have answered this question with a proper web search, and it may have been answered a thousand times, but I didn't have time to exhaustively search this thred (or the rest of the rest of the interweb). That said...

I'm interested in modding an Ocean One with Milsub arrow-style hands (like on the OVM, but not peach colored). Would anyone be kind enough to let me know where I can find the hands I'm looking for? Should I use SM300 hands?


----------



## JSal

This thread isn't for questions of this nature. 

Just do a simple and quick search in the WUS search engine to come up with an answer. I'm sure it's been asked several times already.


----------



## Chromejob

dfiled said:


> Caveat: I'm going to confess up front that I probably could have answered this question with a proper web search, and it may have been answered a thousand times, but I didn't have time to exhaustively search this thred (or the rest of the rest of the interweb). That said...
> 
> I'm interested in modding an Ocean One with Milsub arrow-style hands (like on the OVM, but not peach colored). Would anyone be kind enough to let me know where I can find the hands I'm looking for? Should I use SM300 hands?


Yes. Search for posts in this thread forum with keyword "SM300" in it.

Hint: search for posts by user chromejob.


----------



## dfiled

JSal said:


> This thread isn't for questions of this nature.
> y.


 Says who? You? Have you appointed yourself king of this thread?


----------



## JSal

dfiled said:


> Says who? You? Have you appointed yourself king of this thread?


Why as a matter of fact Yes.. Yes I have.









But to be serious, the title of this thread is "Show Your (MODDED) Steinhart"

So to be lazy and just jump in without even doing a 30 second search for what you're looking for and just post a question is "Off Topic"

But while this is mostly a picture thread it would be OK to see another posters picture and ask where he got those hands, or bezel, etc.

It's not proper etiquette to just ask in a thread that you think someone might be able to answer your question because you're much too important a person and can't spend a few extra seconds to do a proper search.

Now it's one thing if you are not aware of forum etiquette. But by your own admission you stated and I quote....

*"I'm going to confess up front that I probably could have answered this question with a proper web search, and it may have been answered a thousand times, but I didn't have time to exhaustively search this thred (or the rest of the rest of the interweb)."*

Having said the above, this itself is off topic so I won't be responding to this any further.

Hope you find what you need.


----------



## dfiled

Well played and awesome photo. As it happens, some nice members wrote me with all the info I need.


----------



## techfall06

OVM on brown Nato strap with flat blue bezel insert. Insert is from 42mm Débaufré. Because the bezel is flat rather than tiered like the OEM bezel it sits lower thus making the domed crystal look "domier"? Not a word.

Opted for the not military bezel as well, its a bit more classic and less busy compared to the milspec option. Faded the insert with oven cleaner, because I find the bleach method never works. I feel like its a cross between a vintage rolex and a vintage tudor mil sub. Which was my goal.


----------



## Aureliano

After searching for a while for something nice that would fit with little to no effort, I purchased this 22mm to 18mm bracelet for my Steinhart Ocean One. My wrist is small and the taper is more flattering for me. It makes the watch less bulky and much lighter too.


----------



## Grahamelawton

Faded the bezel insert ever so slightly. Not shiny anymore and looks better. Not TOO ghosted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo

Hello folks,

I recently acquired a nice O1V and absolutely love the look.









However, I would love it even more if it had a normal pencil hour hand instead of the merc, much like this sweet Tudor re-issue:









I'm not sure what movement is in my O1V -- the watch is dated November 2014, and I understand that Steinhart recently changed from ST.5 to ETA 2824, but does anyone know precisely when this change occurred?

I also understood the ST.5 is based on the 2824, which would mean that even if my version is powered by the ST5, I would have no problem fitting a new hour hand meant for 2824, correct?

Lastly, anyone know where I can find a replacement pencil hour hand in (rose) gold with vintage lume? 

Many thanks!


----------



## Dec1968

JSal said:


> How often do you think Stowa get asked on a daily basis to make something bigger than 40 or 41mm?
> 
> It's just not Stowa's niche. Nor is it Steinhart's to make smaller diameter watches.
> 
> They stick to their philosophy and they do what they do well.


They need to curve the lugs at least. The watch sits way too flat on many wrists. Plus it looks awkward.

David


----------



## kiansiong999

hi guys

new steinhart OVM owner here. nice meeting you all and i have had a wonderful time reading and seeing all the mods from this thread. 

however i have a question to ask.

the OVM2.0 uses a ETA2824-2 movement if i remember correctly, and i would very much like to have a date indicator on the face of my watch. 

any advise or suggestion on how i can do that? 

thanks guys

Kian Siong


----------



## JSal

kiansiong999 said:


> hi guys
> 
> new steinhart OVM owner here. nice meeting you all and i have had a wonderful time reading and seeing all the mods from this thread.
> 
> however i have a question to ask.
> 
> the OVM2.0 uses a ETA2824-2 movement if i remember correctly, and i would very much like to have a date indicator on the face of my watch.
> 
> any advise or suggestion on how i can do that?
> 
> thanks guys
> 
> Kian Siong


Hi Kian,

The movement does have the date wheel complication but is covered up by the mil-sub homage style dial. So you would need to have the dial changed to one with a date window. You would also need to change or re-lume the hands, or find or have the new dials indices re-lumed to match the Vintage Radium Lume of the original hands.

I personally would not do it as it would ruin the whole look of the watch. There are many nice homage features of that dial, sword hands, vintage lume etc and you would lose some or all of them... 
If you wanted a watch with a date you should have just ordered a regular Ocean1

Welcome to the forum and wear your new Seinhart in the best of health.


----------



## Tony A.H

it is possible (with the right equipments) to cut out a small window to expose the Date.
but also, it is very possible that Steinhart had removed the Date Wheel during assembly. :think:

welcome to the Forum Kian Siong and congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> it is possible (with the right equipments) to cut out a small window to expose the Date.
> but also, it is very possible that Steinhart had removed the Date Wheel during assembly. :think:
> 
> welcome to the Forum Kian Siong and congratulations on your purchase.


Tony, I have no doubt a man of your tools and talents can do it for himself. I have seen some of your amazing handiwork. But I can't even imagine how much a watchmaker would charge to cut that hole.

My assumption would be that the costs associated with disassembly and assembly of a movement to remove a date wheel because it would be covered up would be prohibitive. 
But you may very well be right and they may have removed them, or even ordered the movement without the date wheel to begin with. 
No way to tell unless the watch is opened up and the dial is removed.
Or ask Gunter himself if the date wheel is there or not.


----------



## kiansiong999

JSal said:


> Tony, I have no doubt a man of your tools and talents can do it for himself. I have seen some of your amazing handiwork. But I can't even imagine how much a watchmaker would charge to cut that hole.
> 
> My assumption would be that the costs associated with disassembly and assembly of a movement to remove a date wheel because it would be covered up would be prohibitive.
> But you may very well be right and they may have removed them, or even ordered the movement without the date wheel to begin with.
> No way to tell unless the watch is opened up and the dial is removed.
> Or ask Gunter himself if the date wheel is there or not.


pardon my ignorance but who is Gunter? and anybody here remove the dail to see what was inside the movement?

Cheers
Kian Siong


----------



## kiansiong999

JSal said:


> Hi Kian,
> 
> The movement does have the date wheel complication but is covered up by the mil-sub homage style dial. So you would need to have the dial changed to one with a date window. You would also need to change or re-lume the hands, or find or have the new dials indices re-lumed to match the Vintage Radium Lume of the original hands.
> 
> I personally would not do it as it would ruin the whole look of the watch. There are many nice homage features of that dial, sword hands, vintage lume etc and you would lose some or all of them...
> If you wanted a watch with a date you should have just ordered a regular Ocean1
> 
> Welcome to the forum and wear your new Seinhart in the best of health.


Thank you very much for your insights JSal

it would be awesome to have the OVM with date. i probably should've went with the Ocean 1 instead. but the OVM is too awesome to be missed!! LOL


----------



## kiansiong999

Tony A.H said:


> it is possible (with the right equipments) to cut out a small window to expose the Date.
> but also, it is very possible that Steinhart had removed the Date Wheel during assembly. :think:
> 
> welcome to the Forum Kian Siong and congratulations on your purchase.


Thank you for your insights. Wearing the OVM almost everyday and enjoying it. haha


----------



## JSal

kiansiong999 said:


> pardon my ignorance but who is Gunter? and anybody here remove the dail to see what was inside the movement?
> 
> Cheers
> Kian Siong


Gunter is the owner of Steinhart Watches. Gunter Steinhart.


----------



## oversleep

deleted


----------



## Chromejob

Check my posts for my Ocean Black DLC with Omega SM300 sword hands ... date included. I Steinhart Ocean One Red with Omega sword hands would be awesome (if you don't mind the conventional sub bezel markings). I almost went that route, but decided, _black is the new black_.

This was before Steinhart switched to "antique" lume on more models. SuperLumiNova C3 hands wouldn't match a Steinhart dial with peachy keen lume.


----------



## Nathan Wilcox

Decided to do a little minor custom work today. Took the coin-edge to the buffing wheel lightly to give it more of a polished appearance but not taking too much of the edge off. I think it really made it pop.

EDIT: I am planning on switching to aluminum bezel, just because I prefer that look on this watch.


----------



## Dec1968

Chromejob said:


> Check my posts for my Ocean Black DLC with Omega SM300 sword hands ... date included. I Steinhart Ocean One Red with Omega sword hands would be awesome (if you don't mind the conventional sub bezel markings). I almost went that route, but decided, _black is the new black_.
> 
> This was before Steinhart switched to "antique" lume on more models. SuperLumiNova C3 hands wouldn't match a Steinhart dial with peachy keen lume.


I do not like the antique look at all. The new dials and colors are awful IMHO.

David


----------



## Sixracer

Another bezel swap on the Debaufre. Sold my OVM so wanted that feel for this. Going to go for a Coke bezel on another watch.

Might try digging up the lume pip and putting a whiter mix in there.


----------



## dfiled

This one has been a long time coming -- it's pretty close to my perfect watch. Bought an Ocean One black new, then an OVM insert from Steinhart, sword hands from Helenarou, and a sterile milsub dial from ............ I sent it all to John (jelliottz) to do all the work, and in record time for a very reasonable price. He also removed the Cyclops and brushed the sides of the case for me.

I'm really happy with it -- only thing I would change is replace the dial with the Ocean Black dial if I can get my hands on one, as I do find the markers on the sterile dial to be a bit small.


----------



## ripi

rukrem said:


> MCWW Modded Triton 2nd Gen 30 ATM:
> - Bead blasted hi-lite case and bracelet.
> - Black Cerakote© Bezel w/ white indices
> - Orange PIP


This one is my favorite. Great work by MCWW

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokomoto

I know the sword mod on the Ocean 44 (actually currently for sale) has been done many times before but just thought I'd contribute!


----------



## whitemb

^ done many times, but still looks great!


----------



## tzook

Has anybody tried to do a Ocean One Vintage with a red bezel, sort of like a Tudor Black bay red? If you have I'd love to see it!


----------



## JSal

tzook said:


> Has anybody tried to do a Ocean One Vintage with a red bezel, sort of like a Tudor Black bay red? If you have I'd love to see it!


I doubt it very much. The reason being it would be difficult to locate a bezel insert that is the exact same ID, OD, Width, and angles. 
Steinhart doesnt make one, no aftermarket company makes one (that I know of) and the only other choices e would be to use a dial caliper to measure the one from the Steinhart and then look on ebay and see if you can find one in the right color and then ask the seller to measure it for you.


----------



## Ethyl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixracer

tzook said:


> Has anybody tried to do a Ocean One Vintage with a red bezel, sort of like a Tudor Black bay red? If you have I'd love to see it!


There is an eBay seller who has 42mm Debaufre bezel inserts in a few colors. I put one in my Debaufre and one in a Revue Thommen no problem. Same ID/OD as Steinhart. Just have to be careful on flat back vs sloped. I think Steinharts are flat back.

--
Sent from mobile, please excuse typos


----------



## rowley42

Greeting WUS! First post so apologies if I demonstrate poor form! I'm loving this modded Steinhart thread and think if I'm to find a solution to my watch problem I'll most likely find it here.

To begin: I recently bought an OVM v2 direct from Steinhart, I experienced none of the ordering/delivery issues that I've read about, in fact it arrived less than a week from ordering to the UK so in that respect kudos to them. However, when the watch did arrive I noticed that the grey dial is significantly lighter than the images on the Steinhart website, I have a properly calibrated monitor for graphics work so don't think that's the issue, I think it just a photography thing. While I don't necessarily dislike the grey dial it is clear then the black dial from OVM v1 works better (in my view at least) so I've been seeking a solution to this other than selling it and looking for a v1. I've bought a ceramic O1B bezel insert having heard that it tends to look more grey in the hope that it would reduce the contrast between the grey dial and the black alu bezel but having rested it in position it would seem not. I've also asked Steinhart directly if they'd be able to sell me a v1 dial but alas they very politely, but firmly, said "No Chance!"

So given that a direct replacement dial is unavailable I'm looking for ideas from you guys if possible.

Options I've considered so far:

1. try to darken the existing dial somehow. wouldn't mind the white writing turning out grey so long as the dial itself looks darker but not sure how I might preserve the vintage lume (which I like)

2. try bleaching the alu bezel to closer match the grey dial, thus reducing the contrast between the 2. Not my preferred option really as it's going the opposite way to darkening the dial.

3. try to find a sterile 30.5mm dial for ETA auto movt. Not had much luck with this, Raffles Time doesn't do a 30.5mm, nor do Dagaz, indeed I seem unable to find ANY 30.5mm sub dials on google. I also kind of like the idea of having a broadarrow and tritium T on it similar to the MWC diver perhaps.

4. approach a custom dial maker to print one to my own design. I like the sound of this as I occasionally dabble in graphic design so confident I could run up a dial that I'd like but again I'd need a 30.5mm dial to work with. Ideally I'd keep the original one should I ever resell the watch. Also not sure about the cost of this option really, and how likely is it they'd be interested in doing just one?








This MWC is quite cool, something like this would be great without a date window.

Sorry if this all sounds a bit demanding, in hindsight I'd have bought a v1 from the off, but given how frequently we look at our watches on a daily basis it's something I'd like to get right really. Thanks for reading, any suggestions welcome! 
All the best,
Paul


----------



## yankeexpress

OBM


----------



## rowley42

yankeexpress said:


> OBM


That's REALLY cool!


----------



## aheath73

Sixracer said:


> Another bezel swap on the Debaufre. Sold my OVM so wanted that feel for this. Going to go for a Coke bezel on another watch.
> 
> Might try digging up the lume pip and putting a whiter mix in there.
> 
> View attachment 5170394
> 
> View attachment 5170402


sweet! I've been thinking about purchasing a new Steinhart GMT Black and replacing its bezel with one from the OVM... Now I can see what it'll look like! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Ethyl

Has anyone tried putting the new McQueen hands on an Ocean 1B?

I haven't quite found hand nirvana yet. I think my current selection lacks enough white/lume for good visibility in all lighting.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SniperStraps

Where can I buy a 1st gen OVM dial?


----------



## grantgreen

"O1B Snowflake"

currently at my watchmaker's again to switch back to mercedes hands and switch to a O1V "Comex" Plexi/Hesalite(I think in English it's hesalite, not sure?)
update with new glas next week


----------



## JSal

SniperStraps said:


> Where can I buy a 1st gen OVM dial?


Simply put... You can't...

Unless you buy a used OVM mk.1


----------



## JSal

grantgreen said:


> View attachment 6698914
> 
> 
> "O1B Snowflake"
> 
> currently at my watchmaker's again to switch back to mercedes hands and switch to a O1V "Comex" Plexi/Hesalite(I think in English it's hesalite, not sure?)
> update with new glas next week


I'd be concerned with WR if I were you after having that Hesalite put in.

Unless you don't intend on ever submerging it in water again, or he pressure tests it.


----------



## grantgreen

thanks for the note but it's the original steinhart comex hesalite. and I know my watchmaker, he doesn't do bad jobs.


----------



## JSal

grantgreen said:


> thanks for the note but it's the original steinhart comex hesalite. and I know my watchmaker, he doesn't do bad jobs.


Those two things are key.

But I'd still make sure he pressure tests it and gives you a guarantee for the WR if you plan on using at any depth besides a good sink splash.


----------



## wis_dad

grantgreen said:


> View attachment 6698914
> 
> 
> "O1B Snowflake"
> 
> currently at my watchmaker's again to switch back to mercedes hands and switch to a O1V "Comex" Plexi/Hesalite(I think in English it's hesalite, not sure?)
> update with new glas next week


That looks beautiful with the snowflakes! I think it would look even better without the cyclops. Well done.


----------



## ELCID86

---
"ZHP is a garbage option anyway- just some cosmetic upgrades with a different cam and diff to claw back some of the performance lost fitting those hideous and heavy wheels. Any 330 with a 3.46 diff will smoke a ZHP every time. The whole Mafia thing reeks of childish behavior." - an e46fanatic


----------



## Sixracer

Worlds collide, another watch fanatic with an E46!



ELCID86 said:


> ---
> "ZHP is a garbage option anyway- just some cosmetic upgrades with a different cam and diff to claw back some of the performance lost fitting those hideous and heavy wheels. Any 330 with a 3.46 diff will smoke a ZHP every time. The whole Mafia thing reeks of childish behavior." - an e46fanatic


----------



## ELCID86

Sixracer said:


> Worlds collide, another watch fanatic with an E46!


Awesome. My 23 yo son and I both drive 330is. I'm on my second (first was AT) and his first was a 330ci.

---
"ZHP is a garbage option anyway- just some cosmetic upgrades with a different cam and diff to claw back some of the performance lost fitting those hideous and heavy wheels. Any 330 with a 3.46 diff will smoke a ZHP every time. The whole Mafia thing reeks of childish behavior." - an e46fanatic


----------



## grantgreen

successfully upgraded to hesalite.
Best decision regarding this watch so far! I love it!

the images just cannnot capture the beauty of this, looks so much better in reality!


----------



## kayuecheng

My Steinhart Bronze pilot with Wotancraft strap


----------



## dfiled

At last, my grail. Dial re-lumed by Jay at Motor City Watch Works to turn the dial into a maxi-dial, plus arrow hands,removal of Cyclops, and OVM bezel.


----------



## Dec1968

Aureliano said:


> After searching for a while for something nice that would fit with little to no effort, I purchased this 22mm to 18mm bracelet for my Steinhart Ocean One. My wrist is small and the taper is more flattering for me. It makes the watch less bulky and much lighter too.


Where did you get it?

David


----------



## romian

Just recently got my O1V from a bidding war and I absolutely love it. It will fill my void until I can get my BlackBay. I really like the OEM endlinks it really fits the case really, well, but hated the clasp. So I made a custom link to fit the OEM Bracelet into a 20mm Strapcode Ratchet Clasp. I polished the sides of the clasp then re-did the brushing grains with Garryflex abrasives (Rough-Fine). Got it engraved for fun and it's been on my wrist since. I'm thinking of getting a secondary O1V but modding it with Gold Snowflake hands or the new black heritage hands. 
View attachment 7208162
View attachment 7208170
View attachment 7208178
View attachment 7208186


----------



## insomniac2

romian said:


> Just recently got my O1V from a bidding war and I absolutely love it. It will fill my void until I can get my BlackBay. I really like the OEM endlinks it really fits the case really, well, but hated the clasp. So I made a custom link to fit the OEM Bracelet into a 20mm Strapcode Ratchet Clasp. I polished the sides of the clasp then re-did the brushing grains with Garryflex abrasives (Rough-Fine). Got it engraved for fun and it's been on my wrist since. I'm thinking of getting a secondary O1V but modding it with Gold Snowflake hands or the new black heritage hands.
> View attachment 7208162
> View attachment 7208170
> View attachment 7208178
> View attachment 7208186


Cant view the pics for some reason

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

I tried something so I'm reposting romain's post to see if it fixes his picture attachments



romian said:


> Just recently got my O1V from a bidding war and I absolutely love it. It will fill my void until I can get my BlackBay. I really like the OEM endlinks it really fits the case really, well, but hated the clasp. So I made a custom link to fit the OEM Bracelet into a 20mm Strapcode Ratchet Clasp. I polished the sides of the clasp then re-did the brushing grains with Garryflex abrasives (Rough-Fine). Got it engraved for fun and it's been on my wrist since. I'm thinking of getting a secondary O1V but modding it with Gold Snowflake hands or the new black heritage hands.
> 
> View attachment 7208162
> 
> 
> View attachment 7208170
> 
> 
> View attachment 7208178
> 
> 
> View attachment 7208186


I tried to fix it but my experiment didn't work. When I reposted his post I tried to space out his attachments so they weren't all together.

I've found lately that when I try to upload and post a NEW photo, something I just took and never posted before, for some reason it shows up like the above and when clicked on it doesn't lead to a picture.

I have found a work around for myself. What I do is go back and edit my post by uploading the same picture again and erasing the prior attachment and it seems to work.

What is strange is that when you upload a picture it has a unique 7 digit numbers associated to it. In the past no matter how many times you upload the same picture it will assign it tye same 7 digit number.

But now the first time you upload it a signs a 7 digit number, and the second time you upload it a signs a different number and that one is the one that works.


----------



## Dec1968

Grahamelawton said:


> Faded the bezel insert ever so slightly. Not shiny anymore and looks better. Not TOO ghosted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know I've seen your method for fading it - and it was great - but how long did you fade the bezel for?

David


----------



## raja_3012

Finally after 3 months of trying out different kind of alternative bracelets.. I find this one to be one of the better alternatives.. I tried Oyster type bracelets from Strapcode.com but could not make the end links fit. I also tried the alternative jubilee bracelet but quite honestly the build quality of that bracelet and the clasp is extremely cheap. It just reduces the value proposition of the watch. The one I am wearing now is a SKX007 Hammer bracelet with albacore clasp. Got it from Yobokies (HK). The bracelet is of high quality and the clasp I just mind blowing. It is not cheap though. Here are some pics for your viewing pleasure.

View attachment 7220106

View attachment 7220114

View attachment 7220130

View attachment 7220138


----------



## Grahamelawton

Dec1968 said:


> I know I've seen your method for fading it - and it was great - but how long did you fade the bezel for?
> 
> David


Check DIY Ghost Bezel thread (WUS) was about 3 min total but was a process...not complicated though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Grahamelawton said:


> Check DIY Ghost Bezel thread (WUS) was about 3 min total but was a process...not complicated though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I will. Thank you!

David


----------



## Dec1968

Weird. That didn't show up in search...I'll keep looking though. 


David


----------



## Grahamelawton

DIY Ghost Bezel
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1029473

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## romian

Hey guys, my first post was odd. Let me try again. I also tried the ratchet with a 22/20 rubber strap and it works just as well.


----------



## shudson85

Here is a teaser of an almost finished project. Just need to clean the Crystal a bit more after taking off the Cyclops.










Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

shudson85 said:


> Here is a teaser of an almost finished project. Just need to clean the Crystal a bit more after taking off the Cyclops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


Do I see a slight rounding of the lugs?

David


----------



## shudson85

Dec1968 said:


> Do I see a slight rounding of the lugs?
> 
> David


Just the camera angle, there is another subtle change though...

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

shudson85 said:


> Just the camera angle, there is another subtle change though...
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


I see the black date wheel and what appears to be thick spring bars....that might be fixed....?

David


----------



## JSal

shudson85 said:


> Here is a teaser of an almost finished project. Just need to clean the Crystal a bit more after taking off the Cyclops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


Right now I see something that has the potential to turn out to be very odd.

I see a Black Ceramic GMT bezel insert on a case with a Flat Crystal and a Dial from an Ocean 1 Vintage Red, without any hands...

I'm not crazy about the Flat Crystal but that's fine as it's a personal choice.

But what does concern me is that I hope you have a 2893 GMT movement in there, or you plan on changing out the Bezel insert to a Ceramic or Aluminum standard 15/60 seconds bezel insert if the movement is a 2824.


----------



## shudson85

It is a stock Ocean 1 GMT Ceramic, with the Cyclops removed from the stock crystal (cheapest mod done to this one yet) with an genuine ETA 2893 black date wheel in place of the stock white wheel, and soon to be reinstalled aftermarket sword hands. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

That should look very nice and very unique. 

Adding a dome crystal would have been the icing on the cake for me. But maybe you're not a dome crystal fan.


----------



## shudson85

JSal said:


> That should look very nice and very unique.
> 
> Adding a dome crystal would have been the icing on the cake for me. But maybe you're not a dome crystal fan.


I didn't think about that. Where would one source a domed crystal from?

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

shudson85 said:


> I didn't think about that. Where would one source a domed crystal from?
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


You can ask Steinhart if they will sell you a Domed Sapphire Crystal, or you can purchase another watch that comes with one and just use the whole case and crystal.

The OVR and OVM both come with domed sapphire crystals.

Where is the case from the OVR that you got the dial from?


----------



## shudson85

JSal said:


> You can ask Steinhart if they will sell you a Domed Sapphire Crystal, or you can purchase another watch that comes with one and just use the whole case and crystal.
> 
> The OVR and OVM both come with domed sapphire crystals.
> 
> Where is the case from the OVR that you got the dial from?












Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## shudson85

Sorry hit send before I entered text, that is the stock dial.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## shudson85

Dec1968 said:


> I see the black date wheel and what appears to be thick spring bars....that might be fixed....?
> 
> David


Yep, black date wheel, and the spring bars are as close to fixed as they could be, they are the ones County Comm sells for the Marathon Divers, I picked up a set when I ordered some Natos, I got them in ok, now getting them out...


----------



## JSal

shudson85 said:


> Sorry hit send before I entered text, that is the stock dial.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


I couldn't make out the Red writing on the dial before and I just assumed it was a dial from an Ocean Vintage Red, when in reality it's an Ocean 1 GMT which also has red writing on the dial.


----------



## shudson85

JSal said:


> I couldn't make out the Red writing on the dial before and I just assumed it was a dial from an Ocean Vintage Red, when in reality it's an Ocean 1 GMT which also has red writing on the dial.


No worries, I need to have my wife take my photos, a banged up camera phone only does so much

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche

Just a ghost bezel. I knew I wouldn't get it right first time and bent the bezel insert removing it, so I went a little bit further than I would have liked. Just awaiting a new bezel so I can get it spot on. Looks way better than black even in it's current scruffy form!


----------



## chrismcfly

grantgreen said:


> View attachment 6698914
> 
> 
> "O1B Snowflake"
> 
> currently at my watchmaker's again to switch back to mercedes hands and switch to a O1V "Comex" Plexi/Hesalite(I think in English it's hesalite, not sure?)
> update with new glas next week


Hi, i'im new here and i love so much your mod with snow flakes hands !
Where you find and buy these hands please share with me.
Who made the mod job, horologist or..?
And also, do you know it's possible to buy a saphire glass from the Ocean One vintage..?
Advance thanks for all.


----------



## Grahamelawton

Toathus said:


> Just a ghost bezel. I knew I wouldn't get it right first time and bent the bezel insert removing it, so I went a little bit further than I would have liked. Just awaiting a new bezel so I can get it spot on. Looks way better than black even in it's current scruffy form!
> 
> View attachment 7295650


Looks just like mine....perfect!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hardcastlephil

Agree with the above - it's a great looking combo!


----------



## BillyTheKidd

My first ghost attempt. The watch was just asking for it.


----------



## princevlad

BillyTheKidd said:


> My first ghost attempt. The watch was just asking for it.


minimal mod but fantastic result. awsome.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnymontreal

More of a question...and yes I have searched elsewhere extensively 
If it does exist there, I couldnt find it. 

Just got my Ocean 1 GMT.
LOVE everything about the watch...but the lume. 
I cant believe how bad it is. 

Has anyone re-lumed their Dial+Hands on their own?
I watched a few videos and the hands seem pretty straight forward to do (the removing and re-installing is another issue hahah)
The dial is another issue. 
Would it be easier since you have the silver frames at each hour? (sorry if Im not using the correct terms)

Any help, guidance, comments are greatly appreciated.

THANKS


----------



## sgrysdon

Reeeeaaallly want to own one of those some day...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

I was bored so I did a little modding today that was put off for a while because of surgery.

So here it is...

My Aramar White Ocean1 GMT (by Steinhart)

Now with Sword Hands and Arrow Seconds Hand.

*BEFORE MODDING*








*AFTER MODDING*








*Caseback*


----------



## Sixracer

That is FANTASTIC! Nice mod.



JSal said:


> I was bored so I did a little modding today that was put off for a while because of surgery.
> 
> So here it is... My Aramar (by Steinhart) White Ocean GMT.
> 
> Now with Sword Hands and Arrow Seconds Hand.
> 
> *BEFORE MODDING*
> View attachment 8013530
> 
> 
> *AFTER MODDING*
> View attachment 8013594
> 
> 
> View attachment 8013522


----------



## JSal

Thanks Sixracer


----------



## ryguy87

Not much of a mod but...
Here is my take at a Ocean Modern Military with Date.


----------



## Riker

Nicely done John. The swords make it work better for me.


----------



## grantgreen

5513 Military Hommage - OVM with Mercedes Hands


----------



## TheGanzman

grantgreen said:


> 5513 Military Hommage - OVM with Mercedes Hands


I saw that yesterday - pretty cool! Are those Steinhart Mercedes hands? If so, can I ask where you sourced them?


----------



## Dec1968

grantgreen said:


> 5513 Military Hommage - OVM with Mercedes Hands


What bracelet is that? Doesn't look stock....I've slept since my last time on here....

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## JSal

TheGanzman said:


> I saw that yesterday - pretty cool! Are those Steinhart Mercedes hands? If so, can I ask where you sourced them?


Problem is he didn't change the bezel insert and left the one on from the 5517. 
The 5513 with Mercedes hands used a 15 minute bezel like on the originals below.

I just did a conversion for another member who wanted my Mercedes hands that I removed from my watch. He also sent me a new Bezel insert with his watch and I swapped that for him too.

Too bad I did take any pictures as it came out looking fantastic.
I emailed him a few times after I returned the watch to him but he never replied.

*
2 Original Vintage Mil-Sub 5513's
*


----------



## YellowDiver

Yuj, love the hands you put on your ocean 44, great Eye for design!


----------



## YellowDiver

Nicely done! Very clean design!


----------



## YellowDiver

yankeexpress said:


> OBM


I have an OBM too, changing up the hands was a nice touch! Might have to look into doing this myself.


----------



## TheGanzman

YellowDiver said:


> I have an OBM too, changing up the hands was a nice touch! Might have to look into doing this myself.


Let me know if you DO, please - I'll gladly pay you too much $ for your removed Steinhart "Mercedes" hands!


----------



## SlashIROC

YellowDiver said:


> I have an OBM too, changing up the hands was a nice touch! Might have to look into doing this myself.


Those hands do look great.. I just dont have the guts to tear apart my brand new Black Ocean haha. maybe sometime in the future


----------



## Grahamelawton

YellowDiver said:


> I have an OBM too, changing up the hands was a nice touch! Might have to look into doing this myself.


Changing the hands was a brilliant move.

Now imagine the case is titanium (still DLC) and the dial from the OVMV2. On a NATO. Bingo.

Actually, I think the date looks great and it's practical.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rrrrrlll

Hi Everyone, My first post.


----------



## Dec1968

rrrrrlll said:


> Hi Everyone, My first post.
> 
> View attachment 9113186
> View attachment 9113194


Ok....explain.....for hose who can't tell what you've done (looks awesome, by the way)

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## nyboy

rrrrrlll said:


> Hi Everyone, My first post.
> 
> View attachment 9113186
> View attachment 9113194


Looks good.


----------



## rrrrrlll

Dec1968 said:


> Ok....explain.....for hose who can't tell what you've done (looks awesome, by the way)


I swapped the the movement, dials and hands between OVM 2 with the Ocean Bronze. Changed the sapphire with a high domed plastic. Using the bronze end link and replaced the rubber part with the titanium bracelet.

At first, I hope to have a 369 dial OVM. But turn out the grey dial and the lum seem match with the bronze.


----------



## Grahamelawton

rrrrrlll said:


> Hi Everyone, My first post.
> 
> View attachment 9113186
> View attachment 9113194


That looks absolutely amazing. It would be a great option for Steinhart to offer this as it looks that good! Cheers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nyboy

rrrrrlll said:


> I swapped the the movement, dials and hands between OVM 2 with the Ocean Bronze. Changed the sapphire with a high domed plastic. Using the bronze end link and replaced the rubber part with the titanium bracelet.
> 
> At first, I hope to have a 369 dial OVM. But turn out the grey dial and the lum seem match with the bronze.


Someone please tell me that Gunter looks at this website. I can do without the bracelet, but the bezel matched with the dial (even faded grey) and hands would be a must have for me. Well done.
Cheers


----------



## rrrrrlll

Thank you guys. I thought you maybe also interested on the other end of the swapping.

OVM with the dial from bronze.









And lastly, I changed it with the OT500 ceramic inlay.


----------



## nyboy

rrrrrlll said:


> Thank you guys. I thought you maybe also interested on the other end of the swapping.
> 
> OVM with the dial from bronze.
> 
> View attachment 9122146
> 
> 
> And lastly, I changed it with the OT500 ceramic inlay.
> 
> View attachment 9122154


I like all three variants. I've been wondering if anyone has approached Gunter about expanding his business model to include a "Custom Shop" similar to what Fender does. Open up some space, load it with the correct tools and equipment, hire some talented, inventive resources and start with current part population, taking orders for "specially optioned" models. Just sayin....
Cheers


----------



## Dec1968

nyboy said:


> I like all three variants. I've been wondering if anyone has approached Gunter about expanding his business model to include a "Custom Shop" similar to what Fender does. Open up some space, load it with the correct tools and equipment, hire some talented, inventive resources and start with current part population, taking orders for "specially optioned" models. Just sayin....
> Cheers


Or have Anders at Gnomon do it.....

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## WhiteCat

Very nice mode!


----------



## Grahamelawton

I asked them a while back if they do "custom" and they said no but...if the parts for the 42mm are all interchangeable, why not charge a premium for the ability to do:

Bezel:
ceramic vs. aluminum insert

Hands:
sword vs. Mercedes

So many dials to choose from

Case: 
No crown guards
Steel or titanium
PVD

caseback
plain, 
exhibition
decorated etc....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nyboy

Dec1968 said:


> Or have Anders at Gnomon do it.....
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


David, I am kinda new around here, like your idea, but am not beer drinking buddies with Anders - although I wouldn't mind to be. You know anybody that could float the idea of these configurations with him and be taken seriously? I may need to sell some of my guitars, but I'd be interested in what rrrrlll created.
Cheers


----------



## sscandyman

rrrrlll , WOW! all the variants look good but that bronze is just stunning !


----------



## airborne_bluezman

Now that's a beauty! let me know if you ever want to sell it!



rrrrrlll said:


> Thank you guys. I thought you maybe also interested on the other end of the swapping.
> 
> OVM with the dial from bronze.
> 
> View attachment 9122146
> 
> 
> And lastly, I changed it with the OT500 ceramic inlay.
> 
> View attachment 9122154


----------



## knezz

yankeexpress said:


> OBM


Where did you surce this hands ? Did you do relume or they came with c1?


----------



## southpaw2280

Ocean black with Ti500 bezel


----------



## JSal

nyboy said:


> I like all three variants. I've been wondering if anyone has approached Gunter about expanding h:think:is business model to include a "Custom Shop" similar to what Fender does. Open up some space, load it with the correct tools and equipment, hire some talented, inventive resources and start with current part population, taking orders for "specially optioned" models. Just sayin....
> Cheers


Several years back on occasion Steinhart would make custom requests when you bought a watch.

But as the years past and the business grew it became impossible for them to do these kind of modifications and still keep up with sales.

Even today at times without doing modifications they still have difficulty keeping up with the limited but experienced staff they have.

So while it's a nice idea, at the present time I wouldn't count on custom shop. 
But knowing Günter's enthusiasm and love for his customers and watches I wouldn't count it out as something he might do in the distant future.

Keep in mind, he would have to hire more people and create a room to do this work.
It's just my guess but I don't believe he would do this work in the Swiss factory and would probably be better off doing it at the Office in Germany. 
I don't know if they have the space at the new office to add a room for this.

There would also be the need to add a premium to every watch created so that they could cover the cost of the additional overhead.

If this is something many here desire, then contact Steinhart and express your love and desire for them to expand and create a custom shop.

See what Günter thinks about the idea and what he says will give you an idea if you can ever expect something like this to happen.


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ As I said in a (Helson-related) post that I started over in the Dive Watch Forum - "If you don't ask, the answer is always No!"


----------



## JSal

TheGanzman said:


> ▲▲▲ As I said in a (Helson-related) post that I started over in the Dive Watch Forum - "If you don't ask, the answer is always No!"


That is why I encouraged members to contact Steinhart and suggest it.

But on the other side of the coin, I wouldn't get all excited of something like this coming soon unless Steinhart already has this in the works.

Please note, I have no inside information on this specific topic and it is pure speculation on my part using knowledge of the past and present.


----------



## Riker

In the interest of accuracy for past & present practice, Steinhart never had a practice of making 'any changes to a watch that a customer desired'. It was purely at the whim of Gunter what mods were done, if they could be done & how many he chose to do. On occasion (rarely) he would make some modifications & mostly only to watches where mods could be done. 

Generally if a change was agreed to it was an occasional movement change from one style case to another but only if the existing internals of the case being used would allow it. Again, that was rare. There was some hand set changes & dial swaps that would occur across models, but again only if the new case/movement etc could facilitate it. Generally however that was frowned upon cos it left stock shortages for watches the hands & dials were originally mated to. Some special pieces came out of these type of mods but it was never going to be offered in a general sense & will never be. At least not anytime I know of.

The current Steinhart facility is made specifically for what the business does now. There is no scope (without structure modification) for additional major change to the current practices, however whilst there may be room for a 'custom type shop' or room it's way down in the list of 'to do's'. 

One of the main reason he stopped doing the few mods he would do was it became to much work. When people learned about what was going on many of them began requesting mods which put Gunter in a position where he couldn't cope so the practice of modifying was more or less shut down. Whist he may agree to do a one off mods here or there it will remain as a rarity.

What Steinhart offers now in the Accessories section of the website is as much as they with current staff resources & facilities is able & happy to offer. Now of course, those wanting to can always ask but the most you will likely hear will be a 'sorry, no can do'...!


----------



## J.C

O1B with OT500 bezel insert (removed cyclops and polished centre links done a while back) ...but now, finally, an engraved ceramic option!!!!


----------



## Grahamelawton

Riker said:


> In the interest of accuracy for past & present practice, Steinhart never had a practice of making 'any changes to a watch that a customer desired'. It was purely at the whim of Gunter what mods were done, if they could be done & how many he chose to do. On occasion (rarely) he would make some modifications & mostly only to watches where mods could be done.
> 
> Generally if a change was agreed to it was an occasional movement change from one style case to another but only if the existing internals of the case being used would allow it. Again, that was rare. There was some hand set changes & dial swaps that would occur across models, but again only if the new case/movement etc could facilitate it. Generally however that was frowned upon cos it left stock shortages for watches the hands & dials were originally mated to. Some special pieces came out of these type of mods but it was never going to be offered in a general sense & will never be. At least not anytime I know of.
> 
> The current Steinhart facility is made specifically for what the business does now. There is no scope (without structure modification) for additional major change to the current practices, however whilst there may be room for a 'custom type shop' or room it's way down in the list of 'to do's'.
> 
> One of the main reason he stopped doing the few mods he would do was it became to much work. When people learned about what was going on many of them began requesting mods which put Gunter in a position where he couldn't cope so the practice of modifying was more or less shut down. Whist he may agree to do a one off mods here or there it will remain as a rarity.
> 
> What Steinhart offers now in the Accessories section of the website is as much as they with current staff resources & facilities is able & happy to offer. Now of course, those wanting to can always ask but the most you will likely hear will be a 'sorry, no can do'...!


Makes perfect business sense...but still want them to do custom  .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rrrrrlll

Good job *J.C* . I hope they made all ceramic options engraved. And I thought I am the only one who like to have polished center links.


----------



## big ned

Originally an Ocean 1 Black that I swapped in a rare early green dial and bezel insert to make a "Steinhulk" version.


----------



## eroc

I thought of this the minuet I saw the bronze model. WOW now that it was actually done it looks better then I imagined. Steinhart I have funds on stand by should this go into production. rrrrrlll well done!!


----------



## stevedrk

Not quite modded, but here is my Ocean One Vintage on a jubilee bracelet. Feels so good.



















Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Bojangles

stevedrk said:


> Not quite modded, but here is my Ocean One Vintage on a jubilee bracelet. Feels so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


What jubilee is that, where'd you get it from?


----------



## stevedrk

Bojangles said:


> What jubilee is that, where'd you get it from?


It's from my Seiko SKX007.

Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

knezz said:


> Where did you surce this hands ? Did you do relume or they came with c1?


Short answer: Hands are stock from Raffles, no relume, though the minute hand is the OEM Steinhart hand, as the Raffles minute hand was too short.

Long answer: custom OceanBlack Military










This OBM was a fun project to do, originally started because I could not find a black DLC version of the OVM (out of production and HTF used) and this OceanBlack mod would be as close as I could reasonably get.










After ordering the OB, 60 minute insert and hands, I actually found and bought the OVM-DLC pictured above and decided to go ahead and complete the mod project as well.

pre-mod pic



















Know that Raffles also sells the sword hands in yellow, but I was advised by a WUS member to get the green version Raffles hands for my project watch, as he had put the yellow hands on an OceanBlack and thought the green hands would match the OceanBlack better.

You might try looking at the yellow Raffles hands. You will only need to check out the hour and second hands, as the stock Steinhart minute hand is better than the Raffles minute hand.









..........................OB..................................OBM (custom)...........................OVM


----------



## Bojangles

stevedrk said:


> It's from my Seiko SKX007.


Always wanted a jubilee bracelet for my o1v. How well do the end links fit?
Are they solid? I've thought about shelling out the $$ for the strapcode super jubilee (for the skx007) with the ratcheting clasp. Haven't pulled the trigger on it due to the fact that I can't be sure if the solid end links will match the o1v case.

Any insight you can give my would be much appreciated.


----------



## Chromejob

As an alternative, my 2011 OB milsub mod used OMEGA SM300 hr and min hands, and a Mk II seconds hand.


----------



## LesserBlackDog

Very basic bezel ghosting mod on my OOV.


----------



## stevedrk

Bojangles said:


> Always wanted a jubilee bracelet for my o1v. How well do the end links fit?
> Are they solid? I've thought about shelling out the $$ for the strapcode super jubilee (for the skx007) with the ratcheting clasp. Haven't pulled the trigger on it due to the fact that I can't be sure if the solid end links will match the o1v case.
> 
> Any insight you can give my would be much appreciated.


This is hollow end link version. The solid end links will not fit.

Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill

Ocean 500 Titanium Ceiling Fan Dial "Mod"


----------



## Sixracer

This is great but I would love to see the hands swapped so the OVM hands were on th steel case and the gold hands were on the bronze.



rrrrrlll said:


> Thank you guys. I thought you maybe also interested on the other end of the swapping.
> 
> OVM with the dial from bronze.
> 
> View attachment 9122146
> 
> 
> And lastly, I changed it with the OT500 ceramic inlay.
> 
> View attachment 9122154


----------



## rrrrrlll

Sixracer said:


> This is great but I would love to see the hands swapped so the OVM hands were on th steel case and the gold hands were on the bronze.


I thought about that too. But the lume won't match. So I need to choose between matching lume with the dial or gold hand with bronze case.


----------



## AJPointless

THERE! I fixed it!

Before Photo:

The flat crystal in my Steinhart Ocean GMT Black has GOT to GO! Don't get me wrong, it's a very high quality sapphire crystal, but it's flat and it has a cyclops. Those two things are major "NO-NO's" on a dive watch that ACTUALLY GETS USED FOR DIVING!

So, I fixed it...









During Photos:

































































After Photos:

The OLD flat crystal was a Flat Sapphire crystal with a 2.5x sapphire cyclops at the 3'Oclock position. It measured 31mm in diameter, and was 3mm thick.

The NEW crystal is a Double Domed Sapphire crystal with "blue" double AR coating on the inside. It measures 31mm in diameter, 3mm thick at the edge, and 5mm thick at the apex. I got it from CrystalTimes.net, and it is item number: CT 039

Double domed crystals are perfect for diving as they remove distortion when viewing at an angle, do NOT present a "mirror" when viewed against light, and do NOT shine you in the face when light catches it just right. Additionally, the dome shape presents a much higher resistance to pressure as pressure is distributed off the center and toward the edges. Finally, the "blue" in the AR coating actually helps refract the "blue" in the ambient light of water when diving.

































Now THIS is how a proper dive watch SHOULD look. I'm considering changing out the hands next for a pair of SM300 Sword Hands, but for now, this will do.


----------



## Grahamelawton

AJPointless said:


> THERE! I fixed it!
> 
> Before Photo:
> 
> The flat crystal in my Steinhart Ocean GMT Black has GOT to GO! Don't get me wrong, it's a very high quality sapphire crystal, but it's flat and it has a cyclops. Those two things are major "NO-NO's" on a dive watch that ACTUALLY GETS USED FOR DIVING!
> 
> So, I fixed it...
> 
> View attachment 9436138
> 
> 
> During Photos:
> 
> View attachment 9436170
> 
> 
> View attachment 9436186
> 
> 
> View attachment 9436202
> 
> 
> View attachment 9436210
> 
> 
> View attachment 9436226
> 
> 
> View attachment 9436250
> 
> 
> View attachment 9436298
> 
> 
> View attachment 9436258
> 
> 
> After Photos:
> 
> The OLD flat crystal was a Flat Sapphire crystal with a 2.5x sapphire cyclops at the 3'Oclock position. It measured 31mm in diameter, and was 3mm thick.
> 
> The NEW crystal is a Double Domed Sapphire crystal with "blue" double AR coating on the inside. It measures 31mm in diameter, 3mm thick at the edge, and 5mm thick at the apex. I got it from CrystalTimes.net, and it is item number: CT 039
> 
> Double domed crystals are perfect for diving as they remove distortion when viewing at an angle, do NOT present a "mirror" when viewed against light, and do NOT shine you in the face when light catches it just right. Additionally, the dome shape presents a much higher resistance to pressure as pressure is distributed off the center and toward the edges. Finally, the "blue" in the AR coating actually helps refract the "blue" in the ambient light of water when diving.
> 
> View attachment 9436266
> 
> 
> View attachment 9436274
> 
> 
> View attachment 9436282
> 
> 
> View attachment 9436290
> 
> 
> Now THIS is how a proper dive watch SHOULD look. I'm considering changing out the hands next for a pair of SM300 Sword Hands, but for now, this will do.


That looks amazing. Great job!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ - AJ - This is BIG news! FINALLY, someone has deciphered the proper double-domed sapphire crystal for the 42mm Steinhart "platform"! Have you checked the water resistance yet?

BTW - if you DO replace those hands, PLEASE let me buy the Steinhart Mercedes Hands from you! I desperately need those hands for my Davosa Ternos Professional - even though I've had [email protected] relume the stock hands from C1 to C3, my 60.5 year old eyes are struggling - the more generous lumed area of the Steinhart Mercedes hands is JUST what the doctor ordered!


----------



## AJPointless

TheGanzman said:


> ▲▲▲ - AJ - This is BIG news! FINALLY, someone has deciphered the proper double-domed sapphire crystal for the 42mm Steinhart "platform"! Have you checked the water resistance yet?
> 
> BTW - if you DO replace those hands, PLEASE let me buy the Steinhart Mercedes Hands from you! I desperately need those hands for my Davosa Ternos Professional - even though I've had [email protected] relume the stock hands from C1 to C3, my 60.5 year old eyes are struggling - the more generous lumed area of the Steinhart Mercedes hands is JUST what the doctor ordered!


Yes I had the watch wet pressure tested at a local place after I pressed the new crystal in.

The crystal sits in a standard "310" (31.0mm) sized white nylon gasket, and this is what holds the crystal in the case, as well as what allows for water tightness (along with the rubber gasket on the case back and the rubber gasket inside the crown at the end of the stem. A "domed" crystal actually IMPROVES water resistance due to its ability to disperse pressure evenly and away from center. The pressure test I had done confirmed that it retained its 300m rating perfectly - and conformed to ISO standards for a professional dive rating - but also indicated that it in no way reached its "max" pressure capability. In short, because the case was now fitted with a domed crystal, its pressure rating is actually now greater than it was with the old flat crystal. Now, of course that ALSO in no way means the real rating is now greater than 300m either... because the total case rating is also based off of the crown and case back gaskets too, not just the crystal. So I didn't ask them to push the rating past the 300 mark. Regardless, it's nice to know that IF there ever was a failure, it would not be due to the crystal.

Now, of course all this is also dependent upon having a good nylon gasket in with the crystal. When I pressed out the old crystal, the white nylon gasket inside looked perfectly fine. After all, the watch is only a few months old. However, I pulled it out and inspected it regardless, and sure enough, it was in perfect shape. So I reused the same gasket with the new crystal. However, I would not recommend everyone do the same. Honestly, gaskets are cheap. If you get a new crystal, just spend the extra few bucks to get a new gasket to go with it. Just my two cents.

Finally, sure thing man. IF I end up replacing the hands (I REALLY want to, but I'm having the hardest time finding quality SM300 sword hands that have really good quality lume on them that will also fit the ETA 2893 movement - i.e. 025, 090, 150, and 180), since you requested first dibs, you got it. But of course, no promises... I haven't fully decided yet as to whether or not I'll replace them. ;-)


----------



## TheGanzman

Welcome to WUS - you've made a big splash!


----------



## J.C

Amazing mod AJ - very well done!!!


----------



## MrCrystal

Looks really great, as if I had made it for that watch. Originally I designed that sapphire for the Seiko Shogun.
Its a bit of a multi-purpose DD sapphire - sumo shogun atlas-map-meter Sea Urchin Mako/Ray and now Steinhart.
Available in multiple AR choices as well as no AR.
Alex aka Mr. Crystal - crystaltimes


----------



## kelt

MrCrystal, do you have in your inventory a single or double domed crystal (no cyclop) to fit on a Submariner Mle 16610 as a replacement to the uninspiring flat cycloped OEM.


----------



## TheGanzman

kelt said:


> MrCrystal, do you have in your inventory a single or double domed crystal (no cyclop) to fit on a Submariner Mle 16610 as a replacement to the uninspiring flat cycloped OEM.


Here Here! Another question: Replacement double domed crystal for a Submariner 14060??


----------



## AJPointless

kelt said:


> MrCrystal, do you have in your inventory a single or double domed crystal (no cyclop) to fit on a Submariner Mle 16610 as a replacement to the uninspiring flat cycloped OEM.


Kelt, I would advise you to do the same as I did. Press out the current crystal in your watch, then use a vernier caliper or micrometer to measure the diameter and thickness of that crystal. From there, send your request to Alex with those measurements. That way he can point you towards the right replacement crystal (or at least get you close).

With so many watch crystal sizes and thicknesses out there, it's not really helpful to simply ask if someone who deals with crystals and not watches has an exact match for [insert random watch make and model here]. Sure, knowing the make might be helpful IF that make is well known enough that the crystal diameter is extremely well known... but the thickness could be off, and ordering the wrong size thickness could end up not fitting the way you like it (flush), leaving you to order yet again...

So my suggestion would be to press out the current crystal first, take its measurements, then ask for a replacement that matches those measurements (or at least gets close within .03mm thickness). That would honestly be the best way to go about getting you exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## kelt

AJPointless said:


> Kelt, I would advise you to do the same as I did. Press out the current crystal in your watch, then use a vernier caliper or micrometer to measure the diameter and thickness of that crystal. From there, send your request to Alex with those measurements. That way he can point you towards the right replacement crystal (or at least get you close).
> 
> With so many watch crystal sizes and thicknesses out there, it's not really helpful to simply ask if someone who deals with crystals and not watches has an exact match for [insert random watch make and model here]. Sure, knowing the make might be helpful IF that make is well known enough that the crystal diameter is extremely well known... but the thickness could be off, and ordering the wrong size thickness could end up not fitting the way you like it (flush), leaving you to order yet again...
> 
> So my suggestion would be to press out the current crystal first, take its measurements, then ask for a replacement that matches those measurements (or at least gets close within .03mm thickness). That would honestly be the best way to go about getting you exactly what you're looking for.


It must be my poor command of the English language at work again, I enquired about availability, not dimensions!

Rolex being a rather organised manufacturer I expect their products of the same model to be using identical parts, the designation of the flat crystal with cyclop used on their Sub 16610 is #25-295 C2, a flat 2mm thick crystal of OD 29,5mm with cyclop.

The Ganzman, the flat crystal of the 14060 Ref 25-286-1 has an outside diameter of 28,6mm.


----------



## marc4pt0

I just ordered 2 of those blue AR domed crystals, one for my ceramic black GMT, one for my Pepsi GMT. I've never taken a watch apart, so I'll need to find somebody who can convert for me. However I'm quite stoked about this. Your GMT looks fantastic!


----------



## MrCrystal

kelt said:


> MrCrystal, do you have in your inventory a single or double domed crystal (no cyclop) to fit on a Submariner Mle 16610 as a replacement to the uninspiring flat cycloped OEM.


I believe it sadly cannot be done without resulting in a very high production scrap rate.
I tried a few years back on the 14060 ( I identified it as a great sapphire to make ) the problem is the special slot/groove in the side edge of the oem Rolex crystal. I do know if the 11610 is the same crystal edge slot design as I do not have one but if it is that's probably why nobody makes a domed sapphire.It is such a thin section in that slot area that it cracks very easily during dome cutting/grinding. I really tried to get it sorted but eventually I agreed with the factory to stop.
There are some shapes/designs that sapphire is just not suitable. The reasons are not always immediately obvious.
Mineral glass sure can do it, but I thought customers would not want to downgrade to mineral from the oem sapphire.
Alex aka Mr. Crystal - crystaltimes


----------



## mjmurphy926

This mod was not something that I had planned on doing, but rather the result of my clumsiness after dropping my watch, lug first, on asphalt resulting in a rather ugly ding on the upper right lug. After wearing it for a couple days with the deformed lug, I realized it was something I couldn't live with. So, out came the assorted files and sandpaper to start removing the ding and to try and come up with a new lug shape that would hopefully return one of my favorite watches to wearable condition.

I think I succeeded:
























I'll probably buy another bronzo soon so I can have a good, stock watch, but now I also have a nice, one of a kind watch that I think I can be proud of.


----------



## Grahamelawton

mjmurphy926 said:


> This mod was not something that I had planned on doing, but rather the result of my clumsiness after dropping my watch, lug first, on asphalt resulting in a rather ugly ding on the upper right lug. After wearing it for a couple days with the deformed lug, I realized it was something I couldn't live with. So, out came the assorted files and sandpaper to start removing the ding and to try and come up with a new lug shape that would hopefully return one of my favorite watches to wearable condition.
> 
> I think I succeeded:
> 
> View attachment 9464690
> 
> 
> I'll probably buy another bronzo soon so I can have a good, stock watch, but now I also have a nice, one of a kind watch that I think I can be proud of.


Oh, you succeeded! Looks absolutely amazing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280

mjmurphy926 said:


> This mod was not something that I had planned on doing, but rather the result of my clumsiness after dropping my watch, lug first, on asphalt resulting in a rather ugly ding on the upper right lug. After wearing it for a couple days with the deformed lug, I realized it was something I couldn't live with. So, out came the assorted files and sandpaper to start removing the ding and to try and come up with a new lug shape that would hopefully return one of my favorite watches to wearable condition.
> 
> I think I succeeded:
> 
> I'll probably buy another bronzo soon so I can have a good, stock watch, but now I also have a nice, one of a kind watch that I think I can be proud of.


That's looks great. Nice job


----------



## mjmurphy926

Grahamelawton said:


> Oh, you succeeded! Looks absolutely amazing.





southpaw2280 said:


> That's looks great. Nice job


Thanks guys!


----------



## Broten

Has anyone found a truly black 369 dial to replace the "vintage black" dial in the Ocean One Vintage? The O1V is such a great watch otherwise.


----------



## AJPointless

Broten said:


> Has anyone found a truly black 369 dial to replace the "vintage black" dial in the Ocean One Vintage? The O1V is such a great watch otherwise.


I would LOVE a "12, 6, 9" true black dial for my GMT.

I'm an aviator and a diver, and I tend to use the same watch for both jobs because it's easier and cheaper. The purpose of having the numbers on the dial is for faster and easier quick mental referencing when looking at the dial and telling time or checking a timer. When flying, it is essential to be able to reference instruments as fast and accurately as possible, and any one instrument should ideally be able to be referenced in 3 seconds or less. Your total attention time span taken away from the actual act of flying should be 6 seconds or less, so as to assure a quick scan of what's needed at that specific point, and then a return of your attention to flying the aircraft and maintaining airspace surveillance, and/or switching attention to other tasks, such as communication/navigation. A watch face with the "key numbers" (i.e. 12, 3, 6, and 9) accomplishes this in the best possible way without overly cluttering the dial. Diving requires the same objective when referencing instruments as well. Your time underwater is short, and risks increase the longer amount of time is spent. So when accomplishing a task underwater, you want to be able to reference instruments as quickly and accurately as possible so you can return to the task at hand without too much time in-between. Any amount of time your attention is spent on looking at a timer, is time spent diverted from what your attention should really be focused on. Again here, those same "key numbers" greatly aid in quick mental recognition of the dial and increase accuracy in reading. Finally, it is acceptable to for dial faces to have a number removed (such as the 3 or the 6) for those with date, or day/date complications. The brain will automatically fill in the blank space with reference to the number. So "12, 3, and 9" dials work just the same, as do "12, 6, and 9" dials.

For me, I much prefer a dive watch as it is capable of being used for both jobs, but I would much rather have a dive watch that ALSO has a "12, 3, 6, and 9" dial. And since my Steinhart Ocean GMT has a 3'Oclock date complication, I'd love to find a true black "12, 6, and 9" dial for it.

Of COURSE, however, those numbers MUST be lumed as well.


----------



## rrrrrlll

I know I cheated. I didn't actually modded the watch. I only put the bezel insert on the watch for the photo. The look changed so much by just changing the insert.


----------



## Broten

Wow! That actually does look really good!


----------



## cfcfan81

Currently working on my ocean one blue premium.

Does anyone have any tips for taking the cyclops off? Having some troubles with that.


----------



## mjmurphy926

rrrrrlll said:


> I know I cheated. I didn't actually modded the watch. I only put the bezel insert on the watch for the photo. The look changed so much by just changing the insert.
> 
> View attachment 9500514


That Dual Time looks awesome with the black bezel insert around that beautiful smokey gray dial! And that red pearl triangle accents the red dual time hand nicely as well. Almost like this combo was meant to be.


----------



## yankeexpress

rrrrrlll said:


> I know I cheated. I didn't actually modded the watch. I only put the bezel insert on the watch for the photo. The look changed so much by just changing the insert.
> 
> View attachment 9500506
> 
> 
> View attachment 9500514


Aside from appearances, not having a 24 hour bezel on a GMT makes reading the 24 hour hand difficult.

And having a 24 hour bezel without a 24 hour hand is functionally useless.


----------



## mjmurphy926

yankeexpress said:


> Aside from appearances, not having a 24 hour bezel on a GMT makes reading the 24 hour hand difficult.
> 
> And having a 24 hour bezel without a 24 hour hand is functionally useless.


I know. I thought the same thing, but I was speaking purely about aesthetics when I was saying how beautiful I thought the Dual Time looked with the vintage diver insert.


----------



## AJPointless

cfcfan81 said:


> Currently working on my ocean one blue premium.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for taking the cyclops off? Having some troubles with that.


This is an important question. So PLEASE if ANYONE knows how to do this correctly, PLEASE let us all in on the secret.

"cfcfan81"... I tried for a solid two weeks to attempt to get the cyclops off my Steinhart Ocean GMT. All Steinhart Ocean's with the flat sapphire and a cyclops are the same, so my example here will still be relevant regardless of the fact that I have a different model, so please, let me tell you what I went through.

Now... to START, I did what anyone would do. I went here, and to many other watch websites and forums, and all over the internet and YouTube, looking for the best way(s) to safely and effectively remove the cyclops from my Steinhart. I HATED that stupid thing for a number of reasons, and I wanted it gone.

I found videos like this one: 




And this one: 




And hell, even this one: 



(Admittedly, this made me cringe a bit.)

Yes, there's lots of forum posts about cyclops removal as well. See here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/cyclops-removal-91439.html

However, at the end of the day, you have to understand something... Steinhart does an AMAZING JOB at mounting their sapphire cyclops's to their sapphire crystals!!!

I TRIED EVERYTHING!!!

That's right! I tried heating it and using a razor blade. That didn't work. I tried using a torch lighter, and after the glass got soooo hot that I could feel the heat through the cloth I was holding it with, I used a set of long-nose pliers to hold it. It still didn't work. I tried heating that damn thing for 5 straight minutes, and EVENTUALLY, it started to change color a little... STILL didn't work. I snapped a razor blade in half thinking I could get up underneath it and try prying it off while still extremely hot!

Then, I got out the big guns. I said to myself, "screw it!", and got out a big knife and a hammer, held the two together on edge, and gave it a whack! Nothing. I repeated this and whacked it again, and again, and again, and EVENTUALLY CHIPPED the damn thing! But it STILL didn't come off...

All efforts resulting in failure, I returned to the forums and websites, and found a NEW approach... Acetone! I went out to the garage, got one of my cans of acetone, poured a bunch of it into a glass bowl, dropped in my Steinhart flat sapphire crystal with cyclops, and covered it up with plastic wrap to prevent the acetone from evaporating... I then set it aside, and waited. I waited about 3 days. I took out the crystal and tried to use a razor blade to see if it had loosened... nothing. So I put it back in. I let it sit a whole week! Still, not even so much as a budge.

That stupid thing was - and still is - on there SOLID!

Here's some photos of the aftermath just to provide you with some proof of my failed endeavor...

























































Now... why do I share all this with you? It's easy... Please, please, PLEASE abandon those fatal attempts to "remove" the sapphire cyclops cemented rock-solid to you Steinhart sapphire crystal. Do the easiest thing. Spend about $40 bucks and buy a new crystal for the watch, and press out the old one and press in the new one. You will save yourself a massive headache by doing so. I fully realize that the methods for removing a cyclops from other watches and other brands have been successful for those brands, but quite simply, Steinhart simply does too good of a job on theirs.

Finally, dear Lord, whatever you do, do NOT, EVER, EVER, EVER attempt to "heat up" the crystal while still in the watch case. That crystal is held in place by a nylon gasket (which is also directly responsible for the waterproofing). If you heat up the crystal while still in the watch case, you WILL damage or destroy that gasket, and POOF, there goes your water-tight seal.

I hope this helps you.

-AJ


----------



## cfcfan81

cfcfan81 said:


> Currently working on my ocean one blue premium.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for taking the cyclops off? Having some troubles with that.


I should mention too that i have heated the cyclops using a hair dryer (enough to remove the bezel insert). Won't move. Tried heating it plus wedging thin knives underneath too. Afraid to pry too hard I don't want to break the knives.

Have people found you have to heat the cyclops much more that the bezel insert?


----------



## cfcfan81

AJPointless said:


> This is an important question. So PLEASE if ANYONE knows how to do this correctly, PLEASE let us all in on the secret.
> 
> "cfcfan81"... I tried for a solid two weeks to attempt to get the cyclops off my Steinhart Ocean GMT. All Steinhart Ocean's with the flat sapphire and a cyclops are the same, so my example here will still be relevant regardless of the fact that I have a different model, so please, let me tell you what I went through.
> 
> Now... to START, I did what anyone would do. I went here, and to many other watch websites and forums, and all over the internet and YouTube, looking for the best way(s) to safely and effectively remove the cyclops from my Steinhart. I HATED that stupid thing for a number of reasons, and I wanted it.
> 
> Yes, there's lots of forum posts about cyclops removal as well. See here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/cyclops-removal-91439.html
> 
> However, at the end of the day, you have to understand something... Steinhart does an AMAZING JOB at mounting their sapphire cyclops's to their sapphire crystals!!!
> 
> I TRIED EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> That's right! I tried heating it and using a razor blade. That didn't work. I tried using a torch lighter, and after the glass got soooo hot that I could feel the heat through the cloth I was holding it with, I used a set of long-nose pliers to hold it. It still didn't work. I tried heating that damn thing for 5 straight minutes, and EVENTUALLY, it started to change color a little... STILL didn't work. I snapped a razor blade in half thinking I could get up underneath it and try prying it off while still extremely hot!
> 
> Then, I got out the big guns. I said to myself, "screw it!", and got out a big knife and a hammer, held the two together on edge, and gave it a whack! Nothing. I repeated this and whacked it again, and again, and again, and EVENTUALLY CHIPPED the damn thing! But it STILL didn't come off...
> 
> All efforts resulting in failure, I returned to the forums and websites, and found a NEW approach... Acetone! I went out to the garage, got one of my cans of acetone, poured a bunch of it into a glass bowl, dropped in my Steinhart flat sapphire crystal with cyclops, and covered it up with plastic wrap to prevent the acetone from evaporating... I then set it aside, and waited. I waited about 3 days. I took out the crystal and tried to use a razor blade to see if it had loosened... nothing. So I put it back in. I let it sit a whole week! Still, not even so much as a budge.
> 
> That stupid thing was - and still is - on there SOLID!
> 
> Here's some photos of the aftermath just to provide you with some proof of my failed endeavor.
> 
> Now... why do I share all this with you? It's easy... Please, please, PLEASE abandon those fatal attempts to "remove" the sapphire cyclops cemented rock-solid to you Steinhart sapphire crystal. Do the easiest thing. Spend about $40 bucks and buy a new crystal for the watch, and press out the old one and press in the new one. You will save yourself a massive headache by doing so. I fully realize that the methods for removing a cyclops from other watches and other brands have been successful for those brands, but quite simply, Steinhart simply does too good of a job on theirs.
> 
> Finally, dear Lord, whatever you do, do NOT, EVER, EVER, EVER attempt to "heat up" the crystal while still in the watch case. That crystal is held in place by a nylon gasket (which is also directly responsible for the waterproofing). If you heat up the crystal while still in the watch case, you WILL damage or destroy that gasket, and POOF, there goes your water-tight seal.
> 
> I hope this helps you.
> 
> -AJ


I think I will look for a new crystal and new gasket. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## AJPointless

cfcfan81 said:


> I think I will look for a new crystal and new gasket. Thanks for the advice.


If you decide on a domed crystal, I would highly recommend this one: https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/modern-divers/ct039/

It's what I put in my Ocean GMT, and it sits nice and flush with the bezel, and bonus, the degree of arch on the dome itself is in-line with the slope of the bezel too, so it looks naturally made for the watch.

However, if you really want to stick with "flat", there's this option too: https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/modern-divers/ct015/

If you decide to go with any other source other than the one I just provided links to, then make sure that your crystal fits the following dimensions:

Diameter: 31mm

EDGE thickness: 3mm

As for the nylon gasket, those can be sourced almost anywhere, even a local watch repair shop. Make sure you get one that matches the old one in the watch when it's pulled out. It should be one designed to fit a 31mm diameter crystal.

Hope to see pictures when you're done!


----------



## cfcfan81

AJPointless said:


> If you decide on a domed crystal, I would highly recommend this one: https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/modern-divers/ct039/
> 
> It's what I put in my Ocean GMT, and it sits nice and flush with the bezel, and bonus, the degree of arch on the dome itself is in-line with the slope of the bezel too, so it looks naturally made for the watch.
> 
> However, if you really want to stick with "flat", there's this option too: https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/modern-divers/ct015/
> 
> If you decide to go with any other source other than the one I just provided links to, then make sure that your crystal fits the following dimensions:
> 
> Diameter: 31mm
> 
> EDGE thickness: 3mm
> 
> As for the nylon gasket, those can be sourced almost anywhere, even a local watch repair shop. Make sure you get one that matches the old one in the watch when it's pulled out. It should be one designed to fit a 31mm diameter crystal.
> 
> Hope to see pictures when you're done!
> 
> View attachment 9505322


Very helpful. Many thanks for saving me time.


----------



## Peteworrall

MrCrystal said:


> that's probably why nobody makes a domed sapphire


The Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Dual Time Premium has a domed sapphire crystal. I just picked one up. It's quoted on their webpage on the watch specs.

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/gmt-ocean-1-black-564.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrrrrlll

yankeexpress said:


> Aside from appearances, not having a 24 hour bezel on a GMT makes reading the 24 hour hand difficult.
> 
> And having a 24 hour bezel without a 24 hour hand is functionally useless.


Very true. I am thinking, if that look good, maybe possible to switch the movement between the two.


----------



## rrrrrlll

Thanks to AJPointless's recommendation. I ordered one domed crystal with no AR coating.

Introducing...Ocean Vintage Military Bronze


----------



## Moonshine Runner

My Triton 30 ATM Bronze at a handmade CH Vintage Stingray strap&#8230;


----------



## dZeak

Do any of you know the dial size for an Ocean One? Is it 39mm?

I am considering a mod, and would rather not use a chapter ring to cover up any gap.

(Can't seem to find an answer via The Google)

Thanks!


----------



## AJPointless

dZeak said:


> Do any of you know the dial size for an Ocean One? Is it 39mm?
> 
> I am considering a mod, and would rather not use a chapter ring to cover up any gap.
> 
> (Can't seem to find an answer via The Google)
> 
> Thanks!


The dial on the Ocean One is actually just about 32mm. About 29mm of it is visible when looking at it, and the rest extends beyond what's visible on all sides.

Refer to this post here for some up-close photos of the dial both in the watch and outside the watch: Show Your (MODDED) Steinhart - Page 28


----------



## dZeak

Thank you, AJ - this is good info!

I see what you mean about the size of the dial extending from the indices. From what you can tell, would a 29mm work, or would a gap be seen at all?

Thanks again!


----------



## dZeak

...And BTW, that replacement crystal really looks fantastic!


----------



## kelt

dZeak said:


> Do any of you know the dial size for an Ocean One? Is it 39mm?
> 
> I am considering a mod, and would rather not use a chapter ring to cover up any gap.
> 
> (Can't seem to find an answer via The Google)
> 
> Thanks!


The diameter of the dial is 30,6mm.


----------



## dZeak

Thank you kelt!


----------



## mjmurphy926

Here is a follow up on the post I added a couple weeks ago. To recap, I dropped my O1Bronze on asphalt and it landed on the upper right lug end causing a rather substantial ding. I tried to live with it for a couple days, but just couldn't. I ended up filing and sanding the lug until the ding was no more, then I reshaped the other 3 lugs to match.

I said in that post that I would probably buy another bronzo, which I did, and that is the reason for this post...comparison pictures.

Top view - factory lugs:








Top view - modded lugs:








Side view - non-crown side:








Side view - crown side:








End view:








Lug to Lug measurement goes from 50.12mm on the factory lugs to 48.96mm on the modded lugs, but it really gives the appearance of being quite a bit shorter because of the way the lugs taper back from bottom to top instead of going straight up when looking from the side view, and the increased inner to outer lug angle when looking from the top view.

I think the modded lugs kind of give it a bit of a Seiko skx look and feel.

I really don't have a favorite. I think I like them both equally, but I do like the fact that they are different.


----------



## twintop

Great job!!!!!


----------



## AJPointless

dZeak said:


> Thank you, AJ - this is good info!
> 
> I see what you mean about the size of the dial extending from the indices. From what you can tell, would a 29mm work, or would a gap be seen at all?
> 
> Thanks again!





dZeak said:


> ...And BTW, that replacement crystal really looks fantastic!


Thanks man.

As for the dial size, I think a case that shows a 29mm dial would be just fine, however just remember that the case also must be able to house the full dial size of 32mm. As long as the movement housing section of the case has enough room to house the movement and the dial, while only showing 29mm up front, then all should be fine.

On a side note, I have also seen some people fit a Steinhart Ocean One dial into a Seiko case that was smaller in size. But they did this by trimming the actual dial all the way around evenly so that it was a total diameter of 28mm. This brought the dial edge right down to the very edge of the second hand markers. But that was a real custom effort, and unless you have enough experience and a steady hand to pull it off, I wouldn't personally try that.

Quite honestly, the only way to be sure it would all fit is to simply measure the inside of the case you intend to use. I hope your modification attempt works out for you, and I would love to see the result if you go through with it.


----------



## mjmurphy926

twintop said:


> Great job!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## dZeak

AJPointless said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> As for the dial size, I think a case that shows a 29mm dial would be just fine, however just remember that the case also must be able to house the full dial size of 32mm. As long as the movement housing section of the case has enough room to house the movement and the dial, while only showing 29mm up front, then all should be fine.
> 
> On a side note, I have also seen some people fit a Steinhart Ocean One dial into a Seiko case that was smaller in size. But they did this by trimming the actual dial all the way around evenly so that it was a total diameter of 28mm. This brought the dial edge right down to the very edge of the second hand markers. But that was a real custom effort, and unless you have enough experience and a steady hand to pull it off, I wouldn't personally try that.
> 
> Quite honestly, the only way to be sure it would all fit is to simply measure the inside of the case you intend to use. I hope your modification attempt works out for you, and I would love to see the result if you go through with it.


Thanks for the reply, AJ.

I am actually looking at using my existing Steinhart case, but trying a different dial...


----------



## marc4pt0

Replaced both the GMT Pepsi and Ceramic crystals with domed ones from Crystaltimes. Sadly the ceramic bezel insert fell victim and cracked a bit. 
That aside, really digging this style of dome crystal. Compliments to AJ for the info and pics he posted on page 28.


----------



## AJPointless

marc4pt0 said:


> Replaced both the GMT Pepsi and Ceramic crystals with domed ones from Crystaltimes. Sadly the ceramic bezel insert fell victim and cracked a bit.
> That aside, really digging this style of dome crystal. Compliments to AJ for the info and pics he posted on page 28.


Looks awesome!

Yeah, this is exactly how they SHOULD come from the start. Of course, I did the mod for real-life applications (actually using the watch for diving) as the domed crystal is a must for diving and that stupid cyclops was beyond annoying... But regardless, they look great!


----------



## TheGanzman

Here's my 2009 Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage "Comex" Homage, now one step CLOSER to same thanks to the addition of a proper "10" bezel insert. This was more of a chore than it looks; since I bought it on the used market, I had to scrape all the old adhesive off, and try as I might, I could NOT find a proper substitute. I finally Super Glued it into the bezel track using a variation of kelt's method for securing it while it dried (Thanks kelt!); to wit: I clamped the bezel insert in place by using a flat-topped "cap" - *I* used one of those plastic escutcheons like you find that covers the bolts that hold your toilet down to the floor, which I notched out for the luminous "pip". That brings up ANOTHER "struggle" that I was faced with and that I may be "the pioneer" on here in the Steinhart Forum - changing out the lumed pip. It came with that "snot yellow" vintage lumed pip which I could NOT live with. I carefully pressed it out from the back with a small punch that I had, then chamfered the hole out EVER so slightly from the front with an Exacto knife. I then removed the proper C3 lumed pip from the bezel insert I took out, and fumbling around, was able to press it into the hole of the soon-to-be-installed bezel insert. I then "flowed" some Super Glue into the "pip" hole from the back, and was able to wipe the excess away quickly with a pointy Q-Tip while the Super Glue dried. Finally, I used some thicker Super Glue to glue the bezel insert into the track - the first three times the Super Glue didn't "take"; the fourth time was a charm! Got it properly "indexed" too - VERY pleased with the results!


----------



## Red PeeKay

AJPointless said:


> This is an important question. So PLEASE if ANYONE knows how to do this correctly, PLEASE let us all in on the secret.
> 
> "cfcfan81"... I tried for a solid two weeks to attempt to get the cyclops off my Steinhart Ocean GMT. All Steinhart Ocean's with the flat sapphire and a cyclops are the same, so my example here will still be relevant regardless of the fact that I have a different model, so please, let me tell you what I went through.
> 
> Now... why do I share all this with you? It's easy... Please, please, PLEASE abandon those fatal attempts to "remove" the sapphire cyclops cemented rock-solid to you Steinhart sapphire crystal. Do the easiest thing. Spend about $40 bucks and buy a new crystal for the watch, and press out the old one and press in the new one. You will save yourself a massive headache by doing so. I fully realize that the methods for removing a cyclops from other watches and other brands have been successful for those brands, but quite simply, Steinhart simply does too good of a job on theirs.
> 
> Finally, dear Lord, whatever you do, do NOT, EVER, EVER, EVER attempt to "heat up" the crystal while still in the watch case. That crystal is held in place by a nylon gasket (which is also directly responsible for the waterproofing). If you heat up the crystal while still in the watch case, you WILL damage or destroy that gasket, and POOF, there goes your water-tight seal.
> 
> I hope this helps you.-AJ


Thanks AJ, I've just ordered an Ocean 1 Black and really hate the cyclops. Was considering going down your path and after enquiring if Steinhart would sell a cyclops-less watch got the following reply from them:



> Dear Sir,
> 
> we sell our models the way we present them in the shop, only. Customizations are not possible, sorry.
> 
> Pls do not take off the magnifying glass. There will stay an ugly spot.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Best regards,


I'm not sure why they don't do this, sure it would be easy enough given they are always re-ordering. Just specify don't glue the damn thing on... Tissel do this! So my question then is, if I wish to replace the crystal on the watch where is the best place to buy a replacement? Crystaltime?? Looking at their site they have a wide variety and am not sure what would suit the Ocean 1. I've got no idea in this regard so any advice would be appreciated. I will order it and take it to a watch maker to do for me. Thanks in advance.

P.S. I'm down here in Oz.


----------



## AJPointless

Red PeeKay said:


> Thanks AJ, I've just ordered an Ocean 1 Black and really hate the cyclops. Was considering going down your path and after enquiring if Steinhart would sell a cyclops-less watch got the following reply from them:
> 
> I'm not sure why they don't do this, sure it would be easy enough given they are always re-ordering. Just specify don't glue the damn thing on... Tissel do this! So my question then is, if I wish to replace the crystal on the watch where is the best place to buy a replacement? Crystaltime?? Looking at their site they have a wide variety and am not sure what would suit the Ocean 1. I've got no idea in this regard so any advice would be appreciated. I will order it and take it to a watch maker to do for me. Thanks in advance.
> 
> P.S. I'm down here in Oz.


Red, I'm not exactly sure what advice I could offer here. I did give out a ton of useful information that all Ocean owners could use to help them conduct their own research without first tearing the watch apart to discover everything themselves like I did.

My post is on page 28 (post #273) of this thread. Also might follow up with post #276 on the same page.

Located here: Show Your (MODDED) Steinhart - Page 28

The simple truth is, changing the crystal can be both practical and purely subjective.

If you are looking for improved performance while actually using the watch for its intended purpose (diving), then a domed crystal is the way to go. However, if you're merely looking for something that you "like" because of "looks", that's cool too, but it's purely subjective. Only you will know what you like and no one can really offer advice on what's "best". Know what I'm saying?

If you need help with measurements and understanding a little bit about what's involved, start on page 28 and read through the thread. It will help, I'm sure.

Other than that, how's the weather down in Straya? A buddy of mine in Brisbane was posting storm warnings lately. With a change to summer, comes harsh weather.


----------



## Red PeeKay

AJPointless said:


> Red, I'm not exactly sure what advice I could offer here. I did give out a ton of useful information that all Ocean owners could use to help them conduct their own research without first tearing the watch apart to discover everything themselves like I did.
> 
> My post is on page 28 (post #273) of this thread. Also might follow up with post #276 on the same page.
> 
> Located here: Show Your (MODDED) Steinhart - Page 28
> 
> The simple truth is, changing the crystal can be both practical and purely subjective.
> 
> If you are looking for improved performance while actually using the watch for its intended purpose (diving), then a domed crystal is the way to go. However, if you're merely looking for something that you "like" because of "looks", that's cool too, but it's purely subjective. Only you will know what you like and no one can really offer advice on what's "best". Know what I'm saying?
> 
> If you need help with measurements and understanding a little bit about what's involved, start on page 28 and read through the thread. It will help, I'm sure.
> 
> Other than that, how's the weather down in Straya? A buddy of mine in Brisbane was posting storm warnings lately. With a change to summer, comes harsh weather.


Thanks AJ, so can I "assume" the CT039 from Crystaltimes will fit the current Ocean 1 Black?? I not sufficiently advanced in all things watch modification to pull apart, measure and do it myself, however am happy to order the crystal and have a local watchmaker replace it for me. I have to say, the domed crystal really does look great AJ.

Another question, why did you choose the blue AR coating? I didn't realise there were as many options in colour however am thinking the blue or green may suit an all black face. Does it give a distinct blue hue or is it more subtle? Thanks again.

The weather down here at the bottom end of Oz is cooler and wetter than usual. It's only just started warming up to the point where one can wear shorts etc in the evening. However I'm only here a couple more months and then relocate to Canada for our Summer..... the mountains are calling and I must go!!|>


----------



## Red PeeKay

The Ocean 1 black Steinhart arrived today, funnily enough ordered and sent after my Tissel was sent from Korea. It arrived today here downunder, whilst I am still waiting for the Tissel!! I love the screw in links on the bracelet, so no having to take it to a watchmaker to have it sized. However, should I use some loctite on the screws I took out and replaced or is just doing them up firmly enough? Thanks. And if someone can confirm the CT039 from Crystaltimes will fit, will get onto that and change out that hideous sapphire with magnifier..... seriously what are they thinking??


----------



## T-Rekt

hi guys, wanna ask if there is any mod that i can do and change my Ocean 44 gmt bezel to bidirectional?


----------



## Red PeeKay

One domed Blue AR crystal ordered from Chrystaltimes. Now to find someone down here to change if over on my Ocean 1 black.......


----------



## AJPointless

T-Rekt said:


> hi guys, wanna ask if there is any mod that i can do and change my Ocean 44 gmt bezel to bidirectional?


The "uni-directional" function on nearly all bezels is accomplished by use of a thin metal ring with two prongs that stick up on it to "catch" the grooves on the underside of the bezel. When the bezel rotates, the underside of the bezel has little "teeth" that the prongs "spring" up into and click into place to hold the bezel in the new position without letting it go backward.

The underside of a unidirectional bezel looks like this:
(Note: do not pay attention to the black arrows, just look at the teeth on the bezel)









A typical unidirectional bezel ring (spring) looks like this:









Here's an up-close shot of a typical design for the prongs on the ring:









Now, TYPICAL "bi-directional" bezels have a slightly different design. The "teeth" on the underside are more like triangles that rise symmetrically on both sides, and sometimes you'll find those teeth in the same position (facing downward) and sometimes you'll find them rising and falling 90-degrees perpendicular to the case (facing inward towards the watch case). (Go back up and look closely at the bezel teeth on the uni-directional example above. Notice that the teeth rise on one side but drop straight down on the other? On a typical bi-directional designed bezel, the teeth "rise" the same on both sides)

Additionally, TYPICAL "bi-directional" bezels have a differently designed ring in them. It typically looks like this:









NOW to the meat and potatoes...

IF you want to KEEP the same uni-directional bezel your Ocean 44 came with on the watch, but turn it into a bi-directional bezel... You have TWO options...

Option 1: Remove the bezel, remove the ring, VERY CAREFULLY "bend" the prongs in the middle so that the upper half of prong now faces downward. This will create a "triangle" shape, whereby the prong sticks up and then slopes back down. This mod will allow the prong to retain its "spring-like" capability, but it will NOT allow the prong to "catch" on the back-side of the bezels uni-directionally designed teeth. Reinstall bezel.

Option 2: Remove the bezel, remove the uni-directional ring, and replace it with a bi-directional ring designed with the same diameter as the old uni-directional ring. (This will assure the new ring actually fits the watch case properly). Reinstall bezel.

If you do NOT want to keep the stock bezel, you have a third option:

Option 3: Remove the bezel, remove the ring, take measurements of outer diameter of the watch case where ring sits, take inner and outer measurements of the bezel, then locate a company that produces a bi-directional bezel design (including ring) that will fit the watch. (most likely not the easiest option)

I hope this helps. As always, like with my previous posts, I won't be going into too much more detail from here. People are more than able to read all the posts here for reference (instead of asking the same questions over when the details have already been provided once by other members but the individual just didn't go look for it), and there are tons of articles, videos, and references readily available across the web (use google) to look up specifics on accomplishing each option if you're simply willing to put in the time to research it all on your own. But I already know you're more than "willing". 

I hope you get this done if you set out to do it. I would love to see pics afterward, and if you're not intending to use the watch for actual diving, I think this mod would be an amazing option. 

Best of luck,

-AJ


----------



## T-Rekt

AJPointless said:


> The "uni-directional" function on nearly all bezels is accomplished by use of a thin metal ring with two prongs that stick up on it to "catch" the grooves on the underside of the bezel. When the bezel rotates, the underside of the bezel has little "teeth" that the prongs "spring" up into and click into place to hold the bezel in the new position without letting it go backward.
> 
> The underside of a unidirectional bezel looks like this:
> (Note: do not pay attention to the black arrows, just look at the teeth on the bezel)
> 
> View attachment 9805770
> 
> 
> A typical unidirectional bezel ring (spring) looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 9805802
> 
> 
> Here's an up-close shot of a typical design for the prongs on the ring:
> 
> View attachment 9805818
> 
> 
> Now, TYPICAL "bi-directional" bezels have a slightly different design. The "teeth" on the underside are more like triangles that rise symmetrically on both sides, and sometimes you'll find those teeth in the same position (facing downward) and sometimes you'll find them rising and falling 90-degrees perpendicular to the case (facing inward towards the watch case). (Go back up and look closely at the bezel teeth on the uni-directional example above. Notice that the teeth rise on one side but drop straight down on the other? On a typical bi-directional designed bezel, the teeth "rise" the same on both sides)
> 
> Additionally, TYPICAL "bi-directional" bezels have a differently designed ring in them. It typically looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 9805866
> 
> 
> NOW to the meat and potatoes...
> 
> IF you want to KEEP the same uni-directional bezel your Ocean 44 came with on the watch, but turn it into a bi-directional bezel... You have TWO options...
> 
> Option 1: Remove the bezel, remove the ring, VERY CAREFULLY "bend" the prongs in the middle so that the upper half of prong now faces downward. This will create a "triangle" shape, whereby the prong sticks up and then slopes back down. This mod will allow the prong to retain its "spring-like" capability, but it will NOT allow the prong to "catch" on the back-side of the bezels uni-directionally designed teeth. Reinstall bezel.
> 
> Option 2: Remove the bezel, remove the uni-directional ring, and replace it with a bi-directional ring designed with the same diameter as the old uni-directional ring. (This will assure the new ring actually fits the watch case properly). Reinstall bezel.
> 
> If you do NOT want to keep the stock bezel, you have a third option:
> 
> Option 3: Remove the bezel, remove the ring, take measurements of outer diameter of the watch case where ring sits, take inner and outer measurements of the bezel, then locate a company that produces a bi-directional bezel design (including ring) that will fit the watch. (most likely not the easiest option)
> 
> I hope this helps. As always, like with my previous posts, I won't be going into too much more detail from here. People are more than able to read all the posts here for reference (instead of asking the same questions over when the details have already been provided once by other members but the individual just didn't go look for it), and there are tons of articles, videos, and references readily available across the web (use google) to look up specifics on accomplishing each option if you're simply willing to put in the time to research it all on your own. But I already know you're more than "willing".
> 
> I hope you get this done if you set out to do it. I would love to see pics afterward, and if you're not intending to use the watch for actual diving, I think this mod would be an amazing option.
> 
> Best of luck,
> 
> -AJ


Hi AJ, thanks for giving such a detailed explanation. I will definitely put up images of it, if i decided to DIY myself. Not gonna dive, probably never I think majority of people that owns diver watches don't really dive.

But it's weird that Steinhart uses GMT bezel insert but, the bezel function like a diver's bezel. I don't think we can use the GMT bezel insert to time while diving.


----------



## T-Rekt

AJPointless said:


> The "uni-directional" function on nearly all bezels is accomplished by use of a thin metal ring with two prongs that stick up on it to "catch" the grooves on the underside of the bezel. When the bezel rotates, the underside of the bezel has little "teeth" that the prongs "spring" up into and click into place to hold the bezel in the new position without letting it go backward.
> 
> The underside of a unidirectional bezel looks like this:
> (Note: do not pay attention to the black arrows, just look at the teeth on the bezel)
> 
> View attachment 9805770
> 
> 
> A typical unidirectional bezel ring (spring) looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 9805802
> 
> 
> Here's an up-close shot of a typical design for the prongs on the ring:
> 
> View attachment 9805818
> 
> 
> Now, TYPICAL "bi-directional" bezels have a slightly different design. The "teeth" on the underside are more like triangles that rise symmetrically on both sides, and sometimes you'll find those teeth in the same position (facing downward) and sometimes you'll find them rising and falling 90-degrees perpendicular to the case (facing inward towards the watch case). (Go back up and look closely at the bezel teeth on the uni-directional example above. Notice that the teeth rise on one side but drop straight down on the other? On a typical bi-directional designed bezel, the teeth "rise" the same on both sides)
> 
> Additionally, TYPICAL "bi-directional" bezels have a differently designed ring in them. It typically looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 9805866
> 
> 
> NOW to the meat and potatoes...
> 
> IF you want to KEEP the same uni-directional bezel your Ocean 44 came with on the watch, but turn it into a bi-directional bezel... You have TWO options...
> 
> Option 1: Remove the bezel, remove the ring, VERY CAREFULLY "bend" the prongs in the middle so that the upper half of prong now faces downward. This will create a "triangle" shape, whereby the prong sticks up and then slopes back down. This mod will allow the prong to retain its "spring-like" capability, but it will NOT allow the prong to "catch" on the back-side of the bezels uni-directionally designed teeth. Reinstall bezel.
> 
> Option 2: Remove the bezel, remove the uni-directional ring, and replace it with a bi-directional ring designed with the same diameter as the old uni-directional ring. (This will assure the new ring actually fits the watch case properly). Reinstall bezel.
> 
> If you do NOT want to keep the stock bezel, you have a third option:
> 
> Option 3: Remove the bezel, remove the ring, take measurements of outer diameter of the watch case where ring sits, take inner and outer measurements of the bezel, then locate a company that produces a bi-directional bezel design (including ring) that will fit the watch. (most likely not the easiest option)
> 
> I hope this helps. As always, like with my previous posts, I won't be going into too much more detail from here. People are more than able to read all the posts here for reference (instead of asking the same questions over when the details have already been provided once by other members but the individual just didn't go look for it), and there are tons of articles, videos, and references readily available across the web (use google) to look up specifics on accomplishing each option if you're simply willing to put in the time to research it all on your own. But I already know you're more than "willing".
> 
> I hope you get this done if you set out to do it. I would love to see pics afterward, and if you're not intending to use the watch for actual diving, I think this mod would be an amazing option.
> 
> Best of luck,
> 
> -AJ


Hi AJ, thanks for giving such a detailed explanation. I will definitely put up images of it, if i decided to DIY myself. Not gonna dive, probably never I think majority of people that owns diver watches don't really dive.

But it's weird that Steinhart uses GMT bezel insert but, the bezel function like a diver's bezel. I don't think we can use the GMT bezel insert to time while diving.


----------



## AJPointless

T-Rekt said:


> But it's weird that Steinhart uses GMT bezel insert but, the bezel function like a diver's bezel. I don't think we can use the GMT bezel insert to time while diving.


You can. You don't NEED "timer" markings to use the bezel as a timer. Remember, the watch dial itself counts time. In reality, the only real thing you need on the bezel to make it function as a timer is the 12-hour position marker (whatever that is, be it a triangle or a pip, or whatever). I use my Ocean GMT as my flying watch and my dive watch, because I travel a lot and don't want to use two watches. So instead, I usually only wear the GMT and use if for all purposes. My ONLY ..... would be that it doesn't have a "12, 3, 6, 9" dial WITH a date complication. IF it had that, I would be most happy. Honestly, I don't even really NEED the full-on 24-hour GMT either! My perfect watch would be a regular 3-hand movement (like a 2892-2 TOP) with date complication, a full "12, 3, 6, 9" dial (for quick recognition at a glance when diving or flying), a double domed sapphire crystal, screwed lugs (instead of spring pins), a 12-hour GMT bezel (to provide a second time zone function), different hour and minute hands (like sword hands) (again, for quick recognition when diving or flying), Bgw9 Superlume on ALL markers on BOTH the dial and the bezel, and the whole thing in a 42mm. But all that is beside the point... Regardless, you can indeed use a GMT bezel while diving.


----------



## dre213

Anyone replaced the hands on the Ocean One Vintage line with the peach lume?
Any chance of installing the hands from the Ocean One Vintage Legacy?


----------



## rrrrrlll

I think you can swap the hands between O1V and O1L. They have the same case and same movement. The hand should fit.


----------



## TheGanzman

dre213 said:


> Anyone replaced the hands on the Ocean One Vintage line with the peach lume?
> Any chance of installing the hands from the Ocean One Vintage Legacy?


If you DO and happen to have a "spare set" of Steinhart "Mercedes Hands" with ANY type of luminous "left over", PLEASE sell them to ME!


----------



## rrrrrlll

Some time is just darker than the others.


----------



## Bababooey

marc4pt0 said:


> Replaced both the GMT Pepsi and Ceramic crystals with domed ones from Crystaltimes. Sadly the ceramic bezel insert fell victim and cracked a bit.
> That aside, really digging this style of dome crystal. Compliments to AJ for the info and pics he posted on page 28.


Wow, that looks nice. Anymore pics of the Pepsi, maybe a wrist shot? Seriously considering this for mine. Thanks.


----------



## Blackdog

Not much of a mod, but after seeing some pics in this thread I decided to replace the crystal on the O1 Bronze with one from Crystaltimes.

The stock crystal is somewhat domed, and has a polished beveled edge. The new double-domed one does not have the bevel and, IMO, cleans the dial up a bit more.

The model I used is CT039 and I opted for the purple AR. I used a spare Seiko gasket I had from when I put a similar crystal on a Sumo.

With this more pronounced dome I like the watch even better. The curve of the crystal perfectly follows the slope of the bezel insert, it's almost like this crystal was designed for this watch !


----------



## AJPointless

Relaxing and enjoying a beer after a day out riding the bike.


----------



## Bababooey

I'm going to buy a new Crystal for my Ocean 1 GMT and have a local watch shop replace it for me. When I buy at Crystaltimes, do I need to buy a gasket, and if so, which one? The watch is brand new btw. Thanks.


----------



## Blackdog

Honkylips said:


> I'm going to buy a new Crystal for my Ocean 1 GMT and have a local watch shop replace it for me. When I buy at Crystaltimes, do I need to buy a gasket, and if so, which one? The watch is brand new btw. Thanks.


The CT039 is just slightly bigger than the stock crystal, so you're probably safe reusing the existing gasket. In any case have the watch tested for WR after the replacement.

If you want to go with a new gasket I had good luck using the Seiko 8659 2930 (don't buy it from eBay, way too expensive. Buy from CousinsUK) which is intended for the Sumo, which uses the same CT039 crystal. That said, there are probably many generic gaskets that will work, your watch repair person will know.


----------



## Bababooey

Blackdog said:


> The CT039 is just slightly bigger than the stock crystal, so you're probably safe reusing the existing gasket. In any case have the watch tested for WR after the replacement.
> 
> If you want to go with a new gasket I had good luck using the Seiko 8659 2930 (don't buy it from eBay, way too expensive. Buy from CousinsUK) which is intended for the Sumo, which uses the same CT039 crystal. That said, there are probably many generic gaskets that will work, your watch repair person will know.


Does the CT039 fit without modifications being that it's slightly larger than the OEM crystal?


----------



## AJPointless

Blackdog said:


> The CT039 is just slightly bigger than the stock crystal, so you're probably safe reusing the existing gasket. In any case have the watch tested for WR after the replacement.
> 
> If you want to go with a new gasket I had good luck using the Seiko 8659 2930 (don't buy it from eBay, way too expensive. Buy from CousinsUK) which is intended for the Sumo, which uses the same CT039 crystal. That said, there are probably many generic gaskets that will work, your watch repair person will know.


No, it is not. The CT039 is the exact same diameter and thickness as the stock crystal. 31mm with an edge thickness of 3mm.

Refer here: Show Your (MODDED) Steinhart - Page 28

It WILL fit without modification. Just look here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/show-your-modded-steinhart-586789-post35474754.html#post35474754

Also Refer here for more info: Show Your (MODDED) Steinhart - Page 28


----------



## Blackdog

Honkylips said:


> Does the CT039 fit without modifications being that it's slightly larger than the OEM crystal?


Absolutely ! We're talking very minute differences here. Probably just manufacturing tolerances, both crystals are nominally 31mm diameter.

I will fit right in without any modifications.


----------



## big ned

AJPointless said:


> No, it is not. The CT039 is the exact same diameter and thickness as the stock crystal. 31mm with an edge thickness of 3mm.
> 
> Refer here: Show Your (MODDED) Steinhart - Page 28
> 
> It WILL fit without modification. Just look here: Show Your (MODDED) Steinhart - Page 34
> 
> Also Refer here for more info: Show Your (MODDED) Steinhart - Page 28


That looks great, on the strength of it I've just ordered one with green AR for my 'Steinhulk', a modded Ocean 1 Black.:-!


----------



## Red PeeKay

Dropped my Ocean 1 Black off at the watchmakers with my domed sapphire crystal for replacement. Looking forward to getting it back with the upgrade!


"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Red PeeKay

big ned said:


> That looks great, on the strength of it I've just ordered one with green AR for my 'Steinhulk', a modded Ocean 1 Black.:-!
> 
> View attachment 9918322


Its a shame they don't seem to make this one anymore. They make a premium blue..... a premium green would have me thinking.... then again, if the bronze green had a green dial...... shut up and take my money!


----------



## rrrrrlll

O1V changed with a domed hesalite
O1L changed with a flat sapphire and the bazel insert


----------



## rrrrrlll

And hasalite for O1Vc. The dial overall look larger with hasalite. And now I can see the red markers on the outer edge clearly.


----------



## southpaw2280

rrrrrlll said:


> And hasalite for O1Vc. The dial overall look larger with hasalite. And now I can see the red markers on the outer edge clearly.


wow, that looks great. I like that you can see the markers and it looks like it reduced the height a bit.

Good job!


----------



## Blackdog

rrrrrlll said:


> O1V changed with a domed hesalite
> O1L changed with a flat sapphire and the bazel insert
> 
> View attachment 9996218
> 
> 
> View attachment 9996146
> 
> 
> View attachment 9996154


They look great ! I would be interested in a similar mod.
Would you mind sharing where you sourced the hesalite and if it is a direct replacement (of sorts) or if it requires some clever adaptations ?


----------



## turnipkruncher

Obviously been done before but I liked it so much It was my goal to do the same. so I grabbed a OB a set of swords and some lume and got busy, a few sets of hands later I got it how I wanted it.


----------



## rrrrrlll

Blackdog said:


> They look great ! I would be interested in a similar mod.
> Would you mind sharing where you sourced the hesalite and if it is a direct replacement (of sorts) or if it requires some clever adaptations ?


The hesalite I used are from GS. It come with a retention ring. It can be compression fit easily. Just pop the old crystal out and press the hesalite in.

I used two models of hesalite. The one in O1Vc is the ET line. It is not as domed as the Steinhart original crystal but it give the less distortion. My one have a gold retention ring. It reflect a little yellow to the crystal. The one in O1V is DT line. It is double thickness. I didn't measure but I feel it is even taller than the Steinhart original crystal. The retention ring is only in silver color. And the largest size is 34.9mm (The original Steinhart is 35mm). The original gasket can still hold it in place, but I think it can't give good water resistance.

Google can tell you where to get "GS ET crystal".


----------



## Watchfreek

Hi rrrrlll, love the results and thanks for the info. Now the OOVc is more user friendly and the OOV is cleaner looking 👍 I'm not too sure if the flat crystal and new insert is a good idea for the OOVL but to each their own😜. 

A few questions: What's the size of the crystal needed for the oovc? (I'm waiting for you to mod the Nav B's so you can also tell us what the size of those are haha 😊(but I need it for the 47mm cases)) 

Also have you tested the WR after the mod? If so, what was it like after the mod? 

If I understand correctly you didn't need a press to remove and install the crystals, is that right? 

You mentioned the E website for the crystals, and I have found them there. Is that where you got those from, which includes the gaskets? 

Thanks buddy!


----------



## Watchfreek

Watchfreek said:


> A few questions: What's the size of the crystal needed for the oovc? (I'm waiting for you to mod the Nav B's so you can also tell us what the size of those are haha 😊(but I need it for the 47mm cases))


Oh I remember now. All the OOV's have the same size crystal, including the OOVc.

Also, they have an ET crystal in 35mm or am I looking at the wrong thing?


----------



## rrrrrlll

Watchfreek said:


> Hi rrrrlll, love the results and thanks for the info. Now the OOVc is more user friendly and the OOV is cleaner looking  I'm not too sure if the flat crystal and new insert is a good idea for the OOVL but to each their own.
> 
> A few questions: What's the size of the crystal needed for the oovc? (I'm waiting for you to mod the Nav B's so you can also tell us what the size of those are haha (but I need it for the 47mm cases))
> 
> Also have you tested the WR after the mod? If so, what was it like after the mod?
> 
> If I understand correctly you didn't need a press to remove and install the crystals, is that right?
> 
> You mentioned the E website for the crystals, and I have found them there. Is that where you got those from, which includes the gaskets?
> 
> Thanks buddy!


Yes, all O1V series have the same crystal size, included the O1Vc, which is 35mm.

I used a press to take out and install the crystals. It may need some creativity if do it without a press. It's not that easy to pop out the original crystal just by pushing it with fingers. Except the DT crystal that I used is only 34.9mm. I can pop it in and out easily by hand. It may not be a good idea if you concern about WR.

Never tested WR. As I mainly do desk diving only. But I frequently wash my modded watches under running water without problem.

I got it from the E site, it only come with the retention ring without the gasket. But you may reuse the original gasket. The one I used in my O1Vc is ET, 35mm, yellow ring.

for the O1VL, I also feel it's a bit different when I first try it out like that. As I don't know Rolex well, I don't have the burden to make it refer to a particular model. The main reason is I only ordered two hesalite. So I am running out of hesalite for it. And I just want to try to have a undistorted dial on it. I feel the bezel and dial proportion is more right when it is undistorted.


----------



## SirVantes

rrrrrlll said:


> And I just want to try to have a undistorted dial on it. I feel the bezel and dial proportion is more right when it is undistorted.


That is what i'm feeling about as well. I did order the O1V bezel insert to mod the O1VL since mine came misaligned (plus the red triangle goes really well) but the thing i see is with the domed crystal you get blur details from the outer ring like the second index and the "swiss" trademark which imo are much better under a flat crystal, also you get a better thickness like the vintage diver watches.

Your O1VL mod is perfect, Gnomon and Steinhart should have gone that way imo.


----------



## Watchfreek

rrrrrlll said:


> As I don't know Rolex well, I don't have the burden to make it refer to a particular model.


That totally explains it. The red triangle belongs to the 6200 which is what the O1V is based on, whereas the 6204 upon which the OOVL is based (even the lollipop second hand is from that particular Rolex model) does not have the red triangle. So having the red triangle there just makes it look like a "franken-homage" (or the designer had not done his homework properly). The high domed crystal is used on both of the original models, which is historically correct, so removing it makes it an incomplete homage, having lost a very unique feature of the designs of that particular vintage - making it look like an odd fusion of modern and vintage designs. Personally, I buy these watches specifically for their vintage flavour, so I wouldn't want to lose such an obvious vintage feature on it. Some people insist that the distortion is also a very important vintage feature. I don't mind if it can been greatly reduced and it appears the one used on the OOV has done just that without losing the high dome.

I'm not saying you shouldn't do it, of course. It's your watch but it's why I wouldn't do it and clearly why Steinhart did not do it like that in the first place.


----------



## Blackdog

Watchfreek said:


> That totally explains it. The red triangle belongs to the 6200 which is what the O1V is based on, whereas the 6204 upon which the OOVL is based (even the lollipop second hand is from that particular Rolex model) does not have the red triangle. So having the red triangle there just makes it look like a "franken-homage" (or the designer had not done his homework properly). The high domed crystal is used on both of the original models, which is historically correct, so removing it makes it c, having lost a very unique feature of the designs of that particular vintage - making it look like an odd fusion of modern and vintage designs. Personally, I buy these watches specifically for their vintage flavour, so I wouldn't want to lose such an obvious vintage feature on it. Some people insist that the distortion is also a very important vintage feature. I don't mind if it can been greatly reduced and it appears the one used on the OOV has done just that without losing the high dome.
> 
> I'm not saying you shouldn't do it, of course. It's your watch but it's why I wouldn't do it and clearly why Steinhart did not do it like that in the first place.


Needless to say, one can do whatever one wishes with own watch. 
But the fact is that the O1V/O1VL already are "incomplete homages" and an "odd fusion of modern and vintage" anyway: The size is wrong to begin with, originals were much smaller. The shape of the case is wrong too, it is more vintage BP Bathyscaphe than vintage Rolex Sub. The bracelet is definitely modern.

So, I take them more like "inspired on" designs than homage to specific models. I also prefer the bezel with the red triangle on the O1VL, but I agree with you that the super domed crystal is one of the defining attributes of the model and one of the main reasons I bought mine.


----------



## Watchfreek

Blackdog said:


> Needless to say, one can do whatever one wishes with own watch.
> But the fact is that the O1V/O1VL already are "incomplete homages" and an "odd fusion of modern and vintage" anyway: The size is wrong to begin with, originals were much smaller. The shape of the case is wrong too, it is more vintage BP Bathyscaphe than vintage Rolex Sub. The bracelet is definitely modern.
> 
> So, I take them more like "inspired on" designs than homage to specific models. I also prefer the bezel with the red triangle on the O1VL, but I agree with you that the super domed crystal is one of the defining attributes of the model and one of the main reasons I bought mine.


I believe you know what I meant by what I said, no matter how I put it. IMO the shape isn't that much of a deviation and probably suits the larger size better. I actually welcome the increased size. However, what I was talking about is more of the 'essence" (or as you call it, the defining attribute), the key design elements of the two origjnal vintage watches. If it was exactly the same, it would be called a "replica". Anyway, I was just speaking from MY point of view and in no way trying to say anyone is wrong or imposing my ideas on them.

Yes, my gripe with the OOV series has always been that the bracelet, especially the clasp is too "modern" for the overall vintage vibe of these watches. I was able to overlook/overcome that by purchasing it without the bracelet and using straps instead. The introduction of the 22/18mm tapered bracelet helped, being a more classic and comfortable proportion but still the clasp is unchanged. If they had chosen a vintage style clasp however, more people would probably complain that it is too "cheap" and "tinny" but if I can find a simple (and reversible) solution, *I* would probably change the clasp to match the style. Anyway, to each their own. Over the years people have also put the 6200's red triangle bezel insert on the 6204's and vice-versa. To me (and I confess I do not have an OOVL, only an OOV), I would prefer to keep them the way the designers (both the Rolex and Steinhart designers) have intended them to be, except reducing for the distortion a little for practical reasons. In fact, the original's plexis didn't have as much distortion as the Steinharts' high domed sapphire crystals anyway but I do appreciate the effort Steinhart for sourcing (developing?) a more durable solution for this very important (IMO of course) vintage design element.


----------



## Craustin1

Mini mod


----------



## Red PeeKay

Just a quick note, got my Ocean 1 Black from the watchmaker with domed crystal installed. Pressure tested and wow, so much better than the flat with cyclops! That's the good news. The bad news is the crystal times domed glass (CT039 BAR) did not fit. He tried numerous times to get it in and it wouldn't fit with the gasket in. He claims it was 1mm to big? So he sourced another for me. So if anyone is after a CT039 with Blue AR I have one here. Will post photos later of the new look!


----------



## Blackdog

Red PeeKay said:


> The bad news is the crystal times domed glass (CT039 BAR) did not fit. He tried numerous times to get it in and it wouldn't fit with the gasket in. He claims it was 1mm to big?


Sorry, but that's simply not possible.

If the crystal you've got from Crystaltimes is 1mm bigger then they sent you the wrong crystal by mistake.

But truth be told, 1 mm difference is huge. It would have not fit within the bezel insert, your watchmaker would have noticed immediately without being able to try it even.

I'm more inclined to thing it was 1 tenth of a mm (0.1mm) bigger at most, which would still be too much for manufacturing tolerances.

When I replaced mine the CT039 was something like 0.03mm bigger than the stock crystal. I used the Seiko Sumo gasket and it went right in.


----------



## rrrrrlll

From my measurement, Steinhart crystal is 30.8mm and Crystaltimes are 31mm. I ordered a few CT039 of different AR coating and the size seem quite consistent. If you press it hard enough, It is possible to fit the CT039 with the original gasket. But that will most likely deform the original gasket too much that you can't fit the original Steinhart crystal back in later. I am using a thinner gasket, eg 0.4mm, with the CT039. It can fit in easily with a press. But again, I didn't tested water resistance of the Crystaltime crystal with the thinner gasket. I usually wash my watch under running water and sometime even submerge it for a short time. No problem yet, so far.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Thanks, I can only rely on what the watchmaker told me. Anyway it all worked or in the end.


"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Red PeeKay

Well here it is.... before (pretty crappy shot)










And after










"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Blackdog

I measured the stock crystal again last night: exactly 30.9mm.


----------



## SirVantes

Jumped in the red triangle bezel boat as well.


----------



## 1127034

So absolutely love what you have done here and wish to do the same with my basic Ocean One Black. Would this same crystal work for it, too? The case seems to be the same dimensions. Thanks, in advance!

Great job, again! The watch looks perfect!!!


----------



## Red PeeKay

Wow, so I have the watch on a watch winder at the moment, with the afternoon sun coming in at an oblique angle. I don't know what type of domed crystal the watchmaker put in however the watch dial has this beautiful deep blue hue to it. It it runs from this iridescent deep blue to a dark black. Sensational.










Ah crap, the photo just doesn't do it justice!

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Red PeeKay

Well, that didn't go to plan. Wore the Steiny in the shower last night and now it's all foggy under the lens. It will be heading back to the watchmaker to get that sorted out. So much for them getting it pressure tested. Bummer.

Addendum: and now of course it's all cleared up and can't get the watch in till Friday! Will run in under the shower again on Thurs night, it certainly fogged up more on one side so may be an issue with the new glass on that side.


"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Blackdog

Red PeeKay said:


> Addendum: and now of course it's all cleared up and can't get the watch in till Friday! Will run in under the shower again on Thurs night, it certainly fogged up more on one side so may be an issue with the new glass on that side.


If you know for a fact that it's leaking, why would you want to expose it to water again ?

Just keep it dry and take it to your watchmaker as soon as possible.

It could be leaking through the crystal gasket but could also have other leaking points.


----------



## cfcfan81

Got this back from my watchmaker today. Flat crystaltimes sapphire and the bezel from the Ti. I am very happy. Especially on my groovy perlon.


----------



## AJPointless

cfcfan81 said:


> Got this back from my watchmaker today. Flat crystaltimes sapphire and the bezel from the Ti. I am very happy. Especially on my groovy perlon.


Awesomeness right there! I'm just waiting for them to FINALLY come out with a ceramic 12-hour bezel insert, and then I'll be getting a regular Ocean One, replacing the crystal and bezel too.  Looks great!


----------



## watchninja123

Hello guys, 

I have been following this thread for sometimes and am glad to see so many cool mods. Recently I got myself a Ocean Legacy from Gnomon and been itching to come up with ideas to make the watch look cooler. 

One idea that came to mind is swapping the Ocean Vintage GMT pepsi bezel onto the Ocean Legacy. Before pulling the trigger on the bezel, I would like to see if it's possible for someone to photoshop the bezel onto the Ocean Legacy to get an idea. That would be awesome!! Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Blackdog

watchninja123 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have been following this thread for sometimes and am glad to see so many cool mods. Recently I got myself a Ocean Legacy from Gnomon and been itching to come up with ideas to make the watch look cooler.
> 
> One idea that came to mind is swapping the Ocean Vintage GMT pepsi bezel onto the Ocean Legacy. Before pulling the trigger on the bezel, I would like to see if it's possible for someone to photoshop the bezel onto the Ocean Legacy to get an idea. That would be awesome!! Thank you very much in advance.


The only Pepsi insert that will fit the O1 Legacy is the one from the O1V Dual Time.
It will fit just fine, but why would you want a 24Hr bezel on a watch that has no 24Hr hand ?

I believe there's a post in this thread with pictures of both combos: DT bezel on a normal O1V and vice-versa...


----------



## AJPointless

watchninja123 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have been following this thread for sometimes and am glad to see so many cool mods. Recently I got myself a Ocean Legacy from Gnomon and been itching to come up with ideas to make the watch look cooler.
> 
> One idea that came to mind is swapping the Ocean Vintage GMT pepsi bezel onto the Ocean Legacy. Before pulling the trigger on the bezel, I would like to see if it's possible for someone to photoshop the bezel onto the Ocean Legacy to get an idea. That would be awesome!! Thank you very much in advance.


To address the first point here: The problem with your idea - and I'm NOT knocking it here, just making a statement - is that your watch does not have a 24-hour hand complication. The Ocean Vintage Dual Time Premium (is what Steinhart lists the watch as) has a 24-hour hand complication added to it. Thus allowing it to show 2 time zones (this is commonly called a "GMT" hand, but in reality it is actually a "24-hour" hand, and GMT is in fact really called UTC - but all that is besides the point). Without your watch maintaining the addition of a 24-hour hand, the 24-hour bezel insert (what you called a "GMT" bezel) would be absolutely useless. IF you really want your watch to have a dual time function, then might I suggest you locate or make a "12-hour" bezel insert instead? ANY regular watch with the normal H/M/S hands and a rotating bezel (either uni or bi directional) can easily be converted into a Dual Time watch by simply changing out the "timer" bezel insert for a "12-Hour" insert.

To address the second point here: You know, photoshop is NOT that hard to learn. You can easily download CS6 yourself, look at a few YouTube videos to teach yourself how to use the magic wand to outline a part of an image, to slice the selection, copy it, and impose it onto another image. There's thousands of good video tutorials out there to turn you into an expert in a very short period of time. Just saying. You can do it. I'm sure everyone believes in you.


----------



## watchninja123

Hello Blackdog, and AJPointless

Thank you for the input. I fully understand the whole purpose of the gmt bezel. My idea is purely for the look and color variation on the already awesome Ocean Legacy =) Plus, this is just a thought and would love to see how the combo looks. I will do some research on that combo, blackdog. Thank you

Learning how to photoshop has been a goal of mine for a long time but never got to it haha.


----------



## Blackdog

watchninja123 said:


> My idea is purely for the look and color variation on the already awesome Ocean Legacy =) Plus, this is just a thought and would love to see how the combo looks.


For a touch of color I went with the O1V bezel on the Legacy. I think it looks better.


----------



## Blackdog

watchninja123 said:


> Plus, this is just a thought and would love to see how the combo looks. I will do some research on that combo, blackdog. Thank you.


Have a look at post #292 in this very thread.


----------



## watchninja123

Hey blackdog 

Thanks for looking it up! Wow it looks pretty refreshing. I hope steinhart comes up with two tone bezel in the future.


----------



## sscandyman

cfcfan81 said:


> Got this back from my watchmaker today. Flat crystaltimes sapphire and the bezel from the Ti. I am very happy. Especially on my groovy perlon.


That's quite the looker !


----------



## titloveyou

I ordered a doom saphire glass for Ocean T500, only 30Euro, free ship to Vietnam, then my Blue Ocean will transform soon he he he


----------



## rrrrrlll

My order of some extra hesalite arrived before the holiday. It give me a chance to revisit the O1L. I re-read some of the comments (thanks everyone contributed) and finally decided to stay with the original bezel insert. Partly because of it is a homage of the first Sub, which have some special meaning for dive watches lover. And also I modded a Seiko with a red dot that I may have too many red dot watches. I also replaced the crystal with a flat hesalite, for the less distortion and a bit of old looking.









And as somebody requested, Pepsi on O1L. It is kind of cool with the black dial. It maybe a good idea if someone willing to swap a O1VDTP movement into it.


----------



## fel2718

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog

How about this mod to the O1 Bronze ?


----------



## turnipkruncher

fel2718 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good combo, I like what you did. somehow looks spot on with the ceramic as well.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## turnipkruncher

lol


----------



## glennhm

Does anyone know if the dials would swap easily between the ocean one and ocean one vintage? I´d like to end up with this:








I have been in contact with Steinhart. But they will not give a clear answer :-(


----------



## Watchfreek

The width of the visible part of OOV's dial is approx 4-5mm larger than the O1's (I used an O1 bronze to measure). Meaning the calibrations on the OOV's dial will be hidden behind the case, that's if the oov dial itself will even fit the o1 case. Your best bet would probably be to use an O1 bronze dial if you are after the 369 design but the O1 bronze's dial is a brushed metallic grey instead of the faux weathered grey of the oov and does not have the same lume.


----------



## glennhm

Thank you so much!


----------



## Blackdog

Watchfreek said:


> The width of the visible part of OOV's dial is approx 4-5mm larger than the O1's (I used an O1 bronze to measure). Meaning the calibrations on the OOV's dial will be hidden behind the case, that's if the oov dial itself will even fit the o1 case. Your best bet would probably be to use an O1 bronze dial if you are after the 369 design but the O1 bronze's dial is a brushed metallic grey instead of the faux weathered grey of the oov and does not have the same lume.


And where do you get a loose Steihart dial from ? I mean, other than cannibalizing another watch...

Will Steinhart sell a dial for modding purposes ?


----------



## Watchfreek

If I recall correctly Rrrrlll, in this very thread, did do exactly what I mentioned by swapping the parts of two watches......

I'm not sure where Glen had intended to get his dial from though....


----------



## watchninja123

Read it somewhere u can buy the whole case assembly (case, bezel, crystal and caseback) for 80 bucks from steinhart.


----------



## sefrcoko

Blackdog said:


> And where do you get a loose Steihart dial from ? I mean, other than cannibalizing another watch...
> 
> Will Steinhart sell a dial for modding purposes ?


Steinhart doesn't sell parts for modding like that, so taking a dial or whatever from another watch would be the only way.


----------



## El Gerto

Steinhart NAV-B "Pinar del Rio" , 44 mm, Soprod A10-2 (55 pieces, sold out) on a few different straps
made for a local dealer in Germany for a re-opening of their business (tobacco, cigars eg)
it´s originally from 2014, I´ve got the last one for sale 

Original Steinhart Strap:



















brown suede from Chile:










leather Nato from Aquadive:


----------



## Well Then Lets See

Mounted on a YOBOKIES Beads of Rice Bracelet with Date Magnifier [DIY project]


----------



## Rookism

Wow. Pepsi + black dial looks kinda awesome. Really digging this.



rrrrrlll said:


> My order of some extra hesalite arrived before the holiday. It give me a chance to revisit the O1L. I re-read some of the comments (thanks everyone contributed) and finally decided to stay with the original bezel insert. Partly because of it is a homage of the first Sub, which have some special meaning for dive watches lover. And also I modded a Seiko with a red dot that I may have too many red dot watches. I also replaced the crystal with a flat hesalite, for the less distortion and a bit of old looking.
> 
> View attachment 10308642
> 
> 
> And as somebody requested, Pepsi on O1L. It is kind of cool with the black dial. It maybe a good idea if someone willing to swap a O1VDTP movement into it.
> 
> View attachment 10308666


----------



## Well Then Lets See

on a Nato Strap Orange Trim ,, with DIY Date magnifier added


----------



## BaronVonXander

Ocean 44 With Cyclops?


----------



## Bababooey

Crystal times double dome sapphire and a cheap jubilee. I'd kill to find a quality jubilee that would work with the Ocean case. Anybody know of any?


----------



## Sharksmile

Honkylips said:


> Crystal times double dome sapphire and a cheap jubilee. I'd kill to find a quality jubilee that would work with the Ocean case. Anybody know of any?


Beauty.
I always thought that the O1 would look great with a domed saph!
Did you install it yourself?


----------



## Bababooey

Sharksmile said:


> Beauty.
> I always thought that the O1 would look great with a domed saph!
> Did you install it yourself?


I sent it to Duarte at Northeast Watchworks (NEWW). I've worked with him once before as well and as before, he did a great job with a super quick turnaround time.


----------



## Watchfreek

Another domed crystal mod, on an OVM. No more distracting refraction on the sloped edge, much better visibility and adds a bit more of a vintage vibe to the piece. Ideally I would prefer a plexi-like sapphire like on the OOV, but they don't make one that fits the regular Ocean series &#55357;&#56867; The much cleaner looking dial, actually takes a bit of getting used to, after seeing the sloped edge on the cyrstal for a while


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Wasn't sure about removing the cyclops but I knew it was no going back.... I LOVE IT and it was really easy. I think it really opens up the dial and makes the green bezel pop more.









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## subsoniic

mind sharing how you removed the cyclops ?? i had one tough time removing mine ! ultimately i got it out and learned how tough sapphire really is lol


----------



## Red PeeKay

subsoniic said:


> mind sharing how you removed the cyclops ?? i had one tough time removing mine ! ultimately i got it out and learned how tough sapphire really is lol


There is an entire thread here somewhere and the general message is, don't bother trying to get it off, nigh impossible. I ended up replacing the glass with a domed saphire sans cyclops. If I had been able to remove the cyclops easily I would have taken that option. So am interested to see how it was done.


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

subsoniic said:


> mind sharing how you removed the cyclops ?? i had one tough time removing mine ! ultimately i got it out and learned how tough sapphire really is lol


I tapped around the crystal and bezel, only exposing the cyclops. Just heated with a small butane torch for 2-3 seconds at a time and slid a razor blade underneath to separate it. After it was off, I just used acetone to remove the glue residue on the crystal.

Good Luck!


----------



## Tmize

Just blasted this bezel, case, HEV, and deployment clasp. Will finish the final touches tonight. Damn, I can't leave anything alone!


----------



## Tmize

95 Percent there, polished and blasted surfaces contrasting nicely.


----------



## DarrinNYC77

I am NOT a cyclops fan. One of the reasons my Rolex choice ended up being a Deepsea Sea-Dweller is because it has a date, which I like, but no cyclops. Well done sir! I am a big fan of Steinhart!


----------



## DarrinNYC77

These actually FEEL vintage! Very nicely done.



rrrrrlll said:


> O1V changed with a domed hesalite
> O1L changed with a flat sapphire and the bazel insert
> 
> View attachment 9996218
> 
> 
> View attachment 9996146
> 
> 
> View attachment 9996154


----------



## AJPointless

I love my modded and tuned OGMTB...
...But I've been thinking of selling it lately...

What should I do? I'm on the fence and can't decide...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing

MorseCode.._.._.. said:


> Wasn't sure about removing the cyclops but I knew it was no going back.... I LOVE IT and it was really easy. I think it really opens up the dial and makes the green bezel pop more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Looks awesome bro. The Cyclops was always my biggest gripe with the watch. I've parted with my Ocean 1 for now but may try this if I end up with another!

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## jward451

That looks great without the cyclops....nice move !!


----------



## capitalisttool_mt

Ghosted bezel - I'll reinstall tomorrow


----------



## capitalisttool_mt

A bit more blue than I was hoping for, but not a complete disaster.


----------



## Rolo

delete post


----------



## GT1-Reach

Guys, you got some great watches here. I think i will soon pull the trigger on a used Ocean 500 Premium


----------



## Red PeeKay

Well, after a very long enforced sojourn my Steinhart is finally back. What a drama. Had the OEM crystal replaced (how much do I hate you oh cyclops?) with a domed sapphire crystal by a local watchmaker. Got it back and was having moisture issues. So back it went. Apparently the seal was damaged,the bits under the bezel wouldn't come off easily and eventually the bezel was tough to get back on. Hopefully all sorted out or I'm going to have to send it back to Steinhart to sort out.










"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## nAAg

capitalisttool_mt said:


> A bit more blue than I was hoping for, but not a complete disaster.


Wow, what did u do? Is it just a ghost bezel or did u actually color it somehow? I'd like a blue one myself, but I never seem to get that.


----------



## capitalisttool_mt

nAAg said:


> Wow, what did u do? Is it just a ghost bezel or did u actually color it somehow? I'd like a blue one myself, but I never seem to get that.


Left it in bleach for 2 hours. Just happened to catch it at this point. All luck, no skill.


----------



## rrrrrlll

Finally, a titanium Pepsi.


----------



## southpaw2280

Interesting. What crystal did you use?


----------



## N0cturnal

I heard that if you do this, the watch stops being water resistant.


MorseCode.._.._.. said:


> Wasn't sure about removing the cyclops but I knew it was no going back.... I LOVE IT and it was really easy. I think it really opens up the dial and makes the green bezel pop more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrrrrlll

southpaw2280 said:


> Interesting. What crystal did you use?


That is a domed hesalite


----------



## titloveyou

Hello from Viet Nam 
Before transformed it ran +4s/day
After transformed, run -2/day , still good imo


----------



## lvt

titloveyou said:


> Hello from Viet Nam
> Before transformed it ran +4s/day
> After transformed, run -2/day , still good imo
> View attachment 12357077


Do you mean "regulated" ?

Personally I prefer +4spd rather than -2spd.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## titloveyou

lvt said:


> Do you mean "regulated" ?
> 
> Personally I prefer +4spd rather than -2spd.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


i did not touch the calibre, it just change like that 
anyway, fast or slow, we need to set the time every month


----------



## wtaps

hello everybody,
I'm a Steinhart fans from Hong Kong, also a friend with Mr. Steinhart Ginter 

I found this wonderful subject page since half year ago,
who can help me to make one for myself ... such as where can find the parts.
specially on the bronze, the flat glass on legacy with red trangel by rrrrrlll

I have S0105, vintage GMT, legacy, bronze dark brown, OVM, and Gnomon Maxi dail

May I ask to share the modded watches my fans page as well?


thanks and best regards,


wtaps


----------



## yankeexpress

N0cturnal said:


> I heard that if you do this, the watch stops being water resistant.


Removing the cyclops does Not effect WR.


----------



## Watchfreek

wtaps said:


> hello everybody,
> I'm a Steinhart fans from Hong Kong, also a friend with Mr. Steinhart Ginter
> 
> I found this wonderful subject page since half year ago,
> who can help me to make one for myself ... such as where can find the parts.
> specially on the bronze, the flat glass on legacy with red trangel by rrrrrlll
> 
> I have S0105, vintage GMT, legacy, bronze dark brown, OVM, and Gnomon Maxi dail
> 
> May I ask to share the modded watches my fans page as well?
> 
> thanks and best regards,
> 
> wtaps


If you are friend with Mr. Steinhart Ginter, I'm sure he can help you.


----------



## Galaga

titloveyou said:


> Hello from Viet Nam
> Before transformed it ran +4s/day
> After transformed, run -2/day , still good imo
> View attachment 12357077


Looks 100 times better without the hideous cyclops. How did you take it off? Heat?


----------



## wtaps

Dear all,
can I share your modd products (photo) on my personal fans page?


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

N0cturnal said:


> I heard that if you do this, the watch stops being water resistant.


I haven't had any water or moisture issues. I have done the same method on a couple Steinhart's as well as a couple Seiko Stargate's with the same success. I'm not a diver, but never had an issue with water from the pool, washing hands, humidity etc...


----------



## titloveyou

Dream Killer said:


> Looks 100 times better without the hideous cyclops. How did you take it off? Heat?


I got a watchmaker to do it lol


----------



## MrSinister

Anyone changed hands on a Ocean Forty-Four GMT? And can tip me where to buy hands that fit the movement.


----------



## MrDagon007

MrSinister said:


> Anyone changed hands on a Ocean Forty-Four GMT? And can tip me where to buy hands that fit the movement.


You might find hands that fit the ETA gmt movement on www.ofrei.com , it is an ali baba treasure cave of watch parts.


----------



## Rolo

Sword Hand Swap. Love it


----------



## rrrrrlll

Did a swap after having some ginger beer


----------



## chrismcfly

rrrrrlll said:


> Did a swap after having some ginger beer
> 
> View attachment 12452991


What is the swap ?


----------



## Dec1968

chrismcfly said:


> What is the swap ?


Insert from a bronze Ocean One. Looks great, actually.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## lvt

Dec1968 said:


> Insert from a bronze Ocean One. Looks great, actually.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Good eyesight, I were wondering the same thing.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrrrrlll

Yes, also the crystal from regular Oceans.


----------



## Skim_Milk

Lots of great tastefully modded watches in here. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Eodtech

Haven't done it yet was just thinking about it. It is a super rare Steinhart, but its only a bezel change, right? The first pic is the Original bezel with a few small marks on it, which kinda bother me, the other bezels are self explanatory. I have always wanted a white faced GMT with a "Fat Font" Black bezel. I really love the Pepsi "Fat Font" too. Im not sure what to do...

Thoughts...?



Bob.


----------



## silversurf81

Does anyone know, if any other bezel insert will fit my Ocean One? I'd like to have a insert like it is used on Titanium 500, but Steinhart does not sell it, they only replace it on watch, if you send it to the shop.


----------



## AZcowboy

Where did you source the bezel inserts? Love the vintage and full scale!


----------



## Still Ticking

Eodtech said:


> Haven't done it yet was just thinking about it. It is a super rare Steinhart, but its only a bezel change, right? The first pic is the Original bezel with a few small marks on it, which kinda bother me, the other bezels are self explanatory. I have always wanted a white faced GMT with a "Fat Font" Black bezel. I really love the Pepsi "Fat Font" too. Im not sure what to do...
> 
> Thoughts...?
> 
> Bob.


I really like both of the font change options.


----------



## Eodtech

AZcowboy said:


> Where did you source the bezel inserts? Love the vintage and full scale!


I bought them from Debaufre before they went out of business. Sadly they are very difficult to find these days...

Bob.


----------



## Eodtech

Still Ticking said:


> I really like both of the font change options.


I do too. I am thinking now that I may just replace the original bezel because it has a few marks on it and keep it all original. I still haven't made up my mind.


----------



## lacogil

Faded bezel insert on new o1vr










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gullwinggt

Rolo said:


> Sword Hand Swap. Love it


Excellent. Where did you get the replacement hands. This mod might solve my for a non mercedes hands pepsi GMT.


----------



## watchutalkinboutwillis

rrrrrlll said:


> Did a swap after having some ginger beer
> 
> View attachment 12452991


I love the look. Is that the dark brown insert?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## rrrrrlll

watchutalkinboutwillis said:


> I love the look. Is that the dark brown insert?


Yes, the one from O1 Bronze.


----------



## Muggs375

Where are people getting bezel inserts from these days - I've been scouring the web for the last few days and can't find what I need. Does anyone know if anyone custom makes them?


----------



## chrispyftw

My Steinhart Nav-B Gnomon edition with a custom polished bezel and big pilot style strap.


----------



## mrlobaloba

Anyone replace the crown on their Nav B big pilot? I am looking for something lower profile as the standard one digs into my hand.


----------



## Terry Lennox

Had a thought looking at the Ocean Vintage GMT -- the only thing it's missing is a cyclops over the date. If I owned one I might just add it to the crystal. Has anyone done this?


----------



## yankeexpress

Old favorite



OBM


----------



## yankeexpress

Terry Lennox said:


> Had a thought looking at the Ocean Vintage GMT -- the only thing it's missing is a cyclops over the date. If I owned one I might just add it to the crystal. Has anyone done this?


Nope, cause cyclops suck


----------



## yankeexpress

Terry Lennox said:


> Had a thought looking at the Ocean Vintage GMT -- the only thing it's missing is a cyclops over the date. If I owned one I might just add it to the crystal. Has anyone done this?


Nope, cause cyclops suck










Looks awful


----------



## Terry Lennox

Those poor Rolex ADs can't give those models away, right?


----------



## Parkgate

One day you realise that you can no longer live with mercedes hands and that cyclops...and the low light lack of clarity of the original crystal any longer (maybe mine was a below par crystal but indoors the dial was hardly readable in the darker evenings of autumn and winter). So anyway here's my Ocean 1 Black with a domed crystal, new hand set (red seconds) and original bracelet.

















Much better but I still wasn't 100% happy, so I installed a matching seconds hand, re-installed the original ceramic insert (which I could never get on with when it had the original flat crystal and cyclops) instead of the black insert and it was looking good.

All it needed now was a nice tapered chunky bracelet (although the original is great) ....I like presidents, so I utilised the original SEL's and made four bracelet spacers for the president and here's my finished 01.

























And one final pic of as it was before the seconds hand and bracelet swap showing the dome, red seconds hand and ceramic insert on the original Steinhart bracelet.


----------



## BerlinTHF

Triton 100atm mod









Very best regards!
BerlinTHF


----------



## Spikedlee

So I picked up a domed sapphire crystal from Crystaltimes for my Steinhart Ocean 1 Pepsi and the watchmaker says it is 0.2mm too big to fit in the watch. The guy is being a bit of a know it all when I brought up if it would fit with a thinner gasket and first he says no and all he kept saying as the reason why was because the water resistance would be compromised. I do believe it would be possible if the gasket was thinner like everyone here was saying but can someone chime in? For now I just asked him to put the original cyclops crystal back on and give it back to me. He also mentioned that to put on another gasket would involve removal of the bezel. Thoughts on this?


----------



## Parkgate

Spikedlee said:


> So I picked up a domed sapphire crystal from Crystaltimes for my Steinhart Ocean 1 Pepsi and the watchmaker says it is 0.2mm too big to fit in the watch. The guy is being a bit of a know it all when I brought up if it would fit with a thinner gasket and first he says no and all he kept saying as the reason why was because the water resistance would be compromised. I do believe it would be possible if the gasket was thinner like everyone here was saying but can someone chime in? For now I just asked him to put the original cyclops crystal back on and give it back to me. He also mentioned that to put on another gasket would involve removal of the bezel. Thoughts on this?


Well he's right and wrong! A standard OC1 Black (like mine above) cannot take a 31mm crystal as the ID of the alu bezel insert is only 30.9mm, But a ceramic bezel is 31.1mm ID so can be used with a 31mm crystal, as for the ID of a pepsi (presumably a GMT) I'm sorry I do not know, as I don't have one but if its alu its probably the same at 30.9mm so will need the ID opening up (not recommended).

If the bezel insert is 31.1mm ID then you can use your new crystal without modding the bezel a long with a new gasket with a thinner wall. The original crystal is a pesky 30.8mm and cannot be used with a 31mm or even a 30.5mm crystal. In my watch above I avoided all the hassle and fitted a 30.5mm X 3 X 4.6 domed glass (not sapphire) and a matching L gasket which allows me to swap bezel inserts anytime i want (glass is cheap to buy and optically superior to thick sapphire glass with far less reflection and the black dial stays looking black and not a charcoal grey-black). The bezel insert can easily be removed when the crystal is out (without ANY damage) but the bezel itself does NOT need removing to swap crystals.

By the way I doubt any new gasket will match the original WR of the Steinhart one as its compressed 0.35mm which is A LOT, aim for 0.2mm when selecting your gasket, the crystal aperture size being 31.55 mm diameter so a gasket of 31.7 to 31.8mm OD. HTH


----------



## Spikedlee

Parkgate said:


> Well he's right and wrong! A standard OC1 Black (like mine above) cannot take a 31mm crystal as the ID of the alu bezel insert is only 30.9mm, But a ceramic bezel is 31.1mm ID so can be used with a 31mm crystal, as for the ID of a pepsi (presumably a GMT) I'm sorry I do not know, as I don't have one but if its alu its probably the same at 30.9mm so will need the ID opening up (not recommended).
> 
> If the bezel insert is 31.1mm ID then you can use your new crystal without modding the bezel a long with a new gasket with a thinner wall. The original crystal is a pesky 30.8mm and cannot be used with a 31mm or even a 30.5mm crystal. In my watch above I avoided all the hassle and fitted a 30.5mm X 3 X 4.6 domed glass (not sapphire) and a matching L gasket which allows me to swap bezel inserts anytime i want (glass is cheap to buy and optically superior to thick sapphire glass with far less reflection and the black dial stays looking black and not a charcoal grey-black). The bezel insert can easily be removed when the crystal is out (without ANY damage) but the bezel itself does NOT need removing to swap crystals.
> 
> By the way I doubt any new gasket will match the original WR of the Steinhart one as its compressed 0.35mm which is A LOT, aim for 0.2mm when selecting your gasket, the crystal aperture size being 31.55 mm diameter so a gasket of 31.7 to 31.8mm OD. HTH


Wow this is beyond insightful thanks so much! I have no idea on the bezel size but I will find out for sure when I take the watch in to another watch smith. Worst case I will just try to have the cyclops removed from the original crystal. The thing just drives me nuts.


----------



## BerlinTHF

Does anyone know, if it is possible to exchange dials between *GMT-OCEAN 1 BLUE RED *and *Ocean One* *Vintage Dual Time PREMIUM *?

In other words, what mm size exactly are the dial diameters of these two, true measure instead of outside view estimation ...

Thank you for any help there.

Very best regards!
BerlinTHF


----------



## Watchfreek

BerlinTHF said:


> Does anyone know, if it is possible to exchange dials between *GMT-OCEAN 1 BLUE RED *and *Ocean One* *Vintage Dual Time PREMIUM *?
> 
> In other words, what mm size exactly are the dial diameters of these two, true measure instead of outside view estimation ...
> 
> Thank you for any help there.
> 
> Very best regards!
> BerlinTHF


The ocean one vintage (both regular and dual time premium) has a larger dial than the regular O1s, so a swap will not work.

I'm not sure about the length of the hands but the lume is also different so you'll need a different handset or you'll need to relume either the dial or your existing hands. But this is a moot point given the dial will not fit anyway.


----------



## BerlinTHF

Thank you, Watchfreek!
I have already expected this. Even without any mm measure, you sound very profound and it is what one can see - the OOVDT Prem/OOV dials really look a bit bigger, 1-2 mm?! So, my modding will not work. I do not even try to swap dials ..., too bad!

Very best regards!
BerlinTHF


----------



## Watchfreek

BerlinTHF said:


> Thank you, Watchfreek!
> I have already expected this. Even without any mm measure, you sound very profound and it is what one can see - the OOVDT Prem/OOV dials really look a bit bigger, 1-2 mm?! So, my modding will not work. I do not even try to swap dials ..., too bad!
> 
> Very best regards!
> BerlinTHF


Just by roughly measuring the diameter of the crystal, the approximate diameter of the visible part of the OOV dial is a whopping 4.5-5mm (approx) larger than that of the regular O1 dials, so even if the OOV dial will fit under the rehaut, a large part, if not all of the minute markers will be hidden under the rehaut/bezel of the O1 case. Another issue is that the OOV cases are different to the O1's and are slightly larger.


----------



## BerlinTHF

The Stainless Steal *Marine Timer* is unique in every way. So, much more than with any other, purists do not even think of touching it. To modify the pocket watch crown, distinctive recognition sign par excellence, would be the biggest sacrilege.

Or ... just a pragmatic way of lovin' it even more?!

Because it turns a difficult to wear watch into one you can bear on your wrist. At least, if you like to have a non-stick frying pan there. 47mm as a matter of fact. Some say 48mm!?!
Either way, that's a lot.

Much more important to me, now I have another esthetic Steinhart view I love to watch on my wrist ...

... or on a seashell ;-)









Very best regards!
BerlinTHF


----------



## AVS_Racing

Parkgate, can you please tell me where you sourced the crystal and gasket "30.5mm X 3 X 4.6 domed glass (not sapphire) and a matching L gasket"? I have a half modded GMT that is killing me with the Cyclops. I've been to 2 watch makers and they cannot fit the 31mm Crystal times CT39 into the watch saying its too big even though I've read someone else successfully using the same crystal. I believe they told me OEM Crystal is about 30.8 or 30.9mm. Will the Crystal Times 31mm fit if I get the ceramic bezel? But then I lose the Pepsiness. Thanks!











Parkgate said:


> Well he's right and wrong! A standard OC1 Black (like mine above) cannot take a 31mm crystal as the ID of the alu bezel insert is only 30.9mm, But a ceramic bezel is 31.1mm ID so can be used with a 31mm crystal, as for the ID of a pepsi (presumably a GMT) I'm sorry I do not know, as I don't have one but if its alu its probably the same at 30.9mm so will need the ID opening up (not recommended).
> 
> If the bezel insert is 31.1mm ID then you can use your new crystal without modding the bezel a long with a new gasket with a thinner wall. The original crystal is a pesky 30.8mm and cannot be used with a 31mm or even a 30.5mm crystal. In my watch above I avoided all the hassle and fitted a 30.5mm X 3 X 4.6 domed glass (not sapphire) and a matching L gasket which allows me to swap bezel inserts anytime i want (glass is cheap to buy and optically superior to thick sapphire glass with far less reflection and the black dial stays looking black and not a charcoal grey-black). The bezel insert can easily be removed when the crystal is out (without ANY damage) but the bezel itself does NOT need removing to swap crystals.
> 
> By the way I doubt any new gasket will match the original WR of the Steinhart one as its compressed 0.35mm which is A LOT, aim for 0.2mm when selecting your gasket, the crystal aperture size being 31.55 mm diameter so a gasket of 31.7 to 31.8mm OD. HTH


----------



## Parkgate

AVS_Racing said:


> Parkgate, can you please tell me where you sourced the crystal and gasket "30.5mm X 3 X 4.6 domed glass (not sapphire) and a matching L gasket"? I have a half modded GMT that is killing me with the Cyclops. I've been to 2 watch makers and they cannot fit the 31mm Crystal times CT39 into the watch saying its too big even though I've read someone else successfully using the same crystal. I believe they told me OEM Crystal is about 30.8 or 30.9mm. Will the Crystal Times 31mm fit if I get the ceramic bezel? But then I lose the Pepsiness. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 13188663


I don't have a GMT so all my measurements are from a OC 1 Black. The standard crystal in a 42mm OC1B or GMT is 30.8mm dia. As I said a standard alu insert for an OC1B is 30.9mm ID whilst the ceramic insert is 31.1 mm ID.
I got my glass (still unmarked and worn everyday) and gasket from Cousins UK. I bought a selection of gaskets and crystals but these are what I ended up using.....

L Gasket 31.5x30.4mm (LG315304)
Ø30.5mm Cousins Domed 3.00mm (DF3MMCMH305)

The gasket when on the crystal measured 31.7 mm OD so an acceptable 0.15mm compression in the case, prob good for a genuine 100M +, but I cant see me ever going over 330ft deep in this or any other life time. HTH


----------



## Parkgate

Did i mention the total cost of the gasket and domed crystal was less than a fiver (£5) ? So grab a few spares.


----------



## Spikedlee

Oh hai


----------



## Spikedlee

AVS_Racing said:


> Parkgate, can you please tell me where you sourced the crystal and gasket "30.5mm X 3 X 4.6 domed glass (not sapphire) and a matching L gasket"? I have a half modded GMT that is killing me with the Cyclops. I've been to 2 watch makers and they cannot fit the 31mm Crystal times CT39 into the watch saying its too big even though I've read someone else successfully using the same crystal. I believe they told me OEM Crystal is about 30.8 or 30.9mm. Will the Crystal Times 31mm fit if I get the ceramic bezel? But then I lose the Pepsiness. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 13188663


Same story 2 guys told me. I sourced a Seiko sumo gasket to try and make it work just haven't had time to have someone test it.


----------



## titloveyou

AVS_Racing said:


> Parkgate, can you please tell me where you sourced the crystal and gasket "30.5mm X 3 X 4.6 domed glass (not sapphire) and a matching L gasket"? I have a half modded GMT that is killing me with the Cyclops. I've been to 2 watch makers and they cannot fit the 31mm Crystal times CT39 into the watch saying its too big even though I've read someone else successfully using the same crystal. I believe they told me OEM Crystal is about 30.8 or 30.9mm. Will the Crystal Times 31mm fit if I get the ceramic bezel? But then I lose the Pepsiness. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 13188663


Just e-mail steinhart after sale Dep. and request to buy a crystal for Ocean vintage millitary and it will fit the Ocean 1 GMT or the Ocean 1 Blue like i did 
The crystal will be shipped with a gasket also !


----------



## titloveyou

AVS_Racing said:


> Parkgate, can you please tell me where you sourced the crystal and gasket "30.5mm X 3 X 4.6 domed glass (not sapphire) and a matching L gasket"? I have a half modded GMT that is killing me with the Cyclops. I've been to 2 watch makers and they cannot fit the 31mm Crystal times CT39 into the watch saying its too big even though I've read someone else successfully using the same crystal. I believe they told me OEM Crystal is about 30.8 or 30.9mm. Will the Crystal Times 31mm fit if I get the ceramic bezel? But then I lose the Pepsiness. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 13188663


Just e-mail steinhart after sale Dep. and request to buy a crystal for Ocean vintage millitary and it will fit the Ocean 1 GMT or the Ocean 1 Blue like i did 
The crystal will be shipped with a gasket also !


----------



## Pjerome

A couple of different ways to go...


----------



## mikekilo725

Spikedlee said:


> Oh hai


Very nice is the hand set orginal or is that a mod as well? If the latter, can you tell me where you sourced and any idea if it would fit on an Ocean One Vintage

- - - Updated - - -



Spikedlee said:


> Oh hai


Very nice is the hand set orginal or is that a mod as well? If the latter, can you tell me where you sourced and any idea if it would fit on an Ocean One Vintage


----------



## ulfur

It is a pity that they don't have their pointers, but only copying


----------



## ebenke

Has anyone ordered a modded Steinhart from the factory? Say one with a different set of hands or a domed crystal?

I'm in contact with Steinhart and waiting for their response. 

But I figured members here may have some experience requesting mods form the factory.....Just curious....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danimaru

ebenke said:


> Has anyone ordered a modded Steinhart from the factory? Say one with a different set of hands or a domed crystal?
> 
> I'm in contact with Steinhart and waiting for their response.
> 
> But I figured members here may have some experience requesting mods form the factory.....Just curious....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


In May 2018 I requested Steinhart sell me a Mk3 OVM with a Mk2 crystal, factory installed and pressure tested. I was politely told "sorry danimary, but as a policy Steinhart does not perform custom modifications of any kind in-house". I was quite disappointed, and surprised actually as I've come across several examples of watches they have in-fact modified at the request of a customer.

I'm not sure if it's a talk-to-the-right-guy situation, and I got the wrong guy. Or maybe the policy has changed as the company has grown. I suspect the former. But there you go.

The result for me was that Gnomon ended up wth my business, as they were more than happy to do the minor mod for an entirely reasonable fee.

- - - Updated - - -



ebenke said:


> Has anyone ordered a modded Steinhart from the factory? Say one with a different set of hands or a domed crystal?
> 
> I'm in contact with Steinhart and waiting for their response.
> 
> But I figured members here may have some experience requesting mods form the factory.....Just curious....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


In May 2018 I requested Steinhart sell me a Mk3 OVM with a Mk2 crystal, factory installed and pressure tested. I was politely told "sorry danimary, but as a policy Steinhart does not perform custom modifications of any kind in-house". I was quite disappointed, and surprised actually as I've come across several examples of watches they have in-fact modified at the request of a customer.

I'm not sure if it's a talk-to-the-right-guy situation, and I got the wrong guy. Or maybe the policy has changed as the company has grown. I suspect the former. But there you go.

The result for me was that Gnomon ended up wth my business, as they were more than happy to do the minor mod for an entirely reasonable fee.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I’m still pondering which Steiny to put my sword hands on. The O1B ceramic or the Pepsi GMT. 

I’m almost thinking of flipping the GMT as I never wear it it have a need for the 3rd marker but that ETA 2893-2 movement has me backpedaling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Spikedlee said:


> Oh hai


That jubilee bracelet is great. Did you buy it from Steinhart or Strapcode? Inquiring minds want to know?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm still pondering which Steiny to put my sword hands on. The O1B ceramic or the Pepsi GMT.
> 
> I'm almost thinking of flipping the GMT as I never wear it it have a need for the 3rd marker but that ETA 2893-2 movement has me backpedaling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go with the 01BC....and if you're interested I have a spare domed crystal and gasket ..drop me a PM. Hands and crystal swap turn the 01B into something stunning.


----------



## Wave1911

Has anyone put an all black ceramic bezel on the premium 500 titanium GMT? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SiGoodchild

Hi all,

Long time watching, but first post. I have an OVM which I really like and am minded to get a 42mm GMT and carry out a few mods. The mods would be a cyclops-free domed crystal: a crystaltimes 039 as recommended by AJPointless and I'd also like to swap the bezel insert out for a 3rd party item reminiscent of the Rolex Batman. I've seen a possible candidate on eBay and am hoping that it will fit

Is anyone able to advise me what the dimensions of the standard bezel insert for the 42mm GMT?

If ice can't get a good match I'll stick with an aluminium Red/Black item, but I really fancy a blue/black.

Si G

- - - Updated - - -

Hi all,

Long time watching, but first post. I have an OVM which I really like and am minded to get a 42mm GMT and carry out a few mods. The mods would be a cyclops-free domed crystal: a crystaltimes 039 as recommended by AJPointless and I'd also like to swap the bezel insert out for a 3rd party item reminiscent of the Rolex Batman. I've seen a possible candidate on eBay and am hoping that it will fit

Is anyone able to advise me what the dimensions of the standard bezel insert for the 42mm GMT?

If ice can't get a good match I'll stick with an aluminium Red/Black item, but I really fancy a blue/black.

Si G


----------



## rrrrrlll

Welcome GiGoodchild,

Bezel Insert is 31.1 - 38.7. Doesn't matter too much for the inner diameter, as long as you can fit the crystal in.
Crystaltime 039 is 31mm, but a standard O1 crystal is 30.8mm. Someone here was able to install it with the original gasket but I can't. I need to get a thinner gasket to install it.

And if you like the Blue/Black bezel, Ocean Titanium 500 GMT is actually a good choice. Save the afford to mod. The ceramic insert is very good quality. To me, it is better than many 3rd party bezel insert that is made for Seiko. And crystal is already domed and is cyclops-free. The light grey of titanium is also a good match with the Blue/Black. Highly recommended.

- - - Updated - - -

Welcome GiGoodchild,

Bezel Insert is 31.1 - 38.7. Doesn't matter too much for the inner diameter, as long as you can fit the crystal in.
Crystaltime 039 is 31mm, but a standard O1 crystal is 30.8mm. Someone here was able to install it with the original gasket but I can't. I need to get a thinner gasket to install it.

And if you like the Blue/Black bezel, Ocean Titanium 500 GMT is actually a good choice. Save the afford to mod. The ceramic insert is very good quality. To me, it is better than many 3rd party bezel insert that is made for Seiko. And crystal is already domed and is cyclops-free. The light grey of titanium is also a good match with the Blue/Black. Highly recommended.


----------



## Dudubjd

Hello, everyone!

Recently I have bought an Ocean Red Vintage from Steinhart, But i didnt like the sapphire domed crystal. I prefer the othe one, from the ocean 1 regular. Where I can find the other sapphire glass.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## moreland4

titloveyou said:


> Hello from Viet Nam
> Before transformed it ran +4s/day
> After transformed, run -2/day , still good imo
> View attachment 12357077


Forgive my naivete (I'm a newbie to the Steinhart brand) but what is the mod on this model?


----------



## cfcfan81

moreland4 said:


> Forgive my naivete (I'm a newbie to the Steinhart brand) but what is the mod on this model?


The crystal must have been changed, because it has no cyclops.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dudubjd said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> Recently I have bought an Ocean Red Vintage from Steinhart, But i didnt like the sapphire domed crystal. I prefer the othe one, from the ocean 1 regular. Where I can find the other sapphire glass.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Perhaps we could trade. I have a flat cyclops from an O1B.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Hello all - 

This is an absolute first for me because I have NEVER modified any of my Steinhart's before. I have always loved the look and design of the watches just as they are. I am very partial to the Ocean and GMT lines and I own quite a few of them, including some pretty rare ones. But there has always been one that has escaped me. Not because Steinhart didn't make it, but because it didn't exist. It is one that I have always pictured in my mind, but I never knew how to achieve it, until now. 

If I were to ever design a Steinhart GMT, this is what it would look like. A beautiful and very colorful Blue GMT bezel, a trusted and reliable movement, a deep black dial with applied bright white indices with great lume, matching Mercedes hands and a slightly domed sapphire crystal with no cyclops. Yes, it homage to another famous watch. But having it be completely 100% Steinhart means something even more special to me.

I hope you all enjoy seeing my first and very humble blending of some absolutely fantastic pre existing Steinhart GMT design's into this beautiful hybrid example. I also sincerely hope I am not stepping on anyone's design toes with this. It was just what I have always wanted and I feel very fortunate that I was finally able to make it happen. (With the help of my trusted watch maker of course) 

It looks and feels so simple yet elegant when I see it on my wrist. It seems almost plain to look at but because of the colors involved and the fantastic design, it actually captures your attention as your eyes process what it is you are seeing. I really love everything about it...!

Please let me know what you honestly think, good or bad. I promise I can easily stop modding at any time... Lol


Here goes nothing...


----------



## Vinguru

Beautiful combination! I'm guessing this is the 42mm version? Where did you source the blue bezel?


----------



## Eodtech

Vinguru said:


> Beautiful combination! I'm guessing this is the 42mm version? Where did you source the blue bezel?


Hi Vin- Thank you for the compliment, I think it's beautiful too and I love the blue. I am very happy with how it turned out. The Bezel is off of the HKLE...


----------



## juice009

capitalisttool_mt said:


> Ghosted bezel - I'll reinstall tomorrow


Where did you purchase the bezel insert for Stienhart dive watch? TIA


----------



## juice009

Parkgate said:


> One day you realise that you can no longer live with mercedes hands and that cyclops...and the low light lack of clarity of the original crystal any longer (maybe mine was a below par crystal but indoors the dial was hardly readable in the darker evenings of autumn and winter). So anyway here's my Ocean 1 Black with a domed crystal, new hand set (red seconds) and original bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13091451
> 
> 
> View attachment 13091449
> 
> 
> Much better but I still wasn't 100% happy, so I installed a matching seconds hand, re-installed the original ceramic insert (which I could never get on with when it had the original flat crystal and cyclops) instead of the black insert and it was looking good.
> 
> All it needed now was a nice tapered chunky bracelet (although the original is great) ....I like presidents, so I utilised the original SEL's and made four bracelet spacers for the president and here's my finished 01.
> 
> View attachment 13091469
> 
> 
> View attachment 13091471
> 
> 
> View attachment 13091473
> 
> 
> And one final pic of as it was before the seconds hand and bracelet swap showing the dome, red seconds hand and ceramic insert on the original Steinhart bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13091503


Where did you purchase the hands from? I want to purchase the Ocean 39 but before i do i want to know if i can mod it by swapping the mercedes hands for an aftermaket hand and also maybe a ceramic bezel insert instead of the alimunum bezel insert that it comes with.


----------



## capitalisttool_mt

juice009 said:


> Where did you purchase the bezel insert for Stienhart dive watch? TIA


Direct from Steinhart.


----------



## BBRAP

Finally got round to changing the only part of my Ocean 1 39 that I did not like, the clasp. I does have the on the fly adjustable G----lock mechanism for when my wrist expands in the heat. It needed modification as the screw pins that come as standard are thicker than the ones used on the Steinhart bracelet and the links needed a little work to fit, so it is by no means a straightforward swap.


----------



## toddster63

Okay, I've read through this entire thread, and I feel confident that the Crystaltime CT039 crystal will fit my OVR...

Can anyone confirm--anyone put one of these double domes into a Red?


----------



## karmadrome

Does anyone know where to get snowflake hands with lume matching the vintage lume of the O1VR?


----------



## Parkgate

AJPointless said:


> So much love for this!


Thanks! Its still my daily wearer, it went from a 'back of the watch-box, to be avoided', to on the wrist daily. Heres a pic of it on a black Nato for a change.


----------



## Parkgate

Its a pity Steinhart didn't use some common sense and offer a no-date 01B, it'd be a killer.


----------



## Eodtech

Parkgate said:


> Its a pity Steinhart didn't use some common sense and offer a no-date 01B, it'd be a killer.


I hear you and agree, but they have made a few No Date Divers you can choose from. Of which my all time favorite is their version of the COMEX. Im sure Ganz will agree with me on that last one.. Lol


----------



## TheGanzman

Mmmm - Could be...


----------



## Parkgate

Eodtech said:


> I hear you and agree, but they have made a few No Date Divers you can choose. Of which my all time favorite is their version of the COMEX. Im sure Ganz will agree with me on that last one.. Lol


Nice Steiny. It just needs a change of hands and it'd be absolutely stellar! I'm not a fan of the pale yellow 'vintage lume' Steinharts, but that white printed dial is very very nice.


----------



## TheGanzman

Parkgate said:


> Nice Steiny. It just needs a change of hands and it'd be absolutely stellar! I'm not a fan of the pale yellow 'vintage lume' Steinharts, but that white printed dial is very very nice.


The luminous on this model is C3 (light green) not vintage radium, for the record


----------



## yankeexpress

OBM [OceanBlack Military], modded with sword hands and 60 minute MilSub bezel.


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Have an O1V coming in the mail, any one put a ceramic on one?


----------



## biscuit141

yankeexpress said:


> OBM [OceanBlack Military], modded with sword hands and 60 minute MilSub bezel.


Looks great. Where did you get the handset with vintage lume? How well does it match up?


----------



## Red PeeKay

Back to nature.. no cyclops and domed.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

yankeexpress said:


> OBM [OceanBlack Military], modded with sword hands and 60 minute MilSub bezel.


I really wish I had the black PVD over the Stainless model. I have so many Stainless divers and my only black one is a Luminox quartz I used for traveling to Central America or the islands.

I've thought really hard about sending in my O1 into get it DLC or coated but it's quite expensive. $200+.

If anybody knows where I can get this service for less by somebody that does quality work please mention it.

I know AP Bands will do it for $200, including bracelet (I think). I've thought if MCWW in Detroit as well.

Right now the watch is in pieces as I put the sword hour hand on, but I'm having an issue getting the stem back in. I think I had it at 12:00am instead of 12:00pm. I should have used 6 as I've always done before. Major brain fart. These things happen though. Luckily I have a backup watch maker, i just haven't had the time to go over there lately. Plus I know I'll get scolded. He treats me like a son. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

Red Peekay, what are the dimensions of the crystal you used? I used a crystal times 039, and it is slightly too big (fraction of a mm). Wondering if you found one that is a perfect fit. Thank you, and beautiful pic!!


----------



## Red PeeKay

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Red Peekay, what are the dimensions of the crystal you used? I used a crystal times 039, and it is slightly too big (fraction of a mm). Wondering if you found one that is a perfect fit. Thank you, and beautiful pic!!


I also used a crystal times one taking the dimensions from a thread on this site. I'm not up to doing it myself so took it to my watchmaker.

He tried and also said it was too big. He ended up sourcing one for me, not sure of the size. However it ended up being quite a saga. He couldn't get the bezel off at first. Then when he tried to press the glass in he had problems. Got it all done, first time I got it wet, water under the glass. Took months to sort out. So I'm not much help to you.

It's finally right however I don't think he will do another for me, not after this one.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

That bezel isn’t supposed to be removed. It’s quite a PITA working around it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Champagne InHand said:


> That bezel isn't supposed to be removed. It's quite a PITA working around it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting, then I wonder how the crystal is supposed to be replaced?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

Red PeeKay said:


> Interesting, then I wonder how the crystal is supposed to be replaced?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


The crystal passes through the insert (unlike say an insert that sits on the bevelled shoulder of the crystal, Seiko style). Once the movement is removed, the crystal can be pressed out using a die on the case that goes over the bezel and one on the underside of the crystal. Once the crystal is out the insert is then easily removed (not an easy job with the crystal in place as there is only 0.05 mm gap between an O1 crystal and insert per side).
A standard O1 (42 mm) aluminium insert is 30.9 ID and the crystal itself is 30.8 mm OD. Ceramic inserts are slightly larger at 31.1 mm ID. If you use a 31 mm crystal as a replacement you WILL struggle to find a gasket that will compress enough to allow the new crystal to be pressed in without shattering the new crystal!!
See my posts on page 47 of this thread.

And what happens to a 4.6 mm thick 31mm dia crystal with an over-tight (side wall to thick for the gasket rebate)


----------



## dron_jones

awesome!


----------



## markm27

Mas apologetica if asked previously, I don't suppose anyone has a date wheel with open numbers, vintage rollie style

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BerlinTHF

Triton 100 ATM









MERRY XMAS - PEACE OUT!

Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## Champagne InHand

I finally put my Steiny O1B back together after visiting my friend the watchmaker. He had to undo everything I did, because the keyless works had one small piece come over a cog.., however I got a nice tutorial over the keyless, which was a terrific Christmas present. I never had pulled apart a keyless, now seen him remove and set everything right, in about the 20 minute timeframe. It was pretty amazing.

My only grief is that he replaced the hands and was fine with the date turning over 4/5 minutes before midnight. I'm a bit OCD about that stuff, but seeing him work and wearing the loupe, was great.

Anyhow the watch has been reassembled, cleaned and good for another 5-8 years. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dudubjd

Hello people. I would like to know if there is a possibility to buy the ceramic bezel of the premium 500 gmt to put in the gmt pepsi, as well as the blue pointer. I happen to like batman gmt a lot, but I wish it was steel. it's possible?


----------



## Eodtech

Dudubjd said:


> Hello people. I would like to know if there is a possibility to buy the ceramic bezel of the premium 500 gmt to put in the gmt pepsi, as well as the blue pointer. I happen to like batman gmt a lot, but I wish it was steel. it's possible?


Mr Steinhart is leary of selling any parts that are not listed for sale on his website. If you owned a Ti500 GMT and damaged your ceramic bezel insert he would absolutely replace it for you. But buying one on your own to modify another Steinhart GMT might be difficult or impossible, at least in my experience. So here is the best way I can put it, if its on the site you can obviously buy it, if its not your chances are slim...


----------



## Anthony

Has anyone replaced original bezel insert on Ocean One 39 to aluminium insert? If so, what are Ocean One *39*, inner and outer diameter of the bezel insert?


----------



## Anthony

What are the diameters for Steinhart Ocean1 39 sapphire crystal?


----------



## BerlinTHF

44mm watch case and crown from Steinhart, dial and hands from Tourby Watches, movement (IP13) from Isoprog and a canvas strap from Miro's Time ... quite simple in a way, I think ...









View attachment 13888515


























Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## Champagne InHand

BerlinTHF said:


> 44mm watch case and crown from Steinhart, dial and hands from Tourby Watches, movement (IP13) from Isoprog and a canvas strap from Miro's Time ... quite simple in a way, I think ...
> 
> View attachment 13888511
> 
> 
> View attachment 13888515
> 
> 
> View attachment 13888517
> 
> 
> View attachment 13888519
> 
> 
> View attachment 13888521
> 
> 
> Very best regards,
> BerlinTHF


Nice. It's so hard to find hand winding fliegers in the size I want them. I think a flieger should be 44-47mm even if they look big. I prefer the type B, but haven't found one that's made me bit yet. I do like the set up here. I probably would go PVD. Though I'm in no rush. I need to sell some watches.

Speaking of that, I did have a guy I know, ask if I would sell him my modded O1B with sword hour hand. I agreed. I'll be sending it to a different home in 2 weeks when he gets home from a job. He's an oil rig roughneck. He needed a good reliable watch that isn't afraid to get wet.

No I need to decide whether to change my Ocean GMTs hands or leave the Mercedes hand alone. It's a Pepsi. Any thoughts? I'm not a fan of cyclops but my 50 year old eyes actually use them now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WayneT

Does any have a idea what the size of the crystal gasket for the ocean one 42mm is, i need to replace mind as damaged.. 

Thank you


----------



## studiompd

Anyone know the dial size for the ocean 39 series?


----------



## Anthony

studiompd said:


> Anyone know the dial size for the ocean 39 series?


Correct me if I am wrong, but 30mm in diameter

It just so happens I was working with my Steinhart ocean one 39 and just measured around the dial, when the movement is still in place with movement holder ring, but it seems to me I got good measurement with caliper, 30mm. Strange dial size to me.


----------



## studiompd

Anthony said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but 30mm in diameter
> 
> It just so happens I was working with my Steinhart ocean one 39 and just measured around the dial, when the movement is still in place with movement holder ring, but it seems to me I got good measurement with caliper, 30mm. Strange dial size to me.


Thanks for this. Interesting,thought it would be smaller. I think i read that the older42mm version was around 30mm also.


----------



## studiompd

I was thinking of fitting a 29mm dial in the ocean 39 case. Do you guys think it wouldn't fit well, perhaps leaving a noticeable gap between the case and dial?


----------



## Anthony

-


----------



## Anthony

Took me a while to build this.

Base is Ocean one 39. Did this completely myself! 


Aluminium military insert :The part where this original watch fails is reflective bezel insert, which you simply can not read. That had to go and I swapped that with an rolex 5513 3rd party aluminium military insert. I had to file the outer edge down like 0.2mm. In process the lume pip/dot went missing, have to buy and glue one still on the insert
No cyclops sapphire : I never liked cyclops so I changed sapphire myself to one with no cyclops
Military hands : Hands had to be changed, for me hands were screaming too much Rolex. Milsub hands all the way.
Glidelock clasp : Bought this from ebay, used couple of days finetuning everything and using thread locker on every screw pin on the whole bracelet

I like this watch alot. It has everything I love in a watch : Diver watch, reliable ETA2824,date which is not in your face constantly, easy to read, proper size (not too big), glidelock system.

View attachment 13983799


----------



## studiompd

Anthony said:


> Took me a while to build this.
> 
> Base is Ocean one 39. Did this completely myself!
> 
> 
> Aluminium military insert :The part where this original watch fails is reflective bezel insert, which you simply can not read. That had to go and I swapped that with an rolex 5513 3rd party aluminium military insert. I had to file the outer edge down like 0.2mm. In process the lume pip/dot went missing, have to buy and glue one still on the insert
> No cyclops sapphire : I never liked cyclops so I changed sapphire myself to one with no cyclops
> Military hands : Hands had to be changed, for me hands were screaming too much Rolex. Milsub hands all the way.
> Glidelock clasp : Bought this from ebay, used couple of days finetuning everything and using thread locker on every screw pin on the whole bracelet
> 
> I like this watch alot. It has everything I love in a watch : Diver watch, reliable ETA2824,date which is not in your face constantly, easy to read, proper size (not too big), glidelock system.
> 
> View attachment 13983799


Well done! questions for you:

1. what are the dims of the old insert and do you have a link for the new one?
2. can you post a shot in color? (I'm a monochrome guy also, but would like to see how it'd look irl)

cheers!


----------



## Anthony

studiompd said:


> Well done! questions for you:
> 
> 1. what are the dims of the old insert and do you have a link for the new one?
> 2. can you post a shot in color? (I'm a monochrome guy also, but would like to see how it'd look irl)
> 
> cheers!


You can find all dimensions in the thread i made here https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/m...e-4901345.html


----------



## studiompd

Found the thread in your profile. I'll put it here for everyone else: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/modding-steinhart-ocean-one-39-measurements-everyone-4901345.html

Inner diameter 29mm
Outer diameter 36mm

Thanks!


----------



## Russell44

Simplest mod of all, change the bracelet from Oyster to Jubilee.


----------



## Russell44

Simplest mod of all, change the bracelet from Oyster to Jubilee.


----------



## kentjb

Has anyone replaced their crystal with this one? https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/modern-divers/ct116/


----------



## mkeric1

help please i just got a vintage gmt and would like to get a crystal with cyclops. can any1 point me in the right direction? thx in advance


----------



## Champagne InHand

mkeric1 said:


> help please i just got a vintage gmt and would like to get a crystal with cyclops. can any1 point me in the right direction? thx in advance


See if Gunther will sell you one direct that will work. Tell him you have poor eyesight.

It depends on what size crystal it is too. If it's an exact size as for an Ocean One, I might be willing to swap crystals with you, assuming you date is in the same 3 o'clock position.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Anyone have advice on which color lume/size hands to purchase to modify an OVM to have snowflake hands? I've been looking at Watch Hands - Snowflake Hands - Ken 's Store and honestly don't know what is correct. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Pjerome

This was an Ocean 1 Pepsi GMT and before that, a standard black insert that was the OEM.


----------



## Champagne InHand

C1 is white but glows green. GBW3 is white and glows light blue. I don’t know what you indices glow like during the dark but Dagaz will get the right ones for you. You can find them from Dagaz.com or dot net. Buy them according to the ETA movement and length as there should be some options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

Champagne InHand said:


> C1 is white but glows green. GBW3 is white and glows light blue. I don't know what you indices glow like during the dark but Dagaz will get the right ones for you. You can find them from Dagaz.com or dot net. Buy them according to the ETA movement and length as there should be some options.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe that you meant to say "BGW9" instead of "GBW3" - when applied thickly enough (as on the second Borealis Sea Storm run), it's my favorite luminous color - and that from a LIFETIME fan of C3!


----------



## Champagne InHand

TheGanzman said:


> I believe that you meant to say "BGW9" instead of "GBW3" - when applied thickly enough (as on the second Borealis Sea Storm run), it's my favorite luminous color - and that from a LIFETIME fan of C3!


You are correct. It was late and my mind was fuzzy. I too like the newer GBW3 and still love C3 but most Steiny watches use C1. The OVM definitely use that new aged radium but I wouldn't get hands with that on them I would go with a modern color that has a similar color when glowing in the dark but different enough to keep the hands standing out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowlands

2.5 power cyclops installed, and had the polish removed from the Ocean 1 39 metal bezel. Makes it easier to turn also. Done by Rolliworks in Campbell, CA.


----------



## Watchomatic

Has anyone replaced the dial with a new one? I bought a 31mm dial for my O1B 42mm and it doesn't fit. Argh :-(

I still installed the new hands that came with it, but they are orange, and don't match very well...
If anyone knows a website that sells 30mm dials for ETA 2824, pls let me know.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchElite

Ceramic Insert Update


----------



## Ruiyaang

Can someone recommend where can I get the Red Bezel for Steinhart Ocean 1 42mm


----------



## Eodtech

My Steinhart "Blueberry"...


----------



## Eodtech

Ruiyaang said:


> Can someone recommend where can I get the Red Bezel for Steinhart Ocean 1 42mm


Hi and welcome to WUS...

Steinhart stopped making the solid Red bezel insert for the Ocean 1 series many years ago. I hate to deliver some bad news, but finding a Red bezel insert in good or any condition for that matter will be nearly impossible, at least in my experience. I have NEVER seen one for sale on its own in all my years of collecting Steinhart Divers and GMT's. The only Steinhart Red bezels I have seen in person are already on the Ocean 1 watches in my collection.

Sorry for the bad news, but I hope that helps...

Bob.


----------



## Ryeguy

This isn't really a mod. It is just a poor mock up of what I would love to see Steinhart release someday in the future.

Ocean Premium Ti GMT 500 with a fully indexed bezel insert and the 24 hour GMT scale printed on the chapter ring. This would be the ultimate travel adventure watch in my mind.









Credit to WUS user for original photo found in the GMT 500 thread.


----------



## Pjerome

One Mod that began life as a Black bezel Ocean One GMT , turned into a Pepsi and then to Burgundy...and one original 47mm Nav B Uhr Ti that I will not touch.
I also took my Bronze Ocean and turned it into a brown Bezel with Brown strap . Green wasn't doin' it for me with the bronze. Even with the Green strap it needed a change. I just never wore it and I thought it looked very nice that way..


----------



## Parkgate

Pjerome said:


> One Mod that began life as a Black bezel Ocean One GMT , turned into a Pepsi and then to Burgundy...and one original 47mm Nav B Uhr Ti that I will not touch.
> I also took my Bronze Ocean and turned it into a brown Bezel with Brown strap . Green wasn't doin' it for me with the bronze. Even with the Green strap it needed a change. I just never wore it and I thought it looked very nice that way..


You're GMT looks great, but it needs that low clarity sapphire swapping out.


----------



## K1ko

Hello, I apologize in advance for my English, but maybe someone could answer for my question. I have an Ocean One Premium Blue, and they good, but this bezel insert, with no engraved markings. Maybe there are options to buy somewhere ceramic bezel insert blue color with engraved markings?


----------



## SK1025

Ocean One with 'Ocean Titanium 500 Premium' bezel insert. I found that ceramic bezel that comes with the Ocean One had legibility issues. The aluminum one is prone to scratching. I find this to be perfect...and all the indices on the bezel glow in the dark.


----------



## Dec1968

Has anyone installed a Rolex Oyster bracelet (SEL) or Ginault bracelet to see if it will fit on a 39mm Steinhart Ocean model? Lug holes line up? SEL line up vertically?


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

Only a minor mod, added a sapphire cyclops to the domed crystal on my Ocean Vintage GMT...


----------



## TAnderson9008

I am a little confused. Is Steinhart selling replacement bezels (or are there any aftermarket bezels available)? I have an Ocean 39 GMT pepsi and I'd like to explore bezel options. Thanks.


----------



## Eodtech

TAnderson9008 said:


> I am a little confused. Is Steinhart selling replacement bezels (or are there any aftermarket bezels available)? I have an Ocean 39 GMT pepsi and I'd like to explore bezel options. Thanks.


Hi TA - This has been discussed at length, but here is the latest. Steinhart is NOT selling any bezel inserts from their web site any longer and they have never sold any 39mm inserts that Im aware of. The reason being is they want to have as much control over the modding of their watches as they can for several reasons. So if you need an insert changed, they will only replace the original one with the identical one at their HQ in Germany. So you will have to send it back to them and they will replace it for you. Labor, shipping both ways and the cost of the insert, is approximately $100 USD.

Also as a long time Steinhart collector, I have seen many well intentioned attempts at purchasing aftermarket inserts from all over the world. NONE of them seem to fit well and they have never looked good in my opinion. So it appears the only way to exchange the insert on your current Steinhart watch is to send it back to Germany and have Mr Steinhart and his team do the work for you at their discretion.

That's the way Mr Steinhart wants it and there doesn't seem to be much in the way of other alternatives. So either mail it in and have it serviced at a reasonably high cost or live with it the way it is. Sadly, I dont see many other options as of today...


----------



## Eodtech

Double Post...


----------



## BerlinTHF

Obviously ... the cat!









Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## BerlinTHF

"Marine Timer Edelstahl" Crown Mod

View attachment 3_WL_SHMarineEdelstahlMod.jpg


Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## Dec1968

What if I can get these Strapcode 3D endlinks to fit right? These are from a Seiko SKX, and the lug hole placement is too far forward on the lugs, but if I massage the endlinks a little, and use a curved spring bar (in backwards) and some filler in the holes of the endlink, I *may* be able to get this to work.

I've always wanted a 3D endlink on an OVM....and now I'm damn close.

Thoughts? Anyone else tried this?


----------



## BerlinTHF

The crown ...









Very best regards
BerlinTHF


----------



## jmai

39 Red with a GS Thin-Tite crystal, bezel insert removed and a twist-o-flex bracelet


----------



## nurpur

Eodtech said:


> Hi TA - This has been discussed at length, but here is the latest. Steinhart is NOT selling any bezel inserts from their web site any longer and they have never sold any 39mm inserts that Im aware of. The reason being is they want to have as much control over the modding of their watches as they can for several reasons. So if you need an insert changed, they will only replace the original one with the identical one at their HQ in Germany. So you will have to send it back to them and they will replace it for you. Labor, shipping both ways and the cost of the insert, is approximately $100 USD.
> 
> Also as a long time Steinhart collector, I have seen many well intentioned attempts at purchasing aftermarket inserts from all over the world. NONE of them seem to fit well and they have never looked good in my opinion. So it appears the only way to exchange the insert on your current Steinhart watch is to send it back to Germany and have Mr Steinhart and his team do the work for you at their discretion.
> 
> That's the way Mr Steinhart wants it and there doesn't seem to be much in the way of other alternatives. So either mail it in and have it serviced at a reasonably high cost or live with it the way it is. Sadly, I dont see many other options as of today...


Considering the cases originate from China, is possible that a third party would supply these as spares? 
Are there any pointers as to where to start looking as I would like to mod a couple of pieces.

Thanks!


----------



## Eodtech

Hi nurpur - 

I have never seen an after market insert fit well and loads of people have tried to find an alternative source over the years. I have heard the insert size is really different from most others and also rumors that this in done purposely, but obviously I cant conform that. Im sorry, but I dont have any more insight into it other than that. 

My personal opinion is that its going to be difficult to find a source that will supply an insert that will fit reasonably well. But, if you do discover something please share it with us. Many people would be grateful Im sure...


----------



## Eodtech

Duplicate post.


----------



## Josef_clock

beautiful watch


----------



## Champagne InHand

My modded O1B ceramic with sword hour hand sold through this wonderful forum. I will miss this watch as well as my GMTs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radioskip

Here's my modded OVM and Ocean One green bronze... high hat crystal added too.


----------



## Jflw86

Replaced the clasp with glidelock style. Shaved down the caseback 1mm thinner so that it sits more flushed on the wrist


----------



## Drumsandwatches

Jflw86 said:


> View attachment 15402016
> View attachment 15402017
> 
> 
> Replaced the clasp with glidelock style. Shaved down the caseback 1mm thinner so that it sits more flushed on the wrist


Tell me more on how you did both of these mods. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumsandwatches

Looking a little less 'homage'. Hour & seconds hands removed and gone is the useless cyclops.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russell44

"Useless cyclops" eh? You obviously have young eyes, at the moment.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Russell44 said:


> "Useless cyclops" eh? You obviously have young eyes, at the moment.


I've got old eyes and have to wear glasses to see the dial... but even without glasses that damn cyclops still offends my sight!

I rip 'em off ASAP... blasphemy I say!










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumsandwatches

Russell44 said:


> "Useless cyclops" eh? You obviously have young eyes, at the moment.


I wish! 50 years young with glasses but the Steinhart cyclops magnification is poor compared to my Squale's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumsandwatches

Red PeeKay said:


> I've got old eyes and have to wear glasses to see the dial... but even without glasses that damn cyclops still offends my sight!
> 
> I rip 'em off ASAP... blasphemy I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I'm with you there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jflw86

Drumsandwatches said:


> Tell me more on how you did both of these mods. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1) Thinner caseback
The caseback is just a matter of using a lathe or something else to sand it down. The lathe can create circular patterns for the caseback, the watchmaker I took it to does not have a lathe.

2) Glidelock clasp
Refer to this article for instructions, I just relayed it to my watchmaker, measurements are v similar that only slight mods are needed. 








How to - "Glidelock" on 20mm Steinhart bracelets


Do the ebay clasps work? Yes Will you be able to screw one on in 5 minutes? Not a chance. The 16mm chinese "glidelock" clasps are supposed to have a 9mm center link opening. The one I received was under 8.5 on one end and under 8.3 on the other.:roll: Step 1 - carefully file the inner faces of...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Jflw86

From an ergonomics perspective, I think 1mm is the limit as to how much u can thin the caseback because the crown can start to dig into the wrist. The crown sits lower with respect to the bezel.

From my judgement from rough measurement pictures provided by my watchmaker, the caseback can have 1.5mm shaved off if ergonomics is not a concern.


----------



## Drumsandwatches

@Jflw86 thanks for the info!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muggs375

Eodtech said:


> Hi nurpur -
> 
> I have never seen an after market insert fit well and loads of people have tried to find an alternative source over the years. I have heard the insert size is really different from most others and also rumors that this in done purposely, but obviously I cant conform that. Im sorry, but I dont have any more insight into it other than that.
> 
> My personal opinion is that its going to be difficult to find a source that will supply an insert that will fit reasonably well. But, if you do discover something please share it with us. Many people would be grateful Im sure...


@nurpur ; I spent 18months trying to make a custom bezel. It was going to cost about £1000 to have a run of 300 done. I only wanted one.

I looked at aluminium and ceramic bezels.

Unless you're planning to spend loads of money it's not viable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga

Eodtech said:


> Hi TA - This has been discussed at length, but here is the latest. Steinhart is NOT selling any bezel inserts from their web site any longer and they have never sold any 39mm inserts that Im aware of. The reason being is they want to have as much control over the modding of their watches as they can for several reasons. So if you need an insert changed, they will only replace the original one with the identical one at their HQ in Germany. So you will have to send it back to them and they will replace it for you. Labor, shipping both ways and the cost of the insert, is approximately $100 USD.
> 
> Also as a long time Steinhart collector, I have seen many well intentioned attempts at purchasing aftermarket inserts from all over the world. NONE of them seem to fit well and they have never looked good in my opinion. So it appears the only way to exchange the insert on your current Steinhart watch is to send it back to Germany and have Mr Steinhart and his team do the work for you at their discretion.
> 
> That's the way Mr Steinhart wants it and there doesn't seem to be much in the way of other alternatives. So either mail it in and have it serviced at a reasonably high cost or live with it the way it is. Sadly, I dont see many other options as of today...


This is - more or less - the nail in the coffin for me with Steinhart. I enjoy my O1 GMT very much but would very much like to change the bezel/insert. The lack of options would dissuade me from another purchase from this company.


----------



## WeedlessDrive

rrrrrlll said:


> And hasalite for O1Vc. The dial overall look larger with hasalite. And now I can see the red markers on the outer edge clearly.
> 
> View attachment 9996434
> 
> 
> View attachment 9996442
> 
> 
> View attachment 9996458


What was the diameter of the crystal ??thanks


----------



## camaroz1985

My project Ocean Red 39mm. All black ceramic bezel insert, and flat crystal.










Just threw a strap I had laying around for now, but I like the look. Not sure what I am going to go with finally, but probably some kind of rubber strap as this will be my "beater". I have a new Steinhart rubber strap, but might save that for one of my others, seems too nice for the intended use.


----------



## cap_riccio

camaroz1985 said:


> My project Ocean Red 39mm. All black ceramic bezel insert, and flat crystal.
> 
> View attachment 15796835
> 
> 
> Just threw a strap I had laying around for now, but I like the look. Not sure what I am going to go with finally, but probably some kind of rubber strap as this will be my "beater". I have a new Steinhart rubber strap, but might save that for one of my others, seems too nice for the intended use.


Could you tell me the specs of the crystal and of the bezel insert? I have a pepsi gmt vintage and I would like to swap the crystal with a flat one, maybe even swap the bezel insert with a less reflective one. Thank you


----------



## Thunder1

camaroz1985 said:


> My project Ocean Red 39mm. All black ceramic bezel insert, and flat crystal.
> 
> View attachment 15796835
> 
> 
> Just threw a strap I had laying around for now, but I like the look. Not sure what I am going to go with finally, but probably some kind of rubber strap as this will be my "beater". I have a new Steinhart rubber strap, but might save that for one of my others, seems too nice for the intended use.


You've got me interested in doing something similar..


----------



## camaroz1985

Thunder1 said:


> You've got me interested in doing something similar..


Sorry to be a bad influence.


----------



## camaroz1985

I liked the leather, but for my intended use for this watch something waterproof was needed. Here it is on what should be the final form, on a Barton hybrid Cordura/Silicone strap. Feels great, very comfortable and flexible, and I think it looks good. Went with the smoke gray to give a little contrast instead of all black.


----------



## Thunder1

camaroz1985 said:


> I liked the leather, but for my intended use for this watch something waterproof was needed. Here it is on what should be the final form, on a Barton hybrid Cordura/Silicone strap. Feels great, very comfortable and flexible, and I think it looks good. Went with the smoke gray to give a little contrast instead of all black.
> View attachment 15928204


You're right!!..that strap is an excellent choice..its' compliments the dial face nicely..


----------



## Mauric

Dec1968 said:


> View attachment 15134491
> 
> View attachment 15134493
> 
> What if I can get these Strapcode 3D endlinks to fit right? These are from a Seiko SKX, and the lug hole placement is too far forward on the lugs, but if I massage the endlinks a little, and use a curved spring bar (in backwards) and some filler in the holes of the endlink, I _may_ be able to get this to work.
> 
> I've always wanted a 3D endlink on an OVM....and now I'm damn close.
> 
> Thoughts? Anyone else tried this?


I'm with you in this.

What about marking the place where you need the holes and make new holes...

This should be feasible.

Please, give us insights


----------



## Mauric

Anthony said:


> Took me a while to build this.
> 
> Base is Ocean one 39. Did this completely myself!
> 
> 
> Aluminium military insert :The part where this original watch fails is reflective bezel insert, which you simply can not read. That had to go and I swapped that with an rolex 5513 3rd party aluminium military insert. I had to file the outer edge down like 0.2mm. In process the lume pip/dot went missing, have to buy and glue one still on the insert
> No cyclops sapphire : I never liked cyclops so I changed sapphire myself to one with no cyclops
> Military hands : Hands had to be changed, for me hands were screaming too much Rolex. Milsub hands all the way.
> Glidelock clasp : Bought this from ebay, used couple of days finetuning everything and using thread locker on every screw pin on the whole bracelet
> 
> I like this watch alot. It has everything I love in a watch : Diver watch, reliable ETA2824,date which is not in your face constantly, easy to read, proper size (not too big), glidelock system.
> 
> View attachment 13983799


Please, show us more about your clasp.

Where did you buy it?


----------



## moonbhaa

I'd change the ceramic bezel on the ocean one 39 to an aluminum. It would look great


----------



## MMOneSix

Will Steinhart sell me a crown from the olko gmt and white seconds hand? Would love to swap those onto my 39 gmt Pepsi.


----------



## Dec1968

Has anyone found a thinner caseback for a 39 or a 42?


----------



## Lost

Is it possible to source an exhibition back for the ocean 39? Or unobtainium?


----------



## mascherani

Ocean One Oporto my LE!


----------



## Thunder1

mascherani said:


> Ocean One Oporto my LE!
> View attachment 16046818


An interesting mod..


----------



## mascherani

vintage diver modded... 😂


----------



## ELCID86

I understand Steinhart doesn't sell bezel rings directly any longer. Any place to source one (or the sticky ring for under it)? This one has a crack at 2100. I have the OE one but it no longer has the glued ring thing. 
TIA.


----------



## Thunder1

ELCID86 said:


> I understand Steinhart doesn't sell bezel rings directly any longer. Any place to source one (or the sticky ring for under it)? This one has a crack at 2100. I have the OE one but it no longer has the glued ring thing.
> TIA.


Have you tried Gnomon?..


----------



## SGNG63

Recently purchased a Steinhart and now have 2....I must say that I am happy with both....the beauty with these is that they are made well....good engine and you can beat them up...oh yeah the price.....


----------



## ELCID86

Thunder1 said:


> Have you tried Gnomon?..


I sent them a note today. (Is that a Cayman as your avatar?) Thanks.


----------



## Thunder1

ELCID86 said:


> I sent them a note today. (Is that a Cayman as your avatar?) Thanks.


Yep, a 2006 Cayman S...


----------



## ELCID86

Thunder1 said:


> Yep, a 2006 Cayman S...


I just picked up a '14 Cayman in March. Love these cars!


----------



## Thunder1

ELCID86 said:


> I just picked up a '14 Cayman in March. Love these cars!


Good luck w/ it & be safe!!..


----------



## ELCID86

Replaced the broken bezel ring (cracked at 9 o'clock) today. Now I just need to figure out how to glue on a new cyclops.


----------



## Thunder1

ELCID86 said:


> Replaced the broken bezel ring (cracked at 9 o'clock) today. Now I just need to figure out how to glue on a new cyclops.


You could always take it to a local watchmaker..


----------



## Red PeeKay

ELCID86 said:


> Replaced the broken bezel ring (cracked at 9 o'clock) today. Now I just need to figure out how to glue on a new cyclops.


Meh.... looks way nicer without the hideous lump on the glass... keep it off!

First thing I did with my Ocean 1 was get rid of that pustule disfiguring my watch

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ELCID86

Red PeeKay said:


> Meh.... looks way nicer without the hideous lump on the glass... keep it off!
> 
> First thing I did with my Ocean 1 was get rid of that pustule disfiguring my watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Hmm . But then I can't trick people into thinking I have a Rolex .

Not a bad idea and certainly the easier route!


----------



## nastang87xx

This maybe be a really simple question but is it possible to swap dials? I have an Ocean One 42mm Pink Gold Ceramic that I would like to swap the dial for an Ocean One Premium Blue. I'd have to find and obtain a Premium Blue but I'd assume that switch wouldn't be too difficult of an operation for any watchmaker.


----------



## MMOneSix

Would be very simple for a watchmaker.



nastang87xx said:


> This maybe be a really simple question but is it possible to swap dials? I have an Ocean One 42mm Pink Gold Ceramic that I would like to swap the dial for an Ocean One Premium Blue. I'd have to find and obtain a Premium Blue but I'd assume that switch wouldn't be too difficult of an operation for any watchmaker.


----------



## noisemaker

ELCID86 said:


> Replaced the broken bezel ring (cracked at 9 o'clock) today. Now I just need to figure out how to glue on a new cyclops.


Waking up a sleeping thread here. 

Did you get the bezel insert from gnomon?


----------



## Thunder1

Well, as long as we're waking up this thread again, here's a pic of my Ocean 3 Blue..Ive had the bracelet PCLs & the bezel's outer edge brushed..significantly lowers the 'bling' factor, imo..here's a couple of pics..


----------

